# CHINA | Projects & Construction in Lesser Known Cities



## General Huo

Wuxi, Jiangsu province

Kempinski Hotel in Wuxi (KaiYan Global Center), 50f


----------



## General Huo

Wuxi

Li Lake Sci-tech building, 38f


----------



## General Huo

Wuxi

Hongdou International Plaza, 50f, 248m


----------



## General Huo

Wuxi, 1st International. 55f and 50f residentials


----------



## General Huo

Lianyungang, Jiangsu province

Sinny Coast, 180m, u/c


----------



## General Huo

Nantong, Jiangsu province

Nantong International Trade Center, 230m, planed


----------



## General Huo

Wuxiworld trade center, 53f, projected


----------



## z0rg

Never mind.


----------



## General Huo

Zhengzhou city, The Mansion of CCOIC Henan, 30f, 120m


----------



## General Huo

Zhengzhou, Henan TV Tower, 388m, u/c


----------



## General Huo

Zhengzhou, Henan art center


----------



## egramsbergen

is Wuxi considered to be part of the Shanghai metro area or is it just too far away?


----------



## YelloPerilo

egramsbergen said:


> is Wuxi considered to be part of the Shanghai metro area or is it just too far away?


Wuxi is about two hours away from Shanghai by train. It's in Jiangsu province.


----------



## krull

Alot of awesome renderings for these cities in China!


----------



## ZZ-II

yes, the projects are really awesome. all are looking so modern


----------



## z0rg

Huameng Commerce Plaza, 168m, topped out, Wenzhou (Zhejiang)


----------



## will.exe

Wow, I just love the Nantong WTC, its beautiful.


----------



## z0rg

Jinyang Qiantu Center Square (66 floors), proposed in Guiyang, capital of Guizhou province.


----------



## WhiteMagick

That art centre is mind blowing. I LOVE it


----------



## z0rg

I've looking forward to seeing an update of this beauty for a long time...
World Trade Commerce City, Nanning (Guangxi province).
First plan: 77 floors, 300m~ (same design as current)
Current plan: 66 floors, roof: 240m~, spire: 280m~
It's supposed to be u/c. Any update?

Renders:


----------



## z0rg

Dongguan: Central Wealth District Phase 3, under construction


----------



## will.exe

z0rg said:


> Dongguan: Central Wealth District Phase 3, under construction


Is it just me, or is that the ANARCHY symbol in that garden?????


----------



## Bitxofo

^^It is your imagination...
:|


----------



## Kenwen

Cool, thats da project in my hometown


----------



## Peloso

will.exe said:


> Is it just me, or is that the ANARCHY symbol in that garden?????


No shit! That must be some western architect's sabotage!!


----------



## Surumi

will.exe said:


> Is it just me, or is that the ANARCHY symbol in that garden?????


This, or it could be the cirkle of the freemasons.
Maybe their new headquarter ?


----------



## oliver999

duskdawn said:


> This one is unique.:lol:


this is impossible! hard to believe, great!


----------



## xiaoluis

very nice projects


----------



## khoojyh

egramsbergen said:


> is Wuxi considered to be part of the Shanghai metro area or is it just too far away?


wuxi one of the cities which located in the Zhejiang Delta urban area


----------



## z0rg

First biggie in Hengyang (Hunan)
50f+




















Hefei Hotel, 180m. To be built in Anhui (Hefei)










Huge projects in Qinhuangdao (Hebei)


----------



## z0rg

City Wall project at Xi'an 
http://www.dac.dk/db/filarkiv/5622/Transform_xian.pdf


----------



## Kiss the Rain

Damn, why is china getting all the good architects? lol


----------



## Brendan

^^

Hahahahahaha. Funny, but true.


----------



## z0rg

More renders of Qinhuangdao's new CBD (Hebei)


















Daqing Fuding Building, 217m, 48f in Daqing city (Heilongjiang)









"Minor" cities are awaking!!! I can't believe Qinhuangdao is planning those projects.


----------



## el palmesano

:eek2: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## Kenwen

Minor city will soon become big cities, everything can happen in china


----------



## z0rg

Biggie one in Changzhou, Jiangsu province


----------



## _docomo

z0rg said:


> First biggie in Hengyang (Hunan)
> 50f+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hefei Hotel, 180m. To be built in Anhui (Hefei)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge projects in Qinhuangdao (Hebei)


Wow, some how I get the feeling that those renders dont represent reality. Is there such a place in China with such a servre lack of pollution. Not saying everywhere in China is polluted, but I imagine it doesnt look like that.

However, if it actually is that nice, well then its China's answer to the Gold Coast


----------



## Danger! 50000 volts

China is kick ass.


----------



## z0rg

Dalian supertall, 81f


















Approved by the gov already: 
http://www1.dl.gov.cn/gov/gsgg/gsgg.vm?cid=28&diid=37581
No more info yet, sorry (height, architect, etc)

Floor plan:
1x81f
1x60f
3x43f
3x42f
3x41f


----------



## z0rg

Another twin project in Suzhou: 190m (240 including spires), 45f~



















http://www.cnrdl.com/cn/content/jinping/images/cfff.swf


----------



## Andrew

z0rg said:


> City Wall project at Xi'an
> http://www.dac.dk/db/filarkiv/5622/Transform_xian.pdf


What the hell?!?!?!?!?!?!?! They can't be serious! Talk about ruining a historic city!


----------



## charlieqin

ZZ-II said:


> yes, the projects are really awesome. all are looking so modern


You know,a certain percentage of GDP is contributed by China's construction industry!Both residential and public buidings! We call it "To increase the domestic demands".

Many cities in China are like that now!

Charlie Qin:banana: 
Beijing,China


----------



## z0rg

Suzhou coming CBD









^^ The twins must be very close to 300m since the Gate of the East is 278m tall, but we shouldn't trust these conceptual models very much. Too many disappointments already. I've noticed in the last 15 months or so that almost every Chinese city seeking a world class skyline is planning a huge twin tower project: Beijing (cancelled), Shanghai (revised), Guangzhou, Tianjin, Ningbo, Shenzhen, Changsha, Shenyang, Hangzhou... Nice.


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

All projects are very modern and excellent designed


----------



## bonivison

Great designs 
and great zOrg
thank you for sharing!


----------



## Kenwen

z0rg said:


> Suzhou coming CBD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ The twins must be very close to 300m since the Gate of the East is 278m tall, but we shouldn't trust these conceptual models very much. Too many disappointments already. I've noticed in the last 15 months or so that almost every Chinese city seeking a world class skyline is planning a huge twin tower project: Beijing (cancelled), Shanghai (revised), Guangzhou, Tianjin, Ningbo, Shenzhen, Changsha, Shenyang, Hangzhou... Nice.


wow, the cbd looks fantastic, speechless!!!omg!!!


----------



## ZZ-II

any infos about construction-start of the twins 
( the gate is UC i've seen)?


----------



## z0rg

Foshan CBD (satellite city of Guangzhou)


----------



## z0rg

Another twin project in Suzhou, 200m+


----------



## ahmed007

people we are witnessing history in the making.


----------



## z0rg

Kaiyuan World Central
60f in Shijiazhuang (Hebei)


----------



## williamhou2005

General Huo said:


> Swan Lake Garden, Chengdu, 天鵝湖花園小區


I like this one!!! Looks well designed and it is unique! One of the best residential blocks I 've seen.:lol:


----------



## williamhou2005

z0rg said:


> More renders of Qinhuangdao's new CBD (Hebei)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daqing Fuding Building, 217m, 48f in Daqing city (Heilongjiang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Minor" cities are awaking!!! I can't believe Qinhuangdao is planning those projects.


Can't believe Qinhuadao is seriously planning a CBD like this. 
By 2004, 183 out of 661 Chinese cities have announced to build international metropolis and most of them have got plans to build new CBD, most of them are not well-known even in China. It is so hard to find informations about those cities' projects since little information is made public before the project is completed and you may not know the city's existence(i do not know 183 Chinese citieshno: ). 

Lots of exciting projects awaiting to be explored:banana:


----------



## z0rg

Changsha CBD









^^ We need more info about this one, at least the height of the big tower!! Supertall?


----------



## z0rg

Changzhou, 200m, 40f


----------



## z0rg

Suzhou Garden Hotel, 150m









Another render of the coming Suzhou


----------



## z0rg

Hotel in Nanning city


----------



## z0rg

Dalian World Financial Center, 215m, 52 floors


----------



## z0rg

Anhui Hotel, 48 floors (Hefei)


----------



## z0rg

Wow, Suzhou is crazy! Maybe I should open a compilation thread only for this city...

Suzhou's first SUPERTALL. Only a conceptual proposal by the moment. Located at Jinji East Lake CBD, 350m, 100 floors. Year: 2014.


















Suzhou Railway Station North Plaza Tower


















Masterplan for Suzhou


----------



## z0rg

Another big project by Shimao group, these guys are great. This time in Fuzhou.
250m, 66 floors.


----------



## z0rg

49f, also in Fuzhou


----------



## ZZ-II

impressive, fuzhou will have a great skyline in the future


----------



## gaoanyu

I will bring some update on Dalian Twin Towers during summer.
Lots of projects of these not-so-well-known Chinese cities are way less covered.


----------



## z0rg

gaoanyu said:


> I will bring some update on Dalian Twin Towers during summer.
> Lots of projects of these not-so-well-known Chinese cities are way less covered.


That's great!!!

You could update every major project in Dalian 

Dalian Golden Jubilee Center 350m+, 81 floors

Dalian World Trade Center 400m~ at first, it was cut to 280m I think. Construction has started already.

Dalian Future Square 263m, 62 floors (twin towers)

Dalian World Financial Center 215m, 52 floors (twin towers)


----------



## williamhou2005

z0rg said:


> That's great!!!
> 
> You could updated every major project in Dalian
> 
> Dalian Golden Jubilee Center 350m+, 81 floors
> 
> Dalian World Trade Center 400m~ at first, it was cut to 280m I think. Construction has started already.
> 
> Dalian Future Square 263m, 62 floors (twin towers)
> 
> Dalian World Financial Center 215m, 52 floors (twin towers)


Dalian World Trade Center is cut to 242m now.
Information I found for Dalian Future Square suggest it is 243m, u/c.
http://house.allnet.cn/office/xa/content!dlxhwjlqww53c-sd-jhacdl!663a3812.html


----------



## AM Putra

Wow, it's quite futuristic for Suzhou Masterplan.


----------



## snow is red

when is the completion of this project for suzhou ?


----------



## PELFORYO

when I see these photo ... i think about what we did in the 60's ... in france we have built many high tower for the population. they were very beautiful. but then ... years after years they became dirty and dilapidated.
and one year ago ... there were riots in these old splendid districts.
so ... do not be too enthusiastic and wait to see the future ...


----------



## z0rg

Dalian International Finance Center, 214m, 55 fl.


















This is all what they left of the Future Square Twins (250m+). Huge pity.


----------



## Herr Lind

z0rg said:


> I've looking forward to seeing an update of this beauty for a long time...
> World Trade Commerce City, Nanning (Guangxi province).
> First plan: 77 floors, 300m~ (same design as current)
> Current plan: 66 floors, roof: 240m~, spire: 280m~
> It's supposed to be u/c. Any update?
> 
> Renders:


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

It's super-hyper plagiarism from old variant of Russia Tower


----------



## great184

It may be, but if that old design of Russia Tower would not get done, then we should not mind seeing it rising slightly altered in another city, plagiarism aside.


----------



## snow is red

The question is 

Does it that variant tower even exist in Russia now ??


----------



## z0rg

Better render of Dongguan TBA Building. 289m, 68 floors. To be completed by 2010. Btw, they had the foundation ceremony last week.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Dongguan!! Oh I know!! of GuangDong!! :applause: kay:


----------



## z0rg

MAD于2007年2月7号获得三亚凤凰岛的设计权。凤凰岛是由三亚湾中的一个珊瑚礁填海而成的人工岛。项目由六栋五星级酒店式公寓，会议中心和一栋七星级酒店组成，建筑面积约40万平方米。凤凰岛已被确定为北京2008年奥运火炬传递的出发地，游轮港和海关已经建设完成。




In February of 2007, MAD Office won a contract to design a large part of Sanya's Phoenix Island. The 400,000 m2 Phoenix Island project is a man-made in-filled island in Sanya harbor. The project includes six luxury apartment buildings, a five-star hotel, conference center and a signature seven-star hotel. The area will be the starting point of the China homestretch of the 2008 Olympic Games Torch Running. The island also includes domestic and international ferry terminals.










http://www.i-mad.com/news_1.asp?id=107


----------



## oliver999

z0rg said:


> MAD于2007年2月7号获得三亚凤凰岛的设计权。凤凰岛是由三亚湾中的一个珊瑚礁填海而成的人工岛。项目由六栋五星级酒店式公寓，会议中心和一栋七星级酒店组成，建筑面积约40万平方米。凤凰岛已被确定为北京2008年奥运火炬传递的出发地，游轮港和海关已经建设完成。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.i-mad.com/news_1.asp?id=107


this remind me of dubai. lol


----------



## z0rg

CNAC International Plaza. 180m twins in Nanchang


----------



## z0rg

Some projects in Fuzhou

Huacheng Plaza









Fuzhou Business Pavillion, 46 fl









Shimao Project









Others


----------



## z0rg

Xiamen Strait Pearl Plaza, 216m, 48 fl


----------



## paw25694

^^ reminds me of Guangzhou Twin Towers...


----------



## z0rg

Dalian's Futures Square, 243m, topped out!


----------



## z0rg

Dalian World Trade Center u/c. What a HUGE HUGE pity the height was cut from 400m~ to just 250m~

Old 









New


----------



## paw25694

ugh the new design is boring..


----------



## z0rg

Future Square (Dalian) cladding has been started


----------



## z0rg

Yantai (Shandong province) is planning a supertall!!!!!! :crazy:

Yantai Shimao Haiwan project (烟台世茂海湾1号) < If anybody finds a better translation for the name just post it, please 



























1x323m (278m without spire), 57 floors (mixed use)
1x190m, 59 floors (residential)
1x184m, 56 floors (residential)
1x175m, 54 floors (residential)
记者 邹春霞 通讯员 原刚

　　本报讯 昨日， 总高度为323米的山东省内第一高楼——烟台世茂海湾1号项目奠基。

　　烟台世茂海湾1号项目位于烟台城市中心地段的滨海广场，东接市国税局大楼，南接二马路，西临解放路，北靠大马路，项目由3幢分别为54、56、59层的商务公寓塔楼，一幢57层的综合塔楼组成，综合塔楼总高度(至塔尖)为323米。

　　项目规划为烟台及胶东半岛最高地标性滨海建筑群，集超五星级酒店、全海景高档商务公寓、商务办公及综合商业于一体，将成为烟台特色及前瞻性的国际化海岸中央商务区。

　　据介绍，烟台世茂海湾1号项目总投资30亿元，预计在三年后建成，该项目不仅将成为滨海新区的形象代言，更能成为烟台市具有标志性的建筑群，塑造烟台滨海城市的全新形象，成为烟台城市居住的典范和旅客观光的新景点。

http://www.shm.com.cn/newscenter/2007-07/10/content_2137071.htm

Groundbreaking ceremony










http://house.shm.com.cn/2007-07/09/content_2137020.htm


----------



## z0rg

More projects for Fuzhou

Huachen Dragon Spirit, 3x49fl residentials


















Donghuang Building


















Fuzhou light rail


----------



## z0rg

Harbin Qunli CBD masterplan


----------



## z0rg

Crazy museum project in Guiyang


----------



## big-dog

Thanks Zorg, never know there are so many unknown U/C highrises in China!


----------



## z0rg

Projects in Changsha, Hunan province


















Hunan Poly Center









Changsha new railway station









Conceptual plan for Changsha CBD. The main piece is a 400m, 80fl twin tower project, but I dont think they have any chance.


----------



## z0rg

Ningbo CCTV Headquarters









Lanzhou subway plan, 59km


----------



## z0rg

Humen Center Plaza, 222m, 63 fl, Humen, county level town of Dongguan city.


----------



## z0rg

Dalian New World Center, 56 fl


----------



## Jiangwho

finally some news from Changsha...thanks!!


----------



## Myster E

z0rg said:


> Crazy museum project in Guiyang


This one is just radical, loving it although the architecture seems to resemble an Indian temple but that's probably why I love it. It's a beaut, also the Ningbo CCTV headquarters, is that a clone of the Beijing CCTV?


----------



## Kiss the Rain

z0rg said:


> Crazy museum project in Guiyang


Oh come on, it's hideious!!


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

z0rg said:


> Crazy museum project in Guiyang


:lol: :lol: :lol: !!! build so cute!!! nice a picture!!


----------



## oliver999

hahahahahahaha, that project is simply out of this world.


----------



## z0rg

It looks very expensive. IMO, Guizhou shouldn't expend too much in public buildings since it is still very poor.


----------



## big-dog

^^ very true. But it's ok if it can be used to boost the tourism, people traveling back from Guizhou told me there are many undeveloped tourism resources in that poor state. They may need a good name card to attract tourists.


----------



## z0rg

Dalian's Future Square progressing fast. Second tower rising. 2x243m, 52 floors


----------



## z0rg

Dongguan CBD, the tallest towers will be 60 floors according to news.









Jinan Wanda Hotel, 150m, 40 floors. 









Dalian Wanda Hotel, 45 floor twins


----------



## ZZ-II

seems one of the 243m towers has topped out. am i right?


----------



## erbse

Damn, the Dongguan CBD looks so horrible boring for god's sake... One day we'll all be satisfied of looking at glass towers, because of such things. They shouldn't built a park of boxes, some more diversity would make it a lot more interesting.


----------



## dodge321

Those renders/photos look good. Boxy, but very modern looking. Wish they would put more effort into developing the more inland cities like Xi'an, Zhengzhou. Those cities and the more affluent coastal cities are worlds apart.


----------



## xXFallenXx

damn china!!!!!!!
You are whooping ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
keep it up.


----------



## kelvinyang

z0rg said:


> Crazy museum project in Guiyang


That is indeed very crazy and exotic.


----------



## Kiss the Rain

^^ but ugly


----------



## xXFallenXx

^^ well that goes without saying. :lol:


----------



## Saigoneseguy

That's a freaking huge bronze drum lol.

One of the symbols of Vietnam :lol:


----------



## z0rg

250m project in Dongguan


----------



## z0rg

Kunming Steel Technology Building, 205m, 50 floors



























Harmoney City, also in Kunming. 2x48 floors


----------



## z0rg

Jinhai Garden in Dalian, almost finished


















Another tower in Dalian, couldn't find the name


----------



## z0rg

Dalian Grand Hyatt Hotel has been started, main tower has 200m, 45 floors. Located at Xinghai business area.


----------



## z0rg

Dalian Futures Square (243m twins)


----------



## The Sage

z0rg said:


> Kunming Steel Technology Building, 205m, 50 floors


Probably the best looking building here. Like it!


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

WOW...China very good new a build...!! Thank You to zOrg :applause::bow:


----------



## velut arbor aevo

these cities are catching up. Dalian sure looks pretty, and I was fortunate enough to visit this city earlier this year. However, I would say this city is more beautiful on posters...

I hope the Chinese government don't fill all those cities with modern architectures. Cities like Kunming and Guizhou should place priority in preserving their age old and cultural buildings. In the eyes of most tourists to China, that is what they are hoping to see. The same way that CHinese hoping to see those Romanesque, Gothic and Renaissance buildings in Europe.


----------



## z0rg

Liucun project


----------



## z0rg

Xiaoyancun Project


----------



## z0rg

Jinzhou International Hotel in Jinzhou city (Liaoning), 188m


















Jin Mao Building in Handan city (Hebei), 228m, 62 floors.


----------



## staff

http://shanghaiist.com/2008/09/09/chinas_first_seven_star_hotel_to_be.php


> China's first seven star hotel to be built in Sanya, Hainan
> 
> You won't have to go to Dubai to enjoy seven-star luxury anymore as the world's second seven star hotel — and China's first — is going to be built in Sanya, Hainan. Construction of the 120m high hotel will begin later this year and will be completed by 2011 to be managed under the Fairmont Hotels & Resorts brand. Shanghai Daily tells us more:
> 
> _Located in the center of Haitang Bay in Sanya City, the hotel will spread over 150 square kilometers and include a luxury yacht club, a golf course and the biggest ocean park in Asia.
> It will be among another 20 five-star hotels in the area and will be a major landmark in Sanya when it is completed._
> 
> _The hotel will be *designed by UK-based W.S Atkins plc* which designed the world's first seven-star hotel, the Burj Al Arab, in Dubai._
> 
> A 150 square kilometer hotel?! Good heavens, that's one-seventh the size of Chongming Island and one-fifth of Singapore. And that's not all. According to the Hainan Daily, Sanya's urban planning authority have announced that the city will build not one, but two seven-star hotels.
> Really, we're just a slight tad disappointed they didn't decide to go one up and build the world's first eight-star hotel instead.



Article from Sina (in Chinese)


----------



## z0rg

^^ Stunning. Hope we can see colored images soon.

188m one for Ningbo.


----------



## the spliff fairy

I like! ^


----------



## XiaoBai

^
As do I. It seems like a waste that it's only 188 meters.


----------



## z0rg

Haihu Times Plaza in Hefei. 268m.


















Ground breaking ceremony


















Video
http://tv.hfhouse.com/player.asp?Id=754


----------



## snow is red

^^ When look far away it looks like a solenoid. Interesting. Any ideas on the architect or the contracting firm ? Thanks


----------



## z0rg

^^ The architect is SOM I think, not sure.

Big one in Liuzhou, Guangxi province. 196m, 57 floors, residential.


----------



## z0rg

Masterplan in Dandong city, Liaoning province. This 0.75 million inhabitants city is on the border between China and North Korea.


----------



## SilentStrike

is it sure that the seven start hotel will be build?that's be awesome. Sanya is very nice place. its like hawaii, i went then when i was like... 7


----------



## z0rg

Project in Chengdu by Longhu Group


----------



## z0rg

Concept models of Chengdu East Avenue. Hope it is not an actual design, it is a copy of Chongqing FI tower!


----------



## OEincorparated

z0rg said:


> ^^ The architect is SOM I think, not sure.
> 
> Big one in Liuzhou, Guangxi province. 196m, 57 floors, residential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what a unit in this building would be selling for? I am looking for an investment property and have high hopes for this city.
> Any info would be appreciated.
> Thanks!


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

WHAT IS GOIING ON IN CHINA!!!

Are there crazy there or something :lol: :bash:


This BOOM is out of this world they blasting the rest of the world away :nuts:!


China is insanely impressive .


----------



## staff

http://www.dezeen.com/2009/02/17/huaxi-city-centre-by-mad-and-others/


> *Huaxi city centre by MAD and others*
> 
> February 17th, 2009
> _
> YOUNG INTERNATIONAL ARCHITECTS COLLABORATE TO
> DESIGN HIGH-DENSITY URBAN NATURE IN CHINA_
> 
> In 2008, MAD organized and invited 11 young international architects to carry out an urban experiment: to design the Huaxi city centre of Guiyang, in South Western China. The architects invited by MAD included: Atelier Manferdini (USA), BIG (DENMARK), Dieguez Fridman (ARGENTINA), EMERGENT/Tom Wiscombe (USA), HouLiang Architecture (CHINA), JDS (DENMARK/BELGIUM), MAD (CHINA), Mass Studies (KOREA), Rojkind Arquitectos (MEXICO), Serie (UK/INDIA), Sou Fujimoto Architects (JAPAN). The masterplan was developed by Shanghai Tongji Urban Planning and Design Institute, Studio 6, together with MAD.
> 
> In the past 15 years, around 10 billion sqm of built space has been created in the urban areas of China. In 20 years time, another 200 to 400 new cities will be built. Until now, the results of this overwhelming urbanization have been defined by high-density, high-speed and low-quality duplication: the urban space is meaningless, crowded and soulless.
> 
> Are we going to continue copying the skyline of Western cities created over a hundred years of industrial civilisation? Will Manhattan and Chicago continue to be our model city, even after 15 years of urban construction in China? Is there an alternative future for our cities that lies in the current social condition, where new technologies leave the machine age behind, and where the city increasingly invades the natural space? Based on an Eastern understanding of nature, this joint urban experiment aims to explore whether we can use new technologies and global ideas to reconnect the natural and man-made world.
> 
> The site of Huaxi is famous for its dramatic and beautiful landscape, as well as a diverse mix of minority cultural inhabitants during its history. Its future is defined by the local government’s urban planning as a new urban centre for finance, cultural activities and tourism. MAD brought the young architects together here in the summer of 2008, for a 3-day workshop to create an experimental urban vision for Huaxi.
> 
> Each architect provided a unique design for a single part of the masterplan, based on their own understanding and interpretation of the local natural and cultural elements. The result is a series of organic individual buildings, growing from the natural environment, and working together to produce a compound of diverse urban activities. In this high density urban environment, the limits of urbanization are controlled and set by nature; the buildings take on the dynamic topography of the site, touching the landscape in a more interactive way.
> 
> Generic verticality is replaced by a complex taxonomy of urban activities, defined by a multiplicity of connections, detours and short cuts. The natural and the artificial are fused together, revealing an image of a future architecture. The ecological method here is not just focused on saving energy; rather, the goal is to create a new, balanced urban atmosphere which can evoke the feeling of exploring the natural environment. The city is no longer determined by the leftover logic of the industrial revolution (speed, profit, efficiency) but instead follows the ‘fragile rules’ of nature.
> 
> This collaborative experiment thus provides an alternative, responsive model for the development of the urban centre: a man-made symbiosis, in harmony with nature, in which people are free to develop their own independent urban experience.
> 
> China has become the global laboratory for urbanization, where the logical endpoint of current architectural trends can be seen, and the effects of leaving private developers to create cities can be most keenly felt. This urban experiment is not intended as an idealized urban reality, but as an attempt to push these trends to their purest forms, with all of the benefits and problems that this brings. MAD is aware of, and actively encouraging, the failings and successes of this project.


----------



## the spliff fairy

wow they need to build this. Its like a fantasy world, especially with the setting.


----------



## SilentStrike

^^ yes, but thats what I hate about concept designs or master plans. They always end up disapointing u when the final stuff is released.


----------



## z0rg

225m, 52 floors in Kunming.









北京路吹萧巷225米超高效果图
按照昆明市规委会已通过的方案，将打造成6A级商务中心功能的总部商务基地，集商务办公、商业金融、商业文化、商务公寓、生态商务、智能商务为一体的商业、办公建筑综合体。2栋大楼，一栋主楼，一栋副楼，主楼高225米，地下3层（与地铁站口相连），地上52层，由昆明市城投公司投资经营。


----------



## z0rg

Xinian Plaza, 190m, 49 floors in Chengdu.


----------



## SilentStrike

did the title change or is this a different thread?

and btw, Chengdu is one of the bestknown cities in the world after the earthquake last year


----------



## z0rg

Changsha Taizhen IFC. The plot has been cleared and ground breaking cremony took place last December. Construction should start anytime soon.
Tower A: 245m, 51 floors.
Tower B: 243m, 49 floors.
Tower C: 178m, 36 floors.
Tower D: 190m, 39 floors.


----------



## z0rg

Some projects for Xiamen.

Eton Center, 229m, 51 floors.









Xinglin Bay Trading Center, 148m, 37 floors









Xinglin Bay Business Center, 249m.



























Xiamen Great Business Center, 240m.









Guanyinshan Strat Pearl Plaza, 216m, 48 floors.









217m


----------



## SilentStrike

z0rg said:


> Some projects for Xiamen.
> 
> 
> 
> Xinglin Bay Business Center, 249m.


1st one from quote = ICC just 200m shorter
2nd one = tianjin wfc just 300m shorter..


----------



## z0rg

Anhui Hotel International Center, 237m. Hefei's tallest.


----------



## z0rg

Projects in Chengdu.

Xinian Center, 190m, 40 floors. Topped out.









Mingyu Financial Center, 210m. Approved.









Oriental Plaza Phase 2, 120m.









Chinese Estates Group's project. 190m. Recently started.









Qingpu China Garden, 3x173m, 50 floors. Foundation works on going. Located next to Xinian Plaza.









Hyatt Hotel. 166m, 42 floors. Under construction.









Tishman Speyer project. 158m, 141m, 122m. Started.









Langyu project. 2x173m, 50+ floors. Under construction.









Tianfu Times Square. 184m, 173m. Approved.









Kerry Group project. Under construction.









Tianxi Twin Towers. 2x188m, 63 floors. Residential.









Renmin Department Store Phase 2. 230m.









Yanlord project. 180m, 170m. Under construction.









First International Plaza. 198m.









China Resources project. 207m.









IFC. Developed by The Wharf. 2x250m, 2x200m. The render shows an outdated design I guess.









Another by China Resources. 7 towers, the tallest one has 207m and used to be the Wanxian City project.









Arc de Triomphe, 195m. Approved.


----------



## z0rg

Project in Nanjing by AEDAS. Developed by Suning Group. No further details, should be above 250m.


----------



## staff

How are Chengdu and Nanjing "lesser-known" cities, z0rg?


----------



## luci203

^^ Maybe because they don't have separate threads here... :lol:
----------------------------------------------------------------
Nice ICC relative kay:










Better design than The Arch from HK. :uh:


----------



## z0rg

We mostly post here any non supertall project located in a city that hasn't its own thread. We used to have threads for Nanjing and Chengdu, but they were deleted because they didn't get new posts for too long.


----------



## z0rg

Zhengzhou Times Square, 200m+. Will be started in December.


----------



## ClubWorld

These projects are stunning especially the Aedas Architects cluster.


----------



## snapdragon

i concur


----------



## the spliff fairy

I sweet lurv that Nanjing babe


----------



## Joel que

z0rg said:


> Some projects for Xiamen.
> 
> Eton Center, 229m, 51 floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xinglin Bay Trading Center, 148m, 37 floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xinglin Bay Business Center, 249m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiamen Great Business Center, 240m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guanyinshan Strat Pearl Plaza, 216m, 48 floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 217m


I travel to Xiamen last december, the only large construction site were all high rise apartment block. and where are all skyscrapers going to locate?
there are area needed a massive facelift,back of xiamen railway station,most of (very) ugly 2~3 story apartment building built around mid and late 80's were eye sore.


----------



## staff

http://www.chinahospitalitynews.com/en/2009/06/24/12369-xiamen-to-build-seven-star-standard-hotel/


> *Xiamen To Build Seven-Star Standard Hotel*
> 
> June 24, 2009 | Print | Email Email | Category: Industry News
> 
> City of Dreams, a lush seven-star standard hotel consisted of three buildings, will be built on floating islands near Crocodile Island, Xiamen.
> 
> Construction of the hotel by the end of 2009, and is expected to be finished before the National Day holiday in 2012.
> 
> According to Xu Shiyong, the founder of the project, the hotel will have a total area of over 100,000 square meters with more than 800 rooms of different styles, a grand ballroom accommodating 1,000 people, an international conference hall, a press center, tennis court, outdoor swimming pool, and other amenities.
> 
> *Apart from the City of Dreams, Anxi in Fujian province and Tianjin are also planning to build seven-star standard hotels*. Currently the Burj Al Arab in Dubai is the world's only "seven-star" hotel.


----------



## staff

Pic:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

^^:lol: fun....


----------



## staff

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=11957


> *Foshan Pearl Gymnasium, Foshan, China*
> 
> Thursday 02 Jul 2009
> 
> _Pearl of the orient_
> 
> *Mitsuru Senda's gymnasium complets in Foshan*
> 
> Foshan Pearl Gymnasium is a multi-functional sport facility that accommodates various activities such as official sport games, training, assembly and events as well as citizens’ leisure and exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The climate of Foshan is sub-tropical climate with heavy rain, severe heat and humidity particularly between July and September. EDI considered all the facilities should be protected from such severe climate by shelter and determined to employ multistage overhanging ring truss system. This structural system is characterized by the main frame of horizontal rings. Vertical members to support rings are arranged alternately. For additional reinforcement, diagonal bracing are arranged on the surface of the domes. The slits between horizontal rings ensure light and outside air coming through. Because horizontal rings acts as eaves, this creates dynamic architectural impression with strong contrast of light and shade. This gymnasium is consisted of Main Arena, Sub-Arena and Citizens’ Arena. At the lower level, 3 ring domes are combined by contour shaped rings. Therefore, 3 arenas are organically and functionally linked together.
> 
> By providing water spaces surrounding the gymnasium, cool air is introduced inside the domes. EDI attempts the entire reliance on natural ventilation using multiple windows fit between the rings, except for the minimum use of mechanical cooling during hot and humid July to September. Natural lighting is controlled by automatic blind installed between rings.
> 
> With silver aluminum dome roofs like pearls, which also act as heat reflection, this sports dome stands as a symbol of the city and as an environmental architecture that put stress on light, ventilation and temperature in response to local climate.


----------



## z0rg

Chengdu is going crazy it seems. I'm not opening a thread for these projects because I can't find sources, so probably they are mid-long term projects that wont be started till 2011 at least. Most renders were posted by 逆光, the moderator of bbs.upcd.org

Moi City, 79 floors. Likely around 290-330m.









Icon Tower, around 48 floors.









Palm Springs, 200m









A new phase to for Paul Andreu's administrative campus (that was privatised soon after completion to get funds for Sichuan reconstruction works). 2x50 floors.




































Rennan International Plaza, 201m









A project by Vantone Group. 3x180m~


----------



## Þróndeimr

Keqiao Water City in Shaoxing, masterplan by KCAP Architects & Planners.




















Masterplan site plan.


----------



## Þróndeimr

delete, double post


----------



## General Huo

Jinan 300m project (济南普利广场)


----------



## CoCoMilk

Another *Nanning* project (hopefully this wasn't posted already)

南宁龙光喜来登 - Nanning Logan Xilaideng

Render:


































Source: Click Here

Use Google Translate for stories below.


> 2010年7月8日上午10点，新政后的首场土地拍卖会在南宁市国土资源局土地交易中心举行，此次推出位于凤岭南中国—东盟商务区GC2010-017地块与位于竹溪大道东面GJ2010-01地块，共计43.591亩。
> 
> 上午11时，位于凤岭南中国—东盟商务区GC2010-017地块成功拍出，由广西龙光地产拍得。该地块34.003亩，起拍价为人民币1150万元/亩，成交价为人民币1730万元/亩，成交总价为59165.0982万元人民币，楼面地价为4718元/平方米
> 
> 来自广东汕头的房地产“大鳄”龙光地产以志在必得之势，与另一福建名企盛天集团竞拍至最后一轮，历经一小时的抢拍之后一锤定音，在东盟商务区最后一块拍卖土地上插上了“胜利的红旗”。由于龙光地产早前已经与喜达屋集团成功合作了汕头的喜来登酒店，有成功联姻经验在先，龙光地产此次也确定将在所拍获的东盟商务区土地上兴建的超高层商务综合体中引入喜来登超五星级酒店。消息一出，业界莫不欢欣鼓舞。因为，喜来登进驻，将意味着南宁东盟商务区进入国际级商务 “顶贵”时代。
> 
> 本期记者走访若干开发商，试图描述还原出有关此次土地拍卖引发的楼市各方反应。
> 
> 
> 
> 一问地价：新政出台后，南宁首拍土地高价，这样的价格是否理性？
> 
> 
> 
> 由以上新闻回顾可知，本次拍卖34亩地块起拍价为人民币1150万元/亩，成交价达到1730万元/亩，溢价超过50%，并且在参加拍卖前，企业须交纳 8000万元的土地保证金及1亿元五星级酒店履约金。尽管当前市场冷淡，并且拍卖门槛很高，仍有几家开发商参与了竞拍，并展开将近一小时的激烈争夺。在当前新政影响，全国房地产价格呈下降形势之时，这么高价的土地仍然受企业追捧，这样的拿地行为是否理性？记者采访拍获土地赢家龙光地产南宁房地产开发公司总经理张琪，得到了肯定的答案。
> 
> “贵面粉制作贵面包很正常。这是东盟商务区的绝版土地，本身具备稀缺性，而且由此区域的国际化商务区定位决定了这个地段的发展潜力无穷。另外，目前全国房地产价格下跌主要是住宅市场波动较大，此次拿的土地是顶级商务定位，因此不受此影响。再加上我们公司对于产品定位研发作过估算，有信心开发一个地标性的顶级商务物业，所以认定这个地价在承受范围之内，可以说是志在必得。”张琪说道。
> 
> 而据记者所知，龙光地产早在半年前即在全南宁范围内物色兴建喜来登酒店的地点，从五象新区、五象广场到最终定位东盟商务区，该公司早在拍卖前几月即派前期部门对土地进行评估设计，此次拍卖确是胸有成竹，有备而来。
> 
> 
> 
> 二问价值：龙光为何势在必得？
> 
> 
> 
> 拍卖结束后，与龙光地产此轮竞争拍卖直至最后一轮的最强劲对手——盛天集团对媒体诉说了最终放弃的原因：“考虑到盛天在南宁东部城区已经有多个项目，本身在东盟商务区也已经有盛天茗城、盛天华府两大项目，从拿地意义上而言，龙光地产比我们拿到这块土地的意义更为重大。因为他们之前在南宁尚未涉及高端房地产，目前也仅在江南和西乡塘区有项目，这次拿地成功不仅意味着龙光在南宁要做最顶端的商务产品，更意味着他们从江南向东盟商务区这个城市地产主战场的战略转移，所以应该说他们拿地的决心比我们大。”
> 
> 纵观龙光地产所属龙光集团在广西布局，自2006年进入广西以来，其投资行业、比重不断增大，主要项目有广贺高速公路贺州段、广西梧州至贵港高速公路，南宁普罗旺斯项目，南宁水悦龙湾项目、防城港阳光海岸项目以及即将投入的酒店项目等，各项目都取得了非凡的成就，截止到2010年，龙光集团在广西的总投入已达300亿元，其中龙光地产仅南宁土地投资额已经接近30亿元。此次竞拍东盟商务区绝版土地进军顶级酒店业，更是说明龙光地产在广西发展进入了更高层面。
> 
> 
> 
> 三问未来：是什么让这块土地如此被期待？
> 
> 
> 
> 除了在战略布局方面，新拍土地对于企业存在深远影响，更能服众的说法即此次竞拍土地本身所具有的铂金价值。“未来的东盟商务区高楼林立，商业繁华，提到南宁就会先提到东盟商务区，其商务中心的地位相当或甚至超越于广州的珠江新城。”业内人士普遍认同这一说法。因为，在龙光喜来登酒店项目确定之后，“5 岁”的东盟商务区商务轮廓正渐次清晰。据不完全统计，未来在东盟国际商务区内适宜办公的商务物业总量将超过100万平方米。目前已经确定150米的南宁华润大厦、200米以上的中国·东盟国际商贸物流中心、金融交易中心办公大楼，220米以上的喜来登大酒店，再到500米的天龙·财富中心，目前在东盟商务区周边已经明确建设5座超高层。据消息人士透露，位于华润万象城边上的九洲天龙项目也在计划建设超高层，未来的东盟商务区将成为南宁摩天大楼聚集群。
> 
> 龙光地产刚拿下土地是将要兴建的超高层综合体，按规划将超出南宁地王大厦276米的高度，预计超过300米高。建成后的喜来登酒店，将有一个宏伟通透的空中全景式大堂，让所有宾客从大堂即可俯瞰南宁绿城风光。世界500强企业喜达屋是全球拥有最多高端酒店品牌的酒店集团之一，旗下酒店多以高档豪华著称。喜来登酒店，是喜达屋集团最早进入中国市场的品牌，也是喜达屋旗下历史最悠久的，最大，分布最多的酒店品牌。
> 
> 龙光集团副总裁肖林伟表示，通过在南宁投资房地产的成功经验，对南宁的市场和将来的发展很有信心，对南宁市发展成为区域性国际化城市的前景非常看好。而随着喜来登超五星酒店入驻东盟商务区，这一区域的商务航程将直接迈进“顶贵”阶层，东盟商务区之“贵”气，更为凸显。



*P.P.S* Additional links+ Information for the tower below (Nanning Logan xilaideng) Link 









*Notice* on the picture from the article here. The Nanning Logan Xilaideng (喜来登大酒店) will be above 220m , Also this tower will be near Tianlong (500m).


----------



## Þróndeimr

*Datong Twin Towers*

Plasma Studio’s newest project in China, a bold angular set of towers, speaks to the firm’s geometric obsession. The project 
was recently awarded first prize in an invited competition in Datong, Shanxi province. The mix-use complex, measuring of 70,000 m2, 
will include a hotel in one tower and offices in the other. Running along a highly trafficked street, the towers create a 
strong presence along the streetscape and are pulled away just enough from the site’s edge to provide places for pedestrians 
and greenery.

http://www.archdaily.com/70924/datong-twin-towers-plasma-studio/


----------



## CoCoMilk

^^ hmmmm very funky


----------



## JeDarkett

This is very nice


----------



## Þróndeimr

*Neil Denari’s Kite City*
http://www.evolo.us/architecture/neil-denaris-kite-city/

Neil Denari explains his urban project for Weifang, China:

“Weifang is a special city in China. Not only is it well known for the history of its handicrafts such as paper–cutting and New Year’s paintings, it is the world’s most important city for kite flying and the history of kites. For more than 2,000 years, the people of Weifang have enjoyed the exhilaration of seeing these colorful objects flying in the brisk winds of the Shandong region in Northern China. For this project, located on the Bailang River in the heart of Weifang, we have been inspired by a poem by Zheng Banqiao in which he described kites as “Paper flowers that fly over the sky like snow.” Indeed, the color and lightness of the kite, it buoyant qualities, and its formal qualities have further inspired our work. The Bailang river has become over the last few years a vital place for the interaction of people and a true public space enhancement for Wiefang. We see our project along the river as furthering this public cause through an open, networked organization that allows both pedestrian and vehicular flows across the site. Beyond, the river and mountains are reflected in the light blues and greens of the buildings, lending a fresh air to the site, a place that is welcoming and open. The arrangement of the buildings is based on the traditional north-south orientation of units (as required per the brief). Each residential building has floor through apartments with only four units per floor. With strategic planning, we have deployed a large amount of mass on the site in a way that respects light, views, and social space. It is our hope that this site will foster new forms of urban experience for Weifang.”


----------



## hkskyline

*Kunming touts projects worth 26.9b yuan *
3 November 2010
SCMP

Kunming is hoping to woo cashed-up Hong Kong developers to participate in what the city government forecasts will be 26.9 billion yuan (HK$31.1 billion) worth of property projects along the city's proposed 162-kilometre metro system.

In a presentation on Thursday, Kunming vice-mayor He Bo said there would be 10 property projects along the rapid rail transit system now under construction, and the city was seeking interested investors in Hong Kong.

The projects visualised by the government comprise commercial, office, and residential and serviced apartments, as well as hotels.

Kunming, in southwestern China, is the capital city of Yunnan province. It is building six underground railway lines in a bid to improve accessibility. Lines 1, 2, and 6 are scheduled to be completed and operating by the end of 2012, followed by Line 3 in 2014, and Lines 4 and 5, which are due to open in 2018.

One of the major projects at the intersection of three of the lines will include a 456-metre-high skyscraper - "the city's future landmark in the core business district", He said.

Apart from the skyscraper project, Kunming also hopes to invite investors to participate in a 25 billion yuan redevelopment of the 8.73 square kilometre Chao Hai district in the southwestern part of the city. The area will be developed into an "eco-city", surrounded by a lake.

Asked if the central government's austerity measures had affected investment sentiment, He said Kunming property prices remained low when compared to other cities. Average property prices in the city centre have risen less than 10 per cent over the past year to about 10,000 yuan per square metre.

In order to support the central government's attempt to provide more affordable housing, the Kunming municipal government would increase the supply of low-cost housing to meet demand, he said. Responding to the mayor's open invitation to potential investors, a developer who asked not to be named, expressed misgivings about participating in property projects in Kunming. "The city's real estate development still lags behind other second- to third-tier cities like Chongqing where the property market is growing rapidly," he said. In its favour, however, was its status as a holiday destination for both domestic and foreign tourists.

Mayor He, however, believed land value would have a greater upside potential when the metro system was completed. "The Kunming [property market] will present a big surprise to investors over the next three to five years," he said.

He said he had visited many property developments associated with Hong Kong's MTR Corp to learn how to manage housing projects allied to underground railway services.

Kunming, with a population of seven million, achieved a regional gross domestic product of 91.09 billion yuan, with growth of 15.4 per cent in the first half of the year, according to city government statistics. Fixed-asset investment was up 36 per cent on last year at 76.49 billion yuan.


----------



## Þróndeimr

*New Chengdu City Centre*
http://www.archdaily.com/88195/new-chengdu-city-center-rtkl/

Signaling the growing influence of China’s inland cities, global architecture, engineering and urban design practice RTKL, announced the groundbreaking of the first 
phase of Pearl River New Town, an 80-acre district in Chengdu that will form the heart of the city’s westward growth and modernization. More images and 
architect’s description after the break.

Located in the Wenjiang District along the banks of the Jiang’an River, the entire site is conceived as a fabric woven together by public streets, pedestrian paths, 
and bridge connections. The inspiration for the design came from Chengdu’s history as a leading center for the production of brocade cloth. The fabric design, 
with its flowing lines and rich colors, is a metaphor for the architecture: a place that weaves together a variety of uses and experiences, and a mix of old and 
new.

The centerpiece of the plan is a 110,000 SM, four-level shopping mall, which will be anchored by an It department store. The mall will be open and airy, with 
generous natural light, a central court, and green roof that will connect to a 35-story Class A office tower.

Outside, a number of plazas and landscaped areas will offer gathering places and retail activity on the street. Of particular note is the pedestrian-friendly “Silk 
Walk,” a lifestyle environment lined with restaurants and shops. This experience will have the character of a traditional Chinese city, full of activity and life.

“With the groundbreaking of this district comes the beginning of a new city center, and a new standard for international quality urban development in Chengdu,” 
said Thomas Brink AIA, LEED AP, vice president of RTKL.

In order to give the area a distinctive and memorable character, a comprehensive brand identity will be integrated into all aspects of the environment. The built 
environment is interwoven into the site in a way that celebrates the city’s vibrant cultural heritage and its diverse mix of modern day lifestyles. This experience 
creates an interconnected community grounded in tradition but poised for a dynamic and exciting future.

RTKL is overseeing the master planning, architecture, branding and landscape architecture for the project.


----------



## Þróndeimr

*Central Business District Wenzhou*
Read more in this thread









[email protected] HENN Studio B


----------



## skytrax

:applause:


----------



## Julito-dubai

The 450m Greenland Tower in Nanjing has been renamed "Zifeng Tower" I went today to its 72nd floor observation deck. Photos will come soon that will prove the name change...


----------



## Þróndeimr

SOM to Redevelop Nanjing Waterfront into Sustainable Mini Metropolis
http://inhabitat.com/som-wins-chanc...-waterfront-into-sustainable-mini-metropolis/
http://www.archdaily.com/176583/soms-design-chosen-for-nanjing-waterfront-sustainable-redevelopment/

Skidmore, Owings, and Merrill architects have certainly made their mark in the U.S. with their breathtaking World Trade Center Tower, and their next project will take their innovative designs all the way across the world to China. The firm has just been selected by Beijing-based MCC Real Estate to redevelop the Nanjing Waterfront into a bustling riverside metropolis. The project will transform a mile and a half long stretch of land along the Yangtze River, updating a historical city into one of the most multi-functional and sustainable urban centers in the country.

The massive redevelopment plan will create modern residential neighborhoods, shopping districts, and corporate skyscrapers to inject new commerce and tourism to the area. Old power plants and railway buildings will be renovated into fashion houses and restaurants, while the South Slip area warehouses will become mixed-use lofts and boutique hotels.

The intense overhaul is split into a number of phases. Phase one will focus on the Dama Road area, carving out bike trails, walkways, streets, and public plazas next to the water. This area is planned to become a bustling urban center complete with nightlife, galleries, and shopping. The enormous skyscrapers will not only bring new business to the waterfront, but will also contribute to local tourism with unique ‘cloud walk’ sky bridge that connect the towers together far above the streets.

SOM’s unique design combines the historic culture of Nanjing with the modern advances of China’s booming economy. The firm has also paid special attention to the crucial centerpiece of this redevelopment — water. The newly designed neighborhoods will revolve around water and will feature filtration systems, renewable energy sources, rich new habitats, and of course, public fountains and ponds for visitors to enjoy. We will certainly keep an eye on this project as it develops into a new and exciting venture.









Illustration by MIR









Illustration by MIR









Illustration by MIR









Illustration by MIR


----------



## Þróndeimr

China-Taiwan Master Plan for CBD
http://www.archdaily.com/185417/china-taiwan-master-plan-for-cbd-10-design/

10 Design architects has recently been awarded a 93 ha Masterplan for a CBD in Pingtan, a New Cross-Strait District 
for China and It’s Trading Partner, Taiwan. Pingtan is planned as a new commercial hub to drive communication and 
commercial trade between China and Taiwan. Part of the competition included the design of a new Cross Straits Forum 
including theatre, convention, exhibition and auxiliary commercial and cultural facilities.

At the center of the CBD and Forum district is a newly created fresh water lake that conserves fresh water from run 
off through the urban grain. The masterplan caters for some 3.3 million sqm of urban development, while the Cross 
Straits Forum would be in the first phase of development.

To reflect the aspiration of transparency and dialogue the buildings are formed by converging elements that combine 
with the landscape and waterfront to create a fluid and open series of public spaces that meld into the buildings 
themselves.

Service traffic, roads and trams are integrated into a series of terraced landscape levels to minimize impact of car 
traffic on pedestrian circulation routes and to create free access from the central axial park canal through the lake 
towards the waterfront through a series of leisure and retail lined canals.


----------



## lianli

^^
Holy shit!


----------



## macpolo

Chongqing Chaotianmen
Chongqing, China,
Located at the confluence of the Yangtze and Jailing rivers, the site for this mixed-use project is imbued with a significance that is immediately symbolic. The foremost of Chongqing’s traditional city gates (the Chaotian Gate, or “gate to heaven”), where emperors carried out the ceremonies of diplomatic greeting, it has long been a historical landmark. As the city’s initial dock area on the Yangtze, it also represents the great tradition of the shipping highway, which has stoked this major inland city’s development and now drives its evolution as one of China’s most important modern cities. The design for the project to be situated at this gateway is generated by the image of powerful sails upon the water. The outer facades of the project’s six towers—the transparent surfaces that will face the water to the north—are meant to recall a fleet of ancient Chinese ships, with their huge rectangles of white canvas filled by the wind. This image is recognizable in its simplicity, yet iconic in its form. In addition to serving as an outward-facing gateway symbol, the project also has a strong presence in forming the apex of the city’s peninsula. The south-facing facades—the inside of the arc of towers—look back to the city in a gently embracing way, covered by green hanging gardens that meet the ground at a podium roof level that is itself a green amphitheater “park” of gardens, pools, and public circulation. This park area gently rises to the north, framing views to the water between the towers—which will house residences, offices, and a hotel—and maximizing views of the project itself from the city. Underneath the park level, the podium consists of five levels of public program, including retail and cultural facilities, as well as hubs for land and water transportation. The two central outer towers, directly facing the rivers’ convergence to the north, are the project’s tallest structures (348 meters above flood plain; 77 floors each), with the central axis of the project proceeding back from between them, toward the city. Tucked immediately within the two tallest towers, extending the arc, are four shorter towers (each with 62 floors), across which runs an exterior, connecting garden that hovers 248 meters in the air. In addition to linking these four towers—two of which are office space (and actually “twin” stepped segments of the two larger, central towers), and two of which are residential—the garden echoes the amphitheater park far below and creates a dramatic viewing platform that optimizes this site’s unique views back to the rest of Chongqing. Within the garden level’s hull is a full floor of hotel lobby, restaurants, and clubs. Above are gardens and pools. The remaining two (freestanding) towers, which complete the prow-like arc of six, are residential, each 57 floors tall, making for a project total of 302,000 square meters of prime living units.
Project Type: Mixed Use
Client: CapitaLand Ltd / CapitaMalls Asia Ltd / Singbridge Holdings Pte. Ltd.
Size: 8800000


----------



## macpolo




----------



## macpolo

Who's your daddy zorg?
Chongqing is back!
8 towers 2 350m , 4 250m, 2 220m
By capital land
Design by Moshe , that's why there is a huge deck there. 
It's official today. 
And it's the final design
http://www.msafdie.com/projects/chongqingchaotianmenmixedusedevelopment
Check more info in capital land web 
There's more picture
Could you be a dear post them all? I'm using iPhone posting this , it's not easy 


After all these years of waiting. We get a pleasant result. It's pure super tall prono
Most importantly. Its final design 

Im so happy that I could die for this


----------



## el palmesano

really creative designs


----------



## big-dog

*Suzhou HSR new city project*

Commencement: Jan 11 2012, to build a new city around the new high-speed railway station
Location: around new Suzhou North Railway Station (on Beijing-Shanghai HSR), Suzhou, Jiangsu Province
Long term planning area: 28.52 square kms
Start-up area: 4.7 square kms

Currently U/C project: 

Long distance bus station (finished)
Subway Line 2 terminus
Bus/taxi parking, station front plaza/greenery
7 new roads (6.8km, 70% completed)
A 5-star hotel south of rail station (T/O)
Office buildings: Taikai, Gaorong, Jiangnan (below pics)

Taikai Building









Gaorong Building









Jiangnan Building









source


----------



## little universe

*A Restaurant in Tianmen Mountain by local architect Liu chongxiao, Guilin City, Guangxi, Southern China*

For more information click archdaily link


----------



## little universe

*A Restaurant in Tianmen Mountain by local architect Liu chongxiao, Guilin City, Guangxi, Southern China*

For more information click archdaily link


----------



## little universe

*A Village School Built on a bridge in Pinghe County by local architect Li Xiaodong, Fujian Province, SE China*

**We can see the Ancient Tulou Buildings (UNESCO World Heritage Site) behind the structure*



















More Information click on archdaily link


----------



## little universe

*A New House in Modern Chinese Way at the foot of the Jade Dragon Mountain designed by local architect Li Xiaodong, Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China*

** Lijiang Old City nearby is a UNESCO World Heritage Site*



















For More Information click on archdaily link


----------



## el palmesano

really nice projects

all them are bautiful!


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou-based Architect Wang Shu/王澍 was announced as 2012 Pritzker Prize Winner, the World's most prestigious award for Architectural Design. Wang Shu thus became the first Chinese Citizen to be entitled that Honour.*


** The Chinese Born American Architect I.M. Pei/贝聿铭, a native of Suzhou (Hangzhou's nearby twin city) receieved the Pritzker Prize in 1983*


*About Wang Shu's Achievement:

Source 1: The Pritzker Prize's Official Website

Source 2: The Archdaily Website 

Source 3: The New York Times*


*I've already posted (post #55 and #56 of Hangzhou Photo thread) one of his masterpieces, the China Academy of Art (Xiangshan Campus, SW Hangzhou) middle last year. And the lecture that he gave at the Design School of Harvard University about the connections between his works and the landscape beauty of the city hangzhou on post #209. 

Please Check:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1405780&page=3 (post #55 and #56 : China Academy of Art Xiangshan Campus)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1405780&page=11 (post #209: The Harvard Uni. Lecture)*



*Wang Shu's Works in Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*




















*Ningbo Tengtou Pavilion*






























*Ningbo Contemporary Art Museum *

From www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou-based Architect Wang Shu/王澍 was announced as 2012 Pritzker Prize Winner, the World's most prestigious award for Architectural Design. Wang Shu thus became the first Chinese Citizen to be entitled that Honour.*


** The Chinese Born American Architect I.M. Pei/贝聿铭, a native of Suzhou (Hangzhou's nearby twin city) receieved the Pritzker Prize in 1983*


*About Wang Shu's Achievement:

Source 1: The Pritzker Prize's Official Website

Source 2: The Archdaily Website 

Source 3: The New York Times*




*Ningbo Historic Museum by Wang Shu, Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*

From Achidaily


----------



## little universe

*Ordos Art Museum designed by a talented local architects team, Beijing-based MAD architects (the Founding Principal Architect is 36-year-old Ma Yansong), Ordos City, Inner Mongolia, Northern China*

From Archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk

*Atkins to design waterfront Huarong Hengqin Tower as part of Hengqin Island District*


Atkins has been appointed to design the Huarong Hengqin Tower in Zhuhai, China. Atkins’ architecture and urban design studio was selected by the developer Huarong Real Estate through a design competition, to provide an eye-catching and modern design which specifically responds to the site and the environment.

This mixed-use development contains accommodation for a 5-star hotel, international grade-A offices and top brand retail facilities. It will be one of the first buildings to be constructed as part of the large masterplan for the new economic zone of Hengqin Island District. This development benefits from a prime location facing the waterfront only a few hundred metres from the world-famous tourist Cotai strip in Macau.

Atkins’ Design Director, Ian Milne, said: “The towers are orientated to provide hotel guests and office users with stunning views of significant landmarks in Macau, while respecting the development potential and view corridors of adjacent sites.” The building orientation also protects its main entrances from wind, while the façade consists of louvers in wavy forms which shade unwanted glare and accentuate the concept of a rippling water surface.

The Huarong Hengqin Tower is the first appointment of Atkins’ architecture and urban design studio by Huarong, and will become the latest landmark in Zhuhai. Other projects in the region include the MIPIM gold award winning Intercontinental hotel for Shimao in Songjiang and the Lotus hotel near Shanghai.


----------



## Julito-dubai

101 Floors, 508 meters

From Gaoloumi

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=211483&extra=page=1


Project official website: wzifc.com news sources: 　　the signing ceremony of the Wenzhou People the world's temperature the investment projects of the General Assembly, 10-01 block of Riverside Business District CBD piece 50 billion of investment success of the contract, the project investment by Taiwan's Universal stock company, Taiwan CY Lee Joint Architects, Wenzhou Dongou Construction Group, three companies investment in its 101 international financial center will rise here, Wenzhou, China and the world landmark, and to promote the Hercynian economic District Development to play a catalytic role. 　　Mr. Zhang Zhao, chairman of Universal Investment Co., Ltd. Chinese mainland representative office, said a 101-storey international financial center in Taipei, Wenzhou will have 101 floors of an international financial center, means that cross-strait linkage enhance the Wenzhou industrial transformation and upgrading. "Cross-Strait 101, the world will play a common advocacy role. 　　Taiwan CY Lee Joint Architects Chinese mainland, General Manager Wang Sheng Xiang told reporters that the planned "101" international financial center with a total construction area of about 300,000 square meters on the ground floor of a total of 101 floors, the total building height of 508 meters, will be Planning for the 5A class office, seven-star hotel, top business clubs, large international famous shopping mall and Hercynian economic zone, financial, insurance, investment headquarters. To be planning amendments to determine estimated construction period of about four years. Design shape of the international financial center Yandang "Gassho peak" configuration state, meaning the two sides butt, clap your hands together for peace, Wenzhou, China, the world's Gassho peak. 　　The reporter learned that, Wenzhou 101 international financial center project refer to the size of the Taipei 101 building, built after the two 101 will close the two sides of one relationship, but also in areas such as trade, finance, culture, science and technology exchanges, cross-strait cooperation to build a full range of docking platform. 　　Mr. Zhang Zhao said, choose to go to the floor investment in Wenzhou, the first government departments to attract foreign investment policy and the environment are relatively satisfied with the project after the successful docking, needed the strong support of the government departments in order to make advanced services synchronization landing.


----------



## little universe

*Yungang Grottoes Museum in Datong by Beijing-based Local Architects Do-Union Architecture/度连体(very cool Chinese name! ), Datong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China.*

**Yungang Grottoes is a UNESCO World Heritage Site in China**










From www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

*Nantong Sports Center Winning Proposal, Nantong City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China.*



















From www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

*Chinese Home Grown Wind Turbine Manufacturer Envision Energy(远景能源) Headquarters in Jiangyin, Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China.*



















From www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

*Chinese Home Grown Wind Turbine Manufacturer Envision Energy(远景能源) Headquarters in Jiangyin, Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China.*



















From www.archdaily.com


----------



## GIGIGAGA

a lot of wow!!!!!!


----------



## little universe

*Changzhou Culture Center, Changzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China.*

*For More Information Click on Archdaily Link*


----------



## little universe

*Zhengzhou Mixed Use Development, Zhengzhou City, Capital of Henan Province, Central China.*

*For More Information Click on Archdaily Link*


----------



## little universe

*Wenling Yintai Complex (or Intime Plaza)/温岭银泰城, a 200M tall 5 Star Hotel Building + an 100M tall Office Tower + a Shopping Centre(银泰百货) under construction, Wenling City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*


----------



## Minsk

*Work begins on Datong Art Museum*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19647


----------



## Minsk

*Lemanarc S.A. creates 'gardenised' architecture for hospital in Nanjing*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19666


----------



## everywhere

^^ Nice renders. China continues to boom like crazy :banana:


----------



## Minsk

*Broadway Malyan designs sustainable resort for 'father of hybrid rice' in Baoting County*

Global architecture, urbanism and design practice Broadway Malyan has secured a brief to provide a full range of design services for the delivery of a global headquarters, research and development, hospitality and visitor centre in China. The practice’s client, Grand Agriseeds Technology, is a market leader in the super high-yielding hybrid rice seed production methods pioneered by Professor Yuan Longping, the ‘father of hybrid rice’.

The practice will provide masterplanning, architectural and landscape design services for the project, from concept to detailed design and onsite delivery, with the centre set to become a global centre for hybrid rice research, a showcase for sustainable development and an international leisure destination in the Qixianling area of Hainan, China's southernmost province.

Broadway Malyan director Jeremy Salmon said: “This is a very special project because it is driving such an important global agenda. We are able to contribute to this prestigious, multi-faceted project as a result of our practice’s growing reputation in China for the delivery of fully-integrated, sustainable and future-proofed schemes, the unrivalled diversity of our expert designers, their world-class skills, expertise and distinctive client focus.”

Located in Baoting County, north of Sanya on Hainan Island, the ‘Shennong Valley Resort’ will sit in a stunning 35 acre site between the famous 'Qixianling Seven Angels’ mountain ridge and the valley’s terraced rice fields.

The design will maximise views of the ridge and the valleys below for visitors staying in new luxury private villas, large format club house villas and a luxurious five star resort hotel, operated by the Intercontinental Hotel Group and including conference and spa facilities. The scheme will also include a new museum of hybrid rice, showcasing new production technologies, global solutions and the story of rice cultivation in Asia, which in itself is the story of civilisation.

The centre is the brainchild of Grand Agriseeds Technology’s chairman Mr. Huang Peijin. His vision is that the facility will play a strategic role in realising the company’s ambition to be the world’s leading innovator in the field of high-yield hybrid rice and a leader in the crusade to alleviate future world food crises. It will also reflect the company’s commitment to sustainable development, local habitat and integration of innovative green technology. The practice is now developing the concept design, with detailed design work due to commence in the early summer and construction expected to start in early 2013.

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19800


----------



## everywhere

*Iconic building reaches completion*



The Beijing CCTV tower, a building that has been iconic since its conception back in 2002, has officially been completed. The project which has been 10 years in the making saw its official construction completion marked with a ceremony today in Beijing.


The China Central Television Headquarters has become a famous landmark on the Beijing skyline, transforming it with the unique form and changing the way skyscrapers are traditionally perceived. The CCTV tower’s designers, OMA (Rem Koolhaas and Ole Scheeren) began the ambitious project 10 years ago and since then the tower has been critically acclaimed for the innovative design and engineering challenges that were overcome in its construction.


Ole Scheeran, who led the project, has since moved on from OMA however this is still a landmark moment for him and the design team at OMA and gave this statement: “This is a truly special and momentous occasion to witness the final completion ceremony of the new CCTV headquarters which will enliven Beijing’s Central Business District. A decade since the beginning, it is tremendously rewarding to see our collective vision realised in a building that will now start to take its active place in this city and as the home to a global broadcaster.”


The CCTV Tower provides the infrastructure for the entire television production process, using the idea of a single continuous loop of interconnected activities throughout the building, creating a ‘three-dimensional experience of geometric and social continuity.’ Through the implementation of this looped network it will allow for the whole building to run simultaneously in a unified cycle, from start to finish, both architecturally and in terms to production.


There are future plans to open a ‘visitor’s loop’ in the tower, a path that allows the public to flow through the building as a tourist attraction, providing views across the entirety of Beijing and allowing the visitors to experience the production process in television in the building.


http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19799


----------



## big-dog

staff said:


> Phoenix Island Resort Project in Sanya, tallest building 200m:


Current status, the tallest one (200m) is yet to be built, the others have completed



HKG said:


>


rendering



















http://www.bj-perfectvision.com/archives/763


----------



## everywhere

^^ How about the bridge connecting to the resort-hotel?


----------



## big-dog

^^ looks like the bridge has completed from the 2nd picture.


----------



## everywhere

big-dog said:


> ^^ looks like the bridge has completed from the 2nd picture.


Thanks mod.


----------



## Minsk

*Buro Happold and 10 Design beat competitors with Infinity Loop Bridge*


A collaborating team of 10 Design and Buro Happold has been named the winner of an international competition for a gateway bridge into southern China’s newest commercial development: Shizimen Business District in Zhuhai. The partnership also took second and third place in the contest for two of four secondary bridges in the region.

The basic design concept centres on a double 8 figure which is a symbol of prosperity in China, and takes the form of a single looping ribbon which rises up in two recognisable forms. The first of this pair of arches reaches 100m in height and wraps across the bridge deck in a diagonal fashion, ‘celebrating not only the crossing of vehicular and pedestrian traffic’ and touching the ground again at the meeting point of the canal and the Pearl River Delta.

Simple shapes are the key to success in this project. The ribbon ties itself around the six-lane highway and appears to cradle the road deck before the loops arch into the sky. Much complex engineering has gone into making this bridge structure seem completely weightless with the elegant threads lending a refined measure to the burgeoning business district.

The design team explains: “The continuity of the loop structure is visible from the opposite mainland shoreline to the west, and appears as a dramatic free-standing infinity loop. Complex coastline conditions created an odd and asymmetric span, however we realised that by tying two simple parabolic arches together in a simple ribbon form we could split the bridge into two simpler spans.”

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19822


----------



## Minsk

*2DEFINE leads competition-winning entry for 360 degree-facing convention centre in China*

This doughnut-shaped convention centre is the winning entry by 2DEFINE Architecture and local firm Dalian Urban Planning & Design Institute; a 360-degree facing complex with no one front or back door to enhance usability and connectivity to its local environment.

Construction of the building is due for completion in 2014 however the first step will be to create a man-made island upon which the centre will sit. It is thought that this 70 sq m facility will be the jewel in the crown of a new harbour development adjacent to a satellite central business district in Yingkou, China, with the man-made island forming a new commercial destination on the coastline.

In total, the Yingkou Convention and Exposition Center will encompass 25,000 sq m of exhibition space, 5,100 sq m of meeting rooms, a 200-seat auditorium and a 900-seat banquet hall. 2DEFINE is planning to achieve this 45m-high commercial building in a sustainable fashion, and Qiao Zhang, partner at the practice, explains that the form will be a ‘significant green development in northern China, and a showcase for business development along the Bohai Sea. This building is planned to achieve a LEED certified rating and become a new symbol for the city, an important and growing export centre’.

The architects have clearly been inspired by the coastal location of the centre as a statement from 2DEFINE describes the building as ‘sea urchin-shaped’. Renderings show an asymmetric, filled-ring shaped form which dips to one side and hosts a glass cube in the centre. When realised, the building will sport a unique rain screen system on its roof that reflects daylight and allows a subtle light show to penetrate outwards when the sun goes down.

Marshall Strabala, founder and lead designer of 2DEFINE Architecture, details: “This type of building, when done right, becomes the heart of a city; a place for weddings, meetings, business and leisure. The trick is to create a building and environs that can be used 365 days a year, whether there is a major conference being held or not. We are planning two large seafood restaurants with harbour views and outside terraces and a 1,200 sq m waterfront promenade.”

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19824


----------



## ChicagoIcon

Love the look of Strabala's new Yingkou Convention Center. Very welcoming, great for visitors to see both up close and from a distance, and featuring inviting public spaces. Should be a wonderful addition to the growing skyline in fast-growing Yingkou.


----------



## everywhere

Amazing concepts for Zhuhai and Dalian. 

Both structures are very welcoming for tourists who wishes to see these booming mainland Chinese cities.


----------



## little universe

*Bicycle Club in Sanya, Hainan Province by NL Architects, Southern China*










From www.archdaily.com



> Amsterdam-based NL Architects have been asked to design a Bicycle Club for a large resort in Hainan, China. They have proposed a glass enclosed pavilion capped with a rooftop cycling arena that embodies curves reminiscent of the traditional and functional pagoda. Visitors can rent a bike and join the fun in the open-air velodrome or simply visit the club’s cafe and be entertained while sitting on the large staircases found in the middle of the oval structure.


----------



## little universe

*Bio-Lake Reception Center in Wuhan, Hubei Province by Beijing-based Zephyr Architects/这方建筑, Central China*



















*Architect*: Zephyr Architects/这方建筑
*Location*: Wuhan, Hubei, China
*Client*: Bio-Lake Commission
*Gross Floor Area*: 3,540 sqm
*Design Team*: Fu Dong, Zhao Zhonggui, Yang Ching-Chi, Ding Junmei, Yu Tong
*Associate Architect*: Wuhan Oule
*Photographs*: Yao Li



> As the central piece of architecture for the Guanggu Bio-lake campus, this reception center houses exhibition space, conference rooms and administration offices. The building sits between a main plaza and central lake. In a comparatively small piece of land, the architecture seeks to have a strong symbolic character. In order to increase the overall impact of the architecture, the mass is treated as a sculpture in shape and texture.
> This site is surrounded by buildings with varying viewpoints of the main project. The multi-faceted box produces a façade of ever-changing viewpoints. The overall form and proportions of the building correspond to the program arrangement which includes a central atrium, models and media exhibition room, and ramps and stairs connecting different floors. The basic 6-sided volume is created from the merging and extruding of one small and one large square.
> The small square extends the height of the ground floor, emphasizing an upward verticality and allowing the volume to float. In addition to the six main faces, creation of the volume also produces a series of angled faces, located on the roof and cantilevered space. The window openings break up the solid shell and connects interior and exterior space.
> Textured beige stone is hung at 16° to follow the façade geometry, continuing the divisions and enveloping the entire volume, making the building more compact and strong. The architectural volume is like a powerful floating multi-faceted box, adapting to the surrounding while creating a dialogue with the water.


----------



## little universe

Form *BBC*










(The image: Yellow River Arts Centre/Yinchuan Art Museum in north west China designed by Beijing-based Architects Anonymous/WAA)




http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-18227735


> *Asia's wealthy fuel boom in museum construction*
> 
> By Katie Hunt
> BBC News, Hong Kong
> 28 May 2012 Last updated at 16:37 GMT
> 
> 
> 
> Among the new shiny shopping malls and upscale residential high rises that are the most visible hallmarks of Asia's economic boom, museums are springing up.
> 
> It's a phenomenon largely driven by a new generation of wealthy collectors keen to show off their riches and fill a gap in a region where the grand, publicly-funded museums common in Western capitals are few and far between.
> 
> The trend is particularly visible in China, where a reported 395 museums opened last year as the government's drive to achieve world status embraces culture as well as economic might.
> 
> "Asia has a very rich history and heritage so it is only natural that there should be a projection of this," says Kwok Kian Chow, a senior adviser to Singapore's National art Gallery.
> 
> Mr Kwok is also helping to set up an art museum that will be part of the 1.8bn yuan ($279m) Yellow River Arts Centre, a privately- funded facility that is scheduled to open in China's north west in 2014.
> 
> Vanity projects?
> 
> A forum held during the Hong Kong International Art Fair in May attracted more than 40 attendees who sought advice, investigated purchases and exchanged ideas in the hope their museum might become the region's equivalent to London's Tate or New York's Guggenheim.
> 
> But the process of opening a museum is fraught with pitfalls and critics say some are little more than vanity projects, with owners giving scant thought to the practicalities of running a museum and the legal, funding and staffing issues that ensue.
> 
> "There is a lot of money sloshing about in Asia and a lot of things have been forgotten that need to be remembered," says Philip Dodd, a British curator and former director of the Institute of Contemporary Arts in London, who hosted the forum.
> 
> "In this part of the world, building a museum is cheap. It's the other costs and whether they are sustainable over a long period of time."
> 
> Openings
> 
> Oei Hong Djien, a 73-year-old Indonesian tobacco tycoon, bought his first painting in 1965 and set up a museum 15 years ago almost by accident when he bought a house adjacent to his home as a place to store his collection of Indonesian art.
> 
> His OHD Museum in Magelang, Java has since expanded, with a new building that opened earlier this year that displays some of his collection of 2,000 artworks.
> 
> "Indonesia has the fourth greatest population in the world and we have a lot of great artists," he says.
> 
> "But we don't have a national museum and the government is not showing signs of going in that direction so us private collectors have to take over."
> 
> In China, Wang Wei is one of a growing number of wealthy collectors opening their own exhibition space.
> 
> The Shanghai-based Long Museum will showcase the collection of contemporary and revolutionary Chinese art she built with her billionaire husband.
> 
> Ms Wang expects the museum, named after the Chinese word for dragon, to open later this year but is hazy on many of the details including the management team, budget and admission fees.
> 
> Museums falter
> 
> Others are in the pipeline, but success is by no means guaranteed.
> 
> Xinhua, China's state news agency, reported in March that Shanghai has 16 private museums, most of which have faltered.
> 
> The Shihua Art Museum, which displayed a collection of ancient ceramic teapots, was forced to close this year after three years in operation. Zhao Yueting, the owner, had invested two million yuan after a developer promised five years' free rent. The landlord later changed his mind.
> 
> "I have been collecting ancient Chinese ceramics for nearly two decades, and some of them could be called national treasures," Mr Zhao told Xinhua. "I hoped more people could enjoy the beauty of these ancient works of art."
> 
> In China where commercial and cultural interests often overlap, museums are prized by property developers eager to give their shopping malls and residential developments a high-brow gloss.
> 
> Often they are little more than galleries, where the art on the walls is for sale.
> 
> "A museum needs a level of intellectuality. It is then it can offer a good service to the community," says Wang Huangsheng, a Chinese critic and curator and a former director of the Guangdong Museum of Art.
> 
> Cultural dynasties
> 
> Lars Nittve, a founding director of the Tate Modern in London, says the flurry of museum building in Asia is reminiscent of periods in Western history when affluent patrons of the arts built museums that are today feted worldwide.
> 
> "There was a need to understand society and culture and how it developed," says Mr Nittve, who is now in charge of a publicly- funded project to develop a contemporary art museum in Hong Kong.
> 
> In late 19th century Britain, sugar merchant Henry Tate helped construct a building to house his collection of Victorian art that he donated to the country, a move that ultimately lead to the network of museums that bear his name.
> 
> And in the US, powerful business families like the Rockefellers, Gettys and Guggenheims cemented their position as cultural dynasties by funding museums.
> 
> The burgeoning of private museums in Asia also appears to be having a positive effect on governments, at least in China, where a large number of public museums are under construction and some provinces and cities offer incentives and tax breaks for those taking the private route.
> 
> Passing on
> 
> One of the biggest concerns for the private museums owners and directors attending the Hong Kong forum was what would happen to the museums and the artwork once their deep-pocketed founders were gone.
> 
> "In China we have a short history with respect to the museum system, this means we are still short of management and other skills to carry on the museums to the next generation," says Mr Wang.
> 
> For Li Bing, the owner of Beijing He Jing Yuan Art Museum, this is a big challenge. He said his daughter is not interested in learning about art and museums.
> 
> "Her enthusiasm is not like mine," he says. "I need to find someone who can inherit the management."
> 
> Mr Oei will hand the running of his museum in Indonesia to his daughter-in-law and is confident that his sons, also successful businessmen, won't as he puts it "sell the artwork for luxury cars".
> 
> To sustain it over the long term, however, he says public funding is needed.
> 
> Of course, even with the best of intentions many of the institutions being set up today won't last long, but, if a handful are able to replicate the success of the Tate or the Guggenheim, Asia's cultural landscape will be all the richer.


----------



## everywhere

@little universe: I think this is the first time I see a structure dedicated for bicycles.


----------



## everywhere

The newest addition to Haikou's Mission Hills tourism complex:

*
Mission Hills · Huayi Brothers · Feng XiaoGang Movie-Themed Town*
(Chinesefilms.cn/E Travel Billboard, June 1)




> Three major players from China's leisure and entertainment industries came together today to announce a new, ground-breaking film-themed commercial venture - Mission Hills · Huayi Brothers · Feng XiaoGang Movie-Themed Town.
> 
> 
> 
> At a press conference in Beijing, the king of the Chinese box office and father of "Chinese New Year Films," Mr. Feng XiaoGang; Chairman and CEO of Mission Hills Group, Dr. Ken Chu; and Chairman & CEO of the Huayi Brothers Media Group Corporation, Mr. Wang Zhongjun launched the 'ultimate movie destination' which will be built at Mission Hills' highly acclaimed resort in Haikou.
> 
> 
> 
> This cooperative will see one of the biggest box-office names in China working alongside a pioneer of China's tourism and leisure industry and one of the leading Chinese film studios.
> 
> 
> 
> Mission Hills · Huayi Brothers · Feng XiaoGang Movie-Themed Town is destined to be a major entertainment and commercial district. It will be located on a 1,400 acre site at Mission Hills · Haikou. The complex will feature settings from some of Feng's famous movies, including "Temperature So 1942" , "Tangshan Earthquake" , "If You are the One" and series of Lunar New Year movies showcasing the historical revolution in Chinese architecture over the last century.
> 
> 
> In addition to having its own movie-theme, each district will feature numerous dining, entertainment, shopping, cinema, cafe, bar and hotel facilities. The combination of iconic movie scenes and 24-hour dining and shopping districts will further establish Mission Hills · Haikou as a leading business, entertainment, cultural and leisure destination in China.
> 
> 
> 
> Visitors will be able to enjoy a specially edited 40-minute "Lunar New Year Movie Highlights" by Feng in the cinema; purchase merchandise worn by the movie stars; visit the celebrity photo gallery and wax museum; plan a wedding photo shooting at the movie-themed photo studio; stay in Feng's "If You are the One" boutique hotel; or dine in "A World Without Thieves" train-carriage restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally the project will see the construction of five or six professional movie studios with supporting filming facilities. With the benefit of its tropical climate, the developers believe Hainan Island can be a major destination for TV and film makers in China and aboard.
> 
> 
> The construction of this USD 158 Million project will begin in October 2012 with a Grand Opening scheduled for the 2014 Lunar New Year.
> 
> 
> Mission Hills · Haikou has 10 golf courses carved through lava rock fields, Asia's largest volcanic mineral springs reserve, first-class spa facilities that recently awarded the "Best Luxury Mineral Spring Spa" by World Luxury Spa Awards 2012, together with a world-class luxury resort, premium clubhouse, restaurants and exquisitely-designed residences and commercial facilities.
> 
> 
> In addition to this new venture with Huayi Brothers and FengXiaogang, Mission Hills recently announced a number of other projects for its Haikou resort. They include a low-carbon footprint town center established by Mission Hills in partnership with Lan Kwai Fong, featuring lifestyle, shopping, entertainment, dining and cultural elements; and a partnership with Marriott International to build new Ritz-Carlton and Renaissance hotels.
> 
> 
> The combination of these developments and staging international golf tournaments including the World Cup of Golf, the World Ladies Championship and the World Celebrity Pro-Am will reaffirm Mission Hills·
> 
> 
> 
> Haikou's position as one of the most sought-after leisure and tourist destinations in the world.



http://www.chinesefilms.cn/141/2012/06/01/141s9939.htm


----------



## ChicagoIcon

In its June 6th edition, *ArchDaily* unveiled several new architectural images of the impressive *Yingkou Convention and Exposition Center*, designed by *2DEFINE Architecture*. (also see earlier posts 331-333 above about the Center) 


Yingkou Convention and Exposition Center, Yingkou, China by Marshall Strabala, on Flickr

(Courtesy of Marshall Strabala, Photo: © All Rights Reserved, 2DEFINE Architecture, via Flickr.com, http://www.flickr.com/photos/architectural-design/7163170967/)


Read the *ArchDaily* story and see 24 great images of the planned US$68 million facility to be completed in Yingkou, China by 2014, at: 
http://www.archdaily.com/240240/yingkou-convention-and-exposition-center-2define-architecture/


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing sanya projects and the new resorts and hotels ?


----------



## little universe

*Colorful Guizhou Brand, Research & Development Center, Guiyang/贵阳, Capital of Guizhou Province, SW China.*












> *Architects: *Huasen Architects/华森建筑设计 (Shenzhen-based Company)
> *Location:* GuiYang, Guizhou Province, China
> *Chief Architects:* Yan Zhang & Andreja Mitrovic
> *Architects:* Yue Wen Zhang, Xing Chao Li, Jia Ling Xie
> *Team Support: *Hong Fei Li, YiFeng Luo, Yuan Huang, Shu Yang
> *Client: *Colorful GuiZhou.co
> *Status: *Competition
> *Project Area: *54,500 sqm
> *Cost: *$45,000,000
> *Year: *2012
> 
> Designed by Huasen Architects, the winning competition proposal for the Research and Development Center for colorful Guizhou.co is based on the structure of local villages, having full possibilities to grow in all directions. The orientation for each building was defined by the best natural view of the river and surrounding mountains. Located near the new district of Long dong bao, just 15 minutes drive from the airport, the site has an undulating character with differing levels up to 15 meters, and sits along a small river. More images and architects’ description after the break.
> 
> This is one of the most influential projects in GuiZhou; the province possesses a population of 43,740,000 people and more than 16 different native ethnic groups. The most challenging part of this project is to continue the context of site and respect the natural contours while showing all the culture and diversity of Gui Zhou.
> 
> Within the site we created several public spaces for different situations; some to cater for large holiday ceremonies and others for daily activities. The differing levels were utilized to create a scene of terraced buildings and spaces to maintain the integrity of the land and echo the surroundings. Giving visitors a variety of interesting and exciting spaces where they can take part in the various activities.
> 
> Along the river people will see a group of buildings with no certain directions, giving an almost organic appearance. Every one of them has its own character of wood or stone, window or curtain wall. Finally the group of buildings is given unity by having characteristically similar roofs, this ties them all together.


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=472944&extra=page=1

pictures from the Nanjing Hexi Planning & Development Hall




























http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=472944&extra=page=1&page=3


----------



## Minsk

*Make Architects complete first seaside pavillion building in Mainland China*

Make Architects has announced the completion of its first building in Mainland China which constitutes a large seaside pavilion in Weihai city in the eastern Shandong peninsula. It will house an exhibition space for a large new residential development situated on a new island of reclaimed land in the city.

The structure measures 6,000 sq ft and is the first building to be completed on the island, intended to make the most of its popular seafront location and beautiful views. The site and its surrounding landscape have been designed to create a gradually unfolding journey through the area. As visitors cross the bridge to the new island, they follow a winding, landscaped pathway leading to the pavilion, and are greeted by an enclosure reflecting the city behind them. Once inside the building, visitors are led through a series of spaces in which the views to the ocean are gradually revealed.

The pavilion provides a reception area and information hub for potential customers of the new development, and will also serve as an event space in the future. The space is divided into two main areas, separated by a spine wall which is dressed vertically with bamboo. This main vicinity houses a model display area, bar, compact cinema, meeting spaces and offices, and spills out onto a continuous terrace that wraps around the exterior of the pavilion. The over-sailing roof gives the building its striking form, and provides shaded coverage for the building and terrace.

John Puttick, who leads the Beijing studio, commented on his involvement in the project: “We are excited about the completion of the Weihai Pavilion. As our first building in China, it is a milestone for Make and testament to the talent in our studio. We currently have five other projects under construction in the region, and we look forward to taking on new opportunities and challenges in the future.”

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## little universe

*Wenling Museum/温岭博物馆, Wenling City (my home town), Zhejiang Province, Eastern China.*


*Design Architects:* Hangzhou-based CCTN.ARCH/中联筑境
*Project Area:* 12,400 sqm
*Year: * 2014




*#5 is Wenling*


----------



## everywhere

^^ Is it under construction?


----------



## little universe

^^

Approved/Prepared, will start to build later this year!


----------



## Minsk

*Intercontinental Sanya Resort / WOHA*

*Architects:* WOHA 
*Location:* 27号 Luling Rd, Sanya, Hainan, China
*Architect In Charge:* Richard Hassell, Wong Mun Summ, Herbert Salim, Ranjit Wagh, Lai Soong Hai, Miikka Leppanen, Muhammad Sagitha, Jascha Oakes, Gabriella Patai, Mappaudang Ridwan Saleh, Anapat Chanadisai
*Project Manager:* Metro Millennium Consolidated Building Consultants Ltd
*Project Year:* 2011
*Project Area:* 129,117 sqm
*Photographs:* Patrick Bingham-Hall

The Intercontinental Sanya Resort is in Sanya, Hainan, China’s tropical island and comprises of a hotel with 350 rooms and related facilities. The hotel stretches from a busy entertainment spine to the natural forest of the rocky point.

One third of the rooms are located in a 10-storey curved linear block that frames the arrival space. All rooms have sea views, and are accessed off naturally ventilated open corridors that have views over the surrounding mountains. These wide-frontage rooms have bathrooms with a view, and large balconies with built-in daybeds. These rooms work equally well for holiday or business, as they are close to the lobby and function facilities. Two thirds of the rooms are located in huge water courtyards, and are more resort-like in feel. These rooms are an innovative hybrid of detached villas and room blocks. Each room has a private open air garden bathroom, and a detached cabana that is reached via a bridge or garden. The cabanas sit within the huge watergardens, each a hectare in size.

The design combines masterplanning, landscape, architecture and interiors to set up a series of views and vistas to the sea, framed by coconut trees, reflected in water, and then reframed again with stone, timber and fabric, ensuring every room has a special view. The design of the various public areas varies from urban and formal to casual and beachy, allowing the hotel to address many different markets and customers.

The entire resort is designed as a patchwork of inhabited gardens. From the sky gardens and flowering bougainvilleas in the sky block to the huge watergardens in the room blocks, to the walled courtyard gardens of the guestroom walkways to the orchid gardens in the spa, every space relates to an outdoor space of different character and mood. This strategy shows off Sanya’s tropical climate to the fullest. Even the roofs are treated as gardens, so the surrounding high-rise blocks look down at and over the hotel as a huge garden design providing a foreground framing their sea views. The geometry of the roofs and gardens are inspired by the rice-paddy fields of Sanya. Coconut palms frame views of the sea.The design is inspired by Chinese screens, palaces and compounds, interpreted in a contemporary fashion. The huge precast concrete screen is an aperiodic mathematical tiling.

Stylistically the hotel is contemporary, fresh and light. Making full use of the availability of craftsmanship, materials and technology of China, the architecture and interiors are designed together to create a continuous integrated contemporary Asian environment.

The hotel is designed to sustainable principles. Passive energy saving design (large overhangs, natural light, cross-ventilation, shaded courtyards, and planted roofs), use of indigenous seasonal landscape and water conservation and recycling are some of the strategies used.

The overall design innovation is in the reworking of the large hotel model into a new typology, which combines garden expression with urban typologies to create a hierarchy of privacy and vibrancy that is highly successful.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

^^

I like the massing, fenestration and the materials they used for this resort in Sanya.


Minsk, thank you very much for updating this thread constantly!


----------



## Minsk

little universe said:


> Minsk, thank you very much for updating this thread constantly!


Not at all, It was a pleasure for me to do it.


----------



## Julito-dubai

Wuxi, 448 metre twins 

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=488167&extra=page=1


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.chinese-architects.com/en/projects/29699_green_city_south_nanjing_new_town/51/indexAll

Project for South Nanjing by W2 Architects involving a 500 + Skyscraper. I think they say it will be close to the South Railway Station....

...and it looks to similar to the old proposal for the turning skyscraper in Dubai !!!!

*Description*

The green bridge connect to most of city block, and continue to the renovated air port runway park to sustain a green city with existing natural water system. Land mark tower: he proposition of the 500m high rise skyscraper is for the southern urban neighborhood of Nanjing city, China. The site is on the upcoming High Speed railway station, central business district area. The idea to build a landmark tower in the zone celebrates the notion of the incredible advancement and ongoing development over the last decade in the historic city of Nanjing. The inception of the form of the tower is inspired from the famous plum blossom of Nanjing. The petals of the flowers are formulated as usable floor spaces, while spaces in between could be used as green vegetation’s or green terraces for leisure. The idea is to combine urban living and nature together in one space. The tower is mixed use in nature, accommodating a hotel, office spaces, residential units and commercial space, which is analogous to a mini city called vertical city with farming. The eco tower is designed with a sustainable approach, integrating and implementing state of the art, energy harnessing and energy optimizing measures all throughout. To name a few of the advanced techniques projected in the design are, the application of green house for energy harnessing and air filter, waste water treatment/ gray water reuse, installation of wind turbines on the south east and north east high velocity wind zone and not to forget the green terraces which grows on the tower like an organic pattern.


----------



## hkskyline

Yinchuan BRT










A Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) station under construction is seen in Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Aug. 3, 2012. It is estimated that the first BRT line of Yinchuan will be completed before Aug. 21, 2012. A total of 4 BRT lines will be built in Yinchuan, according to the city's long-term plan. (Xinhua/Li Ran)










A man works in a Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) station in Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Aug. 3, 2012. It is estimated that the first BRT line of Yinchuan will be completed before Aug. 21, 2012. A total of 4 BRT lines will be built in Yinchuan, according to the city's long-term plan. (Xinhua/Li Ran)


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://translate.googleusercontent....d=0075&usg=ALkJrhhHcU2b1VJz9Vw30HSgHCGRbEUNag

This says Qinhuai Area. I think it could be the mouth of the river....


----------



## el palmesano

wow, the hotel is great!!


----------



## hkskyline

*Qinzhou park forges ties with ASEAN*
Updated: 2012-08-08 08:13
China Daily 

China works with Malaysia to build model for cooperation in SE Asia

The China-Malaysia Qinzhou Industrial Park in Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region is the third industrial park created through a partnership between China and a foreign government.

The park serves as the latest symbol of the friendship between the two nations and a platform for bilateral cooperation.

Two decades after China established dialogue with the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao visited Malaysia in April of last year, and the park was part of the common understanding reached by Wen and Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak.

The project was approved by China's State Council on March 26 this year and unveiled on April 1 by top government officials of both nations. It is expected to promote trade between China and Malaysia.

On June 15, the contract for a second joint Sino-Malaysian industrial park was signed. The park will be based in Kuantan, the largest city on Malaysia's eastern coast.

The city of Qinzhou is located at a key position in an economic zone near the Beibu Gulf, a hub of China-ASEAN cooperation. The park in Qinzhou is also expected to further enhance the partnerships that were created with the establishment of the China-ASEAN Free Trade Area at the beginning of 2010.

The park sits beside the Qinzhou Port Economic and Technical Development Zone and the Qinzhou Port Bonded Area. The planning of the project has made good use of the city's advantageous geographic position and advanced transportation infrastructure.

The Qinzhou Port Economic and Technical Development Zone highlights a petrochemical industrial park that covers 36 square kilometers. Its key industries also include automobile and equipment manufacturing, shipbuilding, papermaking, energy and food processing.

The Qinzhou Port Bonded Area is China's only bonded area in its western coastal region and the nearest to the ASEAN region. It serves as a hub of logistics, research and international trading and transfer.

Temporary electricity and water have been established in the park, but a water plant will soon start construction to serve as the permanent water supply. There will also be a service center with total floor space of around 8,000 square meters.

With advanced facilities, efficient service and low cost, the park welcomes investment from around the world, said local government officials.

Qinzhou speed

"Today I learned a new phrase 'Qinzhou speed'," said Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak on April 1 at the launch ceremony of the park, praising the efficiency of the park's construction.

"In the future, if I want a project to be finished as fast as possible, I would say, 'Finish it with Qinzhou speed'," said the prime minister.

From conceptualization to starting construction, the park required less than a year to develop. And the achievements of the park over the past year have been "a result of the mutual trust between China and Malaysia", said Ong Ka Ting, the Malaysian prime minister's special envoy to China.

He said the China-Malaysia Qinzhou Industrial Park would become an emerging trade focus of Guangxi, and it would have great potential because of its advantageous geographic position, excellent administration and support from the governments of the two nations.

Key industries

The China-Malaysia Qinzhou Industrial Park, with a planned area of 55 sq km, will focus on traditional industries as well as emerging sectors. It will comprise industrial areas, R&D centers, service facilities and residential communities.

With a focus on "a cooperation model, a development pilot and an innovation test zone", the project has attracted a number of competitive industrial clusters.

The park is focusing on six major industries - equipment manufacturing, IT, food processing, new materials, bio-technologies and modern services.

The planners have chosen these industries based on the need for market expansion in China and Malaysia as well as the need to restructure industries, according to China's 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) and Malaysia's Vision 2020.


----------



## hkskyline

Photo taken on Aug. 5, 2012 shows an overall view of Nagqu Prefecture, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Tang Zhaoming)










Photo taken on Aug. 7, 2012 shows a residential area under construction in Nagqu Prefecture, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Tang Zhaoming)










Photo taken on Aug. 7, 2012 shows the Tibetan antilope statues on a street in Nagqu Prefecture, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Tang Zhaoming)


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaifeng to restore historical image*
Updated: 2012-08-13 01:16
By AN BAIJIE (China Daily) 

The local government in Kaifeng, an ancient city in Central China’s Henan province, plans to restore the city’s historical appearance of its downtown.

The city was the capital of seven dynasties, including the Northern Song Dynasty (960-1127), when China’s economy boomed and society thrived.

To restore the city’s historical outlook of its peak period in the Northern Song Dynasty, the government plans to reconstruct some ancient buildings in the downtown area. The project will require more than 34,000 families to move from their homes by the end of the year, Wang Xuejie, vice-mayor of Kaifeng, said in a report released on the city government’s official website on Saturday.

The project aims to boost the ancient city’s tourism industry and exhibit the prosperity of the Northern Song Dynasty, Qi Jinli, Party secretary of Kaifeng, said in early January, according to the government’s website.

To make room for the development, the local government plans to demolish 5.8 million square meters of old buildings in the next four years, Qi told the Henan provincial radio station in a program on June 28.

The blueprint of the reconstruction project shows that the new buildings will be built in the style of the Northern Song Dynasty, and even road signs on the streets will “reflect the character of the Northern Song Dynasty”, according to a report in China Business Journal.

A total of 80,000 families, making up nearly a third of the city’s population, will have to move out of the downtown region in the next four years, the report said.

The demolition and relocation will cost at least 100 billion yuan ($15.7 billion). The city’s financial revenue was just 5 billion yuan last year, according to the report.

Kong Xiangcheng, deputy chief of the Kaifeng bureau of housing and urban-rural development, said that the project was “very difficult” and the local government had “made preparations” for the upcoming difficulties, the report said.

The local government signed a contract on Thursday with the China Construction Bank Henan branch, in which the bank promised to provide a 15 billion yuan loan to the government within three to five years, according to the Kaifeng city government’s official website.

Li Tao, a worker at Longting Park whose 133-square-meter house is slated to be demolished, claimed 600,000 yuan in compensation, but the local government insisted on paying him only 274,030 yuan, according to a provincial news media.

The local government required the park’s administrator — the bureau of cultural heritage and parks — to persuade Li to accept the compensation deal, according to a notice published on the Kaifeng Daily on Tuesday.

The notice required seven bureaus and departments, including the public security bureau and the transport bureau to persuade some of their employees to accept the government’s compensation deal for the demolition of their houses.

Vice-mayor Wang said on Friday that the government had acquired more than 626,000 square meters of residents’ houses for the construction projects by late July, according to the report on the government’s website.

An official from the Kaifeng city government told People’s Daily on Sunday that the cost of the project was an estimate, and the local government would try to attract both enterprises and individuals to invest in the project.

The official, who spoke on condition of anonymity, denied China Business Journal’s report that residents were forced to move out, saying that the project benefited local people, who could now move into better houses.

The project was met with fierce criticism by netizens on micro blogs on Sunday after it was reported by news media. Many people questioned whether the local government could afford the cost and whether local residents would benefit from the project.

Fan Lei, 35, an employee at the local taxation bureau, said he has embraced the government’s ambitious project because it will make his hometown more beautiful. But he also worries the project might be discarded with half-completed buildings due to money problems.

“What I care for most is the housing issue — whether the compensation for demolished houses will meet residents’ demand and whether the newly built houses would be comfortable to live in,” he told China Daily on Sunday.

Liu Hua in Zhengzhou contributed to this story.


----------



## Minsk

*Hassell wins international design competition for Shenyang Hutai New Town in China*

HASSELL has been announced as the winner of the competition for China's largest, state-of-the-art ecological urban centres. Located in the capital of Liaoning province in China's industrial heartland, the 128 sq km Shenyang Hutai New Town is one of the city's largest and most cutting-edge ecological and natural urban centres.

Situated on the edge of a lake that spreads over 67 hectares, Phase One of the project encompasses a 100,000 sq m architecture design project comprising an administrative and planning hall, a cultural exchange centre, a music hall and a business and convention hotel. Conveying modernity while paying tribute to the cultural and historical fabric of one of the most pristine and untouched areas of the country, the first phase of the project is due for completion end 2013.

The design by HASSELL establishes an interactive link with users and nature, combining civic and natural elements to create an un-obtrusive, vibrant yet elegant eco-urban space, with each individual architectural design enhancing the character of the whole.

*Source:* www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## hkskyline

A bit concerned what will that lake become after the project ... another algae-infested dead "ecological" zone?


----------



## hkskyline

*Hainan starts building China's largest orchid plantation*

HAIKOU, Aug. 17 (Xinhua) -- South China's island province of Hainan has started construction on an orchid plantation in the provincial capital of *Haikou*, which will be the country's largest of its kind upon completion, sources with the Haikou government said Friday.

The plantation, located in Xinpo Township, will cover an area of 10,817 mu (721 hectares) upon completion in 2016, including 2,817 mu for demonstrations and 8,000 mu for local farmers, the sources said.

The plantation will serve as a comprehensive base for orchid research, planting, processing and agricultural sightseeing.

With an investment of 930 million yuan (148 million U.S. dollars), the plantation is expected to create an annual output value of more than 1 billion yuan upon its completion, according to the sources.


----------



## hkskyline

*Five new docks open in Zhejiang*
Updated: 2012-08-17
China Daily

The State Council approved the opening of five docks around *Ningbo *city and *Zhoushan *city in Zhejiang province.

In addition, a planning program for the establishment of a free-tax zone in Zhoushan port is also set to be approved.

"Zhoushan port's opening up will directly promote the production capacity of industrial projects involving energy, chemical and ocean engineering," an official at the port management office in Zhoushan said.

The official also said the move will attract more investors to Zhoushan and that currently the construction of the new industrial area needs capital inflow.

The government will provide 20.5 million yuan ($3.23 million) in subsidies to the newly approved project.

According to the government's plan, a new industrial area with ocean equipment manufacturing, marine plants, as well as electronic information and logistic projects will be established.


----------



## hkskyline

A worker rests outside the unfinished Harbin West Railway Station in *Harbin*, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Aug. 23, 2012. The Harbin West Railway Station, to be completed on Aug. 26, will be the largest passenger transportation terminal in China's high-frigid zones. Transportation time between Harbin and its surrounding areas will be largely shortened after the station is put into service. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)



















A worker mops the floor in the unfinished Harbin West Railway Station in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Aug. 23, 2012. The Harbin West Railway Station, to be completed on Aug. 26, will be the largest passenger transportation terminal in China's high-frigid zones. Transportation time between Harbin and its surrounding areas will be largely shortened after the station is put into service. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)


----------



## hkskyline

*Fatal bridge collapse prompts public uproar*





































_Photo taken on Aug. 24, 2012 shows the collapsed section of the Yangmingtan bridge in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. Four trucks fell off to the ground after a section of the Yangmingtan bridge collapsed in Harbin early Friday morning, killing three people and injuring five others. The 15.4-kilometer-long bridge was opened to traffic last November. The collapsed part, which measures 100 meters in length, fell from a height of 30 meters. (Xinhua/Wang Song) _

HARBIN, Aug. 24 (Xinhua) -- Friday's collapse of a costly bridge in northeast China's Heilongjiang province and the subsequent loss of three lives have led residents and netizens alike to complain about shoddy construction and inadequate supervision by the government.

A ramp on the multi-million-dollar bridge in the city of Harbin collapsed early Friday morning, causing four trucks to plunge 30 meters to the ground, killing three people and injuring five.

The ramp, located about 3.5 km from the main body of the Yangmingtan Bridge, tilted to one side and crashed to the ground at 5:30 a.m., said Sun Qingde, deputy head of the construction committee of Harbin.

The injured were sent to the Harbin No. 1 People's Hospital. Three of the cases were serious and required surgery.

Liu Guodong, who survived with minor injuries, said he was dozing off in his truck when it suddenly plunged to the ground below.

"It was a nightmare," he said.

All four trucks overturned after crashing onto the ground. Blood and broken glass covered the area around the trucks.

The collapse of the bridge, which cost 1.88 billion yuan (296 million U.S. dollars) and opened to traffic in November 2011, instantly caused a public outcry over the safety of public facilities and inadequate management and supervision by government agencies.

Huang Yusheng, secretary-general of the Harbin municipal government, said the cause of the collapse is still under investigation.

"It's very complicated and we cannot reach a conclusion immediately," he said.

Huang, however, suggested that the overloading of some vehicles could be one of the possible causes for the accident.

His remark triggered a flurry of fiery and sarcastic remarks by Internet users, with one netizen using the screenname "douhanzhang" collecting some of the more notable quotes and posting them on Sina Weibo, a popular microblogging site.

"It's not because of overloading. You should blame the Earth for its gravity instead," read one quote.

"How could the trucks have been overloaded? Obviously the drivers were overweight," read another quote.

"There must have been serious problems," said Huang Yi, spokesman for the State Administration of Work Safety, at a Friday press conference.

"A new bridge should not have collapsed in less than a year," Huang Yi said.

The municipal government of Harbin has set up an investigation team consisting of officials from the local work safety, transport and public security bureaus, who will question the truck's owners and cargo consignees to determine if overloading truly caused the accident.

Huang Yi promised to keep the public informed regarding the investigation's results.

Meanwhile, the municipal construction committee has invited experts to re-examine the bridge's design and construction.

Many of the city's residents have voiced suspicions regarding the quality of the bridge's construction. In September 2011, when the bridge was still being built, a beam fell off the bridge's main structure and injured five workers.

When the bridge opened to traffic on Nov. 6, 2011, officials with the construction committee declared that it had been completed within 18 months. The construction was originally planned to take three years.


----------



## Minsk

*Chinese symbolism and glacial Finnish design work in glorious harmony in Wuxi*

The main idea of PES Architects' Wuxi Grand Theatre is based on its location. The man-made peninsula on the northern shore area of Taihu Lake and the highway bridge nearby make this location comparable to that of Sydney Opera House.

Due to this location the building is an impressive landmark, rising up to a total height of 50m like a big sculpture from the terraced base. Its eight gigantic roof wings stretch far over the facades, giving the building the character of a butterfly, while protecting the building from the heat of the sun.

The architectural concept is unique: inside the steel wings are thousands of LED lights, which make it possible to change the colour of the wings according to the character of the performances. This is possible, because the underside of the wings is covered by perforated aluminium panels. Another special feature is the 'forest' of 50 light columns, each 9m high, which start from the main entrance square, support the roof of the central lobby and continue outside of the lakeside entrance into the lake.

There is a strong Chinese feature that runs throughout the whole building: the large scale use of bamboo which is both a traditional and a modern Chinese material. Recently new methods for the production and use of bamboo have made it possible to cover the Main Opera Auditorium with over fifteen thousand solid bamboo blocks, all individually shaped according to acoustic needs and architectural image.

There is also a material with a Finnish character: almost twenty thousand specially designed glass bricks cover the curved wall of the opera auditorium in the lakeside lobby. Finnish nature, lakes and ice, were the architectural inspiration.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Authorities deny remarks relating to fatal bridge collapse* 

HARBIN, Aug. 25 (Xinhua) -- Authorities in *Harbin *have denied that officials had previously said no contractors could be found to take possible responsibility for Friday's fatal bridge collapse.

A ramp on the multi-million-dollar bridge in Harbin, the provincial capital of Heilongjiang in northeast China, collapsed early Friday morning, causing four trucks to plunge 30 meters to the ground.

Three people died and five were injured in the accident. As of Saturday night, one of the patients was still in critical condition.

Following the collapse, there were claims on the Internet that officials from the Harbin municipal commission of housing and urban-rural development said the bridge construction headquarters had dissolved and no contractors could be found.

On Saturday, Huang Yusheng, secretary general of the Harbin municipal government, said the claims were groundless and there had never been such official remarks.

Huang said the government had provided relevant materials from the designer, contractor and supervisor to the investigation team. After the investigation ends, names of the designer, contractor and supervisor will be made public, he told a press briefing.

"Besides, the ramp that collapsed was under a separate viaduct construction project. It was not under the same contract as Yangmingtan Bridge," he said.

He said the Qunli viaduct project was about 3.5 km from the Yangmingtan Bridge, a 1.88-billion-yuan (296 million U.S. dollars) project that opened to traffic in November 2011.

City authorities said last year construction of the bridge took 18 months, only about half of the planned three years.

Friday's accident caused public outcry over the safety of public facilities and inadequate management and supervision by government agencies.

Huang, however, suggested on Friday that overloading of some vehicles could be one of the possible causes for the accident. The remarks drew a fierce backlash from the public as many saw it as an attempt to shirk responsibility.

On Saturday, city authorities in Harbin began an overhaul on bridge safety and stepped up screening for overloaded vehicles on the road.

Huang told Saturday's press briefing that seven leading bridge designing specialists recommended by the Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development were in Harbin to help pinpoint the cause of the accident.

He did not take questions at the press briefing.


----------



## Minsk

*Nanjing Conference Center / tvsdesign*

*Architects:* tvsdesign
*Location:* Nanjing, China
*Project Year:* 2008
*Project Area:* 120,000 sqm
*Photographs:* Courtesy of tvsdesign

Inspired by the local spirit and natural environments surrounding Nanjing, the new Conference and Exhibition Center is the centerpiece of the city’s new downtown area, the New District.

The more than 3.5 million sf facility features multiple exhibit halls, a conference center and dozens of meeting rooms. Outdoor exhibition space is also featured in a highly visible location on the grand entry plaza.

In addition, a junior ballroom and the grand ballroom offer dynamic views of the surrounding city.

Dubbed, “Curling Dragon, Crouching Tiger,” the Nanjing Conference and Exhibition Center spatially represents an integration of the mountains, water, city and trees which make this historic area so unique.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Construction information on NE China collapsed bridge released*

HARBIN, Aug. 27 (Xinhua) -- Authorities in northeastern Chinese city of *Harbin *have released the specific information about the designer, builder and supervisor of a collapsed bridge, from which four trucks plunged to the ground, killing three people and injuring five.

The municipal government of Harbin, capital of Heilongjiang Province, also disclosed details of the trucks at a press briefing on Monday.

A ramp on the viaduct that connects the main body of Yangmingtan Bridge in Harbin collapsed early Friday morning, causing four trucks to plunge about 30 meters to the ground.

The ramp was designed by Harbin Municipal Engineering Design Institute, constructed by Fujian Jiaojian Group Engineer Co., Ltd. and overlooked by Heilongjiang Baixin Construction Engineering Supervision Co., Ltd., said Huang Yusheng, secretary-general of the Harbin municipal government, at the press briefing.

Huang reiterated that the ramp had no direct relationship with the main body of the Yangmingtan Bridge.

He said the collapse of the ramp had little effect on the viaduct, where traffic had resumed.

Huang also disclosed that all four trucks were heavy-duty, but he did not clarify if they were overloaded when the accident happened.

On Friday, Huang suggested that the overloading of the vehicles could be one of the possible causes for the accident.

His words triggered a flurry of fiery and sarcastic comments by Internet users, complaining about shoddy construction and accusing the government of inadequate supervision.

The ramp was constructed within a period of 90 days at a cost of 7.09 million yuan (1.13 million U.S. dollars), according to Huang.

Of the five injured, Huang said one is still in critical condition while the other four are in stable condition.


----------



## hkskyline

*A bridge too far defies physics*
Aug 29, 2012
Shanghai Daily

LAST week in *Harbin *City, Heilongjiang Province, part of a bridge collapsed after only one year in service. The accident killed three and injured five.

Yet only nine months ago local newspapers hailed the bridge as an engineering "miracle," saying it was the longest bridge built in the shortest period of time, with a design life span of 100 years.

All people but drivers of overloaded trucks know what would happen to a bridge built employing a lax construction code.

It was reported that the time needed for the job was halved from 3 years to 18 months.

And investments averaged a whopping 100 million yuan (US$15.7 million) a month. Before it was completed, the speedy job was slammed by experts as a "mission impossible," yet smug officials overseeing the construction work ignored their warnings and pressed ahead nonetheless.

Local authorities now blame the collapse squarely on overloaded trucks. Netizens countered, saying the bridge tumbled because corners were cut.

In Harbin, more than 200 roads were hastily built or rebuilt last year. By mid-August there have been seven reported cases of crumbled roads that resulted in two fatalities and two injuries.

How could infrastructure projects that defy the laws of physics and experts' advice stay intact for 100 years?


----------



## Minsk

Minsk said:


> *Chinese symbolism and glacial Finnish design work in glorious harmony in Wuxi*
> 
> *Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## hkskyline

*China approves new state-level SEZ in Gansu*

LANZHOU, Aug. 29 (Xinhua) -- China's State Council, or the cabinet, has approved establishment of a state-level "new area," a type of Special Economic Zone, in northwestern Gansu Province, the fifth of its kind in the country.

*Lanzhou New Area (LNA)*, located in Qinwangchuan Basin in the north of the provincial capital Lanzhou, will serve as an important industrial platform and growth engine to boost the economic development of China's northwest, said an official with the provincial city government on Wednesday.

According to the State Council's reply to the new area's establishment application issued on Aug. 20, LNA is expected to focus on strategic adjustment of economic structure and develop a circular economy and energy-saving industries with local characteristics, according to the official.

Covering an area of 806 square km, 100,000-population LNA has attracted 90 investment projects so far, with a total volume of 70.7 billion yuan (11.13 billion U.S. dollars), according to statistics released by its management committee.

China currently has four state-level new areas including Shanghai's Pudong New Area, Tianjin's Binhai New Area, Chongqing's Liangjiang New Area and Zhoushan Islands New Area in Zhejiang Province.


----------



## hkskyline

*LNA to become economic growth engine of northwest China*

BEIJING, Sept. 7 (Xinhua) -- Lanzhou New Area (LNA), China's fifth national level new area, will become a growth engine to boost the economic development of the country's northwest region, a senior official said Friday.

In August, LNA, located in Qinwangchuan Basin to the north of Lanzhou, capital city of Gansu Province, was approved by the State Council as the fifth national level special economic development zone, which is also the first state-level new development area in the northwest of China.

"The establishment of LNA marks the country's latest effort to accelerate development of the western regions," Qin Yucai, director of the National Reform and Development Commission, the country's top economic planning agency, said at a press conference.

"LNA will serve as a pilot zone for the nation's economic restructuring and strategic platform for opening up to the West and for taking up eastern and central China's equipment manufacturing industry," he said.

To attract more investors, central and provincial governments have invested heavily in LNA's infrastructure.

The province plans to start construction of a railway line and an expressway before the end of the year to link Lanzhou's old city with the new area, said Liu Weiping, governor of Gansu.

"Total infrastructure spending has reached 24.6 billion yuan (3.9 billion U.S. dollars) so far," Liu said, while vowing to adopt favorable financial and tax policies to attract more companies to LNA.

Covering an area of 806 square km and a population of 110,000, LNA has already attracted 90 investment projects, with a total volume of 70.7 billion yuan.

Some of the country's top 500 companies, including Geely Automobile and Sany Heavy Industry, have already established plants or have factories under construction in the new area.

Liu said LNA's gross domestic product is expected to reach 50 billion yuan by 2015 and 270 billion yuan by 2030, and its population is likely to exceed 500,000 by 2020.

Apart from LNA, China has four other state-level new areas including Shanghai's Pudong New Area, Tianjin's Binhai New Area, Chongqing's Liangjiang New Area and Zhoushan Islands New Area in Zhejiang Province.


----------



## ooi ch

..demolish & rebuilt herritage buildings?..STUPID..i think only china does this STUPID act...a herritage needs to be OLD & NOT NEW, with story behind it, and the soul in it (the families living in the same herriatge buidling for generations)


----------



## Minsk

*Jiaxing College Library & Media Center / LYCS Architecture*

*Architects:* LYCS Architecture
*Location: *Jiaxing, China
*Project Leader:* Ruan Hao, Devin Jernigan, ZhanYuan
*Project Team:* Vedrana Puhalo, Jin Shanliang, Max Peterschmidt, Li Yan, Chen Rong
*Size:* 42,000 sqm
*Project Period: *2012-2014

The competition winning proposal for the Jiaxing College Library & Media Center, designed by LYCS Architecture, seeks to break antiquated design conventions by intelligently negotiating contemporary architectural design into the traditional Chinese campus. Surrounded by rich woods and luscious water, the 42000m2 library plays with hierarchy – the hierarchy of multiple, increasingly private spaces; the hierarchy of the pace of spatial experience; and the hierarchy of introversion and extroversion.

A division between the campus and the courtyard, the library encourages public activities in the courtyard and on the roof garden while limiting excessive visual interruption to the three lobes. Instead of using the traditional circulation of straight staircases, a gently sloping ramp wraps the core creates a softer circulation experience that responds to the information-oriented architecture. Slicing the corners off of the triangular plan softens the form and allows for better utilization of daylighting.

The double layered facade lifts from the ground plane by a nurbed surface, creating a theatre-like experience of form : as one progresses toward the center court, the facade curves extrudes to a height of 35 meters, expanding into three roof gardens that converge toward the geometric center of the plan. A floating crystalline form is achieved by the juxtaposition of the glossy reflection of the aluminum/glass facade and the gentle curves of the lakeside.

The first two levels of the building contain museum, archive, and network center, with a library above. The views at the perimeter open to the landscape outside, while the ramping forms create varying vantage points within the building, weaving a multiplicity of experiences between the green spaces, reading spaces, and common areas.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk

*Summer International Shopping Mall / 10 Design*

*Architect:* 10 DESIGN
*Project Location: *Zhuhai, China
*Client: *Summer Industrial Group

Construction for the Summer International Shopping Mall in Zhuhai, China has begun. The project is a mixed-use, 360,000 sqm development is designed by 10 Design and led by partner Gordon Affleck. The client challenged the design to move beyond the “black box” retail model, resulting in the diverse arrangement of forms and spaces of the final design. 

The mall will include retail spaces that are commercial, hotel and residential, bringing the total accommodation to 510,000 sqm. The leasable areas are diverse and link back to the external civil and public spaces. The Summer Group chose to provide community space with the shopping mall, creating an environment that also has a natural landscape. Affleck predicts that these design decisions will make Summer International Shopping Mall “one of the major destinations in Southern China”.

Zhuhai is a growing city and the site of this project is unique in that it is a meeting point between the grid of the city and the natural topography of the surrounding hills. An “urban super wall” defines the sites edge as it meets the urban grid and is composed of stacked stone, steel and LED blocks that cantilever across the streets.

The LED blocks provide entry gateways and break out points that reveal the soft edge of the building, defined by planted terraces and a garden. The terraces reflect meandering paths that pedestrian may choose to take throughout the building. They undulate and create valleys that natural provide gathering points, plazas and shaded courtyards.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Ewan117

hahahaha, another shopping center in China's southern prov. They don't have a record of doing well financially.

They need more local brands rather than the typical 'branded' brands to be in the shops to attract people.


----------



## Minsk

*Turenscape completes landscape project as part of Quinli New Town*

Contemporary cities are not resilient when faced with inundations of surface water. Landscape architecture can play a key role in addressing this problem. This project demonstrates a stormwater park that acts as a green sponge, cleansing and storing urban stormwater and can be integrated with other ecosystem services including the protection of native habitats, aquifer recharge, recreational use and aesthetic experience, in all these ways fostering urban development.

A 2,733 hectare new urban district, Qunli New Town, was planned for the eastern outskirts of Haerbin in northern China. More than one third of a million people are expected to live there. Floods and waterlogging have occurred frequently in the past, while at the same time the ground water table continues to drop due to its overuse. In mid-2009, the landscape architect was commissioned to design a park right in the middle of this new town. The landscape architect proposed to transform the site into an urban stormwater park that will provide multiple ecosystems services.

The central part of the existing wetland is left along to allow the natural habitats to continue to evolve. A cut-and-fill strategy was employed to create an outer ring of mounds and ponds, a minimum earthwork strategy to transform the site, creating a necklace of ponds and mounds around the perimeter of the park that acts as a stormwater filtrating and cleansing buffer zone.

A network of paths links the ring of ponds and mounds allows visitors to have a 'walking-through-forest' experience. Platforms and seats are put near the ponds to enable people to have close contact with nature. A skywalk links the scattered mounds and pavilions allowing residents to have an above-the-wetland and in-the-canopy experience. 

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk

*Arup design aims to transorm fragmented site into waterfront landmark*

The site of this proposed development is in Yueyang City, Hunan Province, China. The site is not only important for its cultural and natural resources, including Yueyang Tower and Dongting Lake, but also contains rich religious and industrial heritage. A comprehensive design approach was adopted to unify a fragmented site into a landmark waterfront city with renewed energy and character.

During the initial site survey, a very complex situation was identified with a number of significant issues to be addressed. Currently there is a lack of connection between the historical and scenic areas within and around the site. In addition, the historical blocks and surviving cultural heritage have not been effectively protected, leading to a gradual fading of the urban character. Finally, the entire site is divided by the Beijing-Guangzhou Railway, which forms a major physical and psychological barrier between the site and its surroundings, all of which pose significant design challenges.

The main focus of the urban regeneration design is to unify the currently disconnected areas through the creation of three distinct urban centres. Each centre embodies and promotes a different aspect of the site: historical, modern and natural. This proposal not only greatly improves the local cultural conservation, but also creates an economic zone that serves the entire Dongting Lake area. The design also integrates the existing waterfront resources into a continuous scenic route.

The route, coupled with a new transportation system, greatly reduces the physical and psychological fragmentation caused by the railway and serves to create an interconnected waterfront. Through respect for the existing conditions, integration of the historical and modern, and connection to surrounding resources, a waterfront city of profound cultural heritage was created. Construction of Dongting New Town, based on the master plan began in July, 2012.

*Source:* www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## hkskyline

*China to learn from EU on building eco-cities: Chinese minister*

BRUSSELS, Sept. 20 (Xinhua) -- It is important for China to learn from Europe how to build eco-cities, Qiu Baoxing, Vice-Minister of Housing and Urban-Rural Development said here Thursday.

Addressing the EU-China Mayors' Forum, Qiu said "satellite cities" with a population of more than one million will be a direction of China's urbanization and a solution to overcrowded cities.

"There will be more and more people living in satellite cities in China in the future, that's what we can learn from European experiences," Qiu said.

Qiu said his ministry had set standards saying all new buildings should be at least 50 percent energy-efficient compared to older ones, thereby creating a large market for European energy saving technologies.

Qiu also said that over 30 million welfare housings would be constructed during the Twelveth Five Year Plan period, an area where both funds and green technologies are needed.

Mayors from China and EU nations attended the forum, along with researchers, NGO members, students. The main topic of the forum was urbanization in an energy-efficient, eco-friendly and sustainable way.

"In China, as in Europe, some of our problems are also concentrated in cities -- economic, social, environmental and others," said Andris Piebalgs, European Commissioner for Development.

"But at the same time, many solutions also come from cities," he added.


----------



## Julito-dubai

New Developments for Huangdao, south of Qingdao Bay



















The first is Shimao Genting Building 248 metres high 

The second is Hilton Huangdao, I would guess about 430m high plus helipad maybe 450m










They were just setting up the office there, so there is not much info on this yet....


----------



## Julito-dubai

Mentougou Observation Tower Proposal near Beijing

Link: http://www.gbbn.com/Projects/Commun...Mentougou_District_Observation_Tower/#slide_3


----------



## italiano_pellicano

looks amazing


----------



## wjfox

*Is this Chinese satellite city the future of suburban sprawl?*

According to the designer, compared to a typical development of a similar population, Great City is expected to use almost 50 percent less energy, 58 percent less water, and create 89 percent less landfill waste.

Of the 800 acre development, people will only work and live on 40 percent of the land area. The rest will be used for open space and agriculture.

Read more: http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/bul...llite-city-the-future-of-suburban-sprawl/3912


----------



## hkskyline

The biggest problem will be whether everyone living in there will also work there, and vice versa.


----------



## Julito-dubai

North Qingdao Train Station and surroundings:

www.qdhaichuang.com

Huge Development Area with at least one Supertall (about 70 floors so should be 300 +)

Unfortunately I had no camera with me. There is also a sales center with a huge model, but it is currently being set up.

I will come again in a few weeks to take some pictures.


----------



## hkskyline

*Cities seek sustainable growth*
Updated: 2012-11-01 15:02
(Xinhua) 

BEIJING - Zheng Chunxia, 37, still remembers the black "snowflakes" that flew out of the massive chimneys of the porcelain factory where her parents worked.

Zheng said she used to rub the "snowflakes" on her friend's face for fun, stopping only after their parents warned them that the black material was toxic.

In the 1980s, rapid industrialization turned Zheng's hometown of Jingdezhen, China's "porcelain capital," into a haze-shrouded city. Porcelain factories were built in the same areas as residential compounds, with large chimneys belching soot into the air.

The city consumed about 2 million tonnes of coal annually when porcelain production reached its peak in the 1980s, resulting in a discharge of 54 tonnes of hazardous particulate matter each month.

"A white shirt collar would turn gray within half a day," recalled Zhu Gangliu, deputy head of the city's environmental protection bureau.

Many of China's larger cities have experienced the same phenomenon. Although some have made efforts to move factories and other environmentally hazardous facilities into their outskirts, many cities are still contending with dangerous levels of air pollution.

Poor environments have not only sickened local residents, but also scared away potential investors. Reviving polluted cities has since become a significant problem in China's development.

The creation of a "culture of conservation" is expected to be on the agenda at the upcoming 18th National Congress of the Communist Party of China (CPC).

In a July 23 speech given to provincial-level officials, Hu Jintao, general secretary of the CPC Central Committee, described the promotion of conservation as a "strategic mission that will involve fundamental changes in our mode of production and way of life."

Jingdezhen is a model for the change that the CPC seeks.

In 1995, the Jingdezhen municipal government moved to limit the city's pollution by renovating kilns, dismantling chimneys and introducing centralized heating.

Porcelain factories have been moved out of the city's downtown area to suburban industrial parks with pollution control facilities, Zhu said.

Natural gas has replaced coal as the city's primary fuel source. Although a few chimneys remain downtown as a reminder of the city's porcelain heritage, the rest have been demolished.

Zheng, who now works as a quality inspector at a porcelain plant, no longer worries about wearing white clothing when she leaves her home.

"They use natural gas to fire the kilns, just like cooking at home. It is clean and non-toxic," said Zheng.

China's government has long been blamed for developing the country's economy at the expense of its environment, a situation not unlike that of countries that have fully developed their economies.

Developed countries also suffered from pollution while industrializing and subsequently spent large amounts of money to restore their environments, said Gong Yi, deputy secretary-general of the Environment and Development Research Center under the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences.

China is experiencing the same growing pains, Gong said.

Those pains may take some time to heal. As of June 2012, five of China's seven major rivers were polluted, while 33 out of 113 cities monitored by the Ministry of Environmental Protection did not meet national standards for air quality, according to statistics from the ministry.

Local residents in some areas have angrily spoken out, criticizing authorities for damaging the environment and endangering public health by approving new construction projects.

A massive protest was staged by the residents of the city of Shifang in southwest China's Sichuan province from July 1 to 3, with thousands of people demanding the local government halt the construction of a copper smelting plant that many feared would harm the city's water and air.

The local government announced on the morning of July 3 that construction on the plant would be stopped.

A similar protest occurred in the city of Qidong in East China's Jiangsu province on July 28, with thousands of angry residents taking to the streets to protest the construction of a water discharge plant that they believed posed an environmental risk.


----------



## big-dog

*Sanya Beauty Crown 美丽之冠 (T/O)*

A cluster of 7-star hotels and convention centers
Location: Sanya, Hainan Province
Cost: over 10 billion yuan
Area: 500k sqm
Designed by: Hong Kong KCA & DDA


































































Current status: Topped-out


















source


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

^^ () really.... !!


----------



## saiho

big-dog said:


> *Sanya Beauty Crown 美丽之冠 (T/O)*
> 
> A cluster of 7-star hotels and convention centers
> Location: Sanya, Hainan Province
> Cost: over 10 billion yuan
> Area: 500k sqm
> Designed by: Hong Kong KCA & DDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current status: Topped-out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


WAT... well its Sanya so I guess its acceptable


----------



## Atmosphere

Giant christmas trees? ...seriously?....


----------



## Caravaggio

WOW i'm shocked and not in a good way


----------



## italiano_pellicano

horrible towers


----------



## Hoogloper

So horrible that it becomes cool again.


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDY5OTY2OTY0.html?f=18300218

Jiangnan, Nanjing finally gets its CBD area. Looks like they took some projects originally done for Jumeirah Gardens City in Dubai. should be another Adrian Smith skyscraper for the city. Would guess about 350 to 400 m.


----------



## Julito-dubai

Finally a centralized Urban Planning Exhibition Hall for Qingdao!

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=563250&extra=page=1

The funny thing about this: I think I have never seen a computer model of an architectural model before


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=563170&extra=page=1

West Coast Qingdao Shipping Center



















more on gaoloumi


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=524446&extra=page=1










This building in downtown Qingdao will soon be demolished by controlled demolition and this:










is what is proposed for the location (although it is an old proposal)


----------



## Minsk

*Henn Architekten's Urban Planning Museum opens in Nantong with dynamic facade*

Near the mouth of the Yangtze River lies the burgeoning industrial city of Nantong. With the location falling prey to harsh sunlight, the architects of the newly-opened Nantong Urban Planning Museum had to take a creative approach to ensure that the varied building users were shaded or illuminated enough for their different needs.

Whilst the distinguishing façade panels may seem an aesthetically attractive feature, they are highly functional and enable a controlled regulation of sunlight in fine increments. The main volume of the Museum is a cantilever which hangs over a glass pedestal.

Within this great space are the central exhibition space, offices and conference rooms whilst the special exhibition display areas, café and bookstore are confined to the glass base.

HENN Architekten explain of their design: “Its distinctive façade is composed of two layers: the inner which thermally seals the building envelope, and the outer, a reticulated metal structure with a gradient of varied panels. The façade’s diamond-shaped diagrid is comprised of seven different panels that allow for varying degrees of opening from 9%-60%.”

The exhibition spaces in the 16m floating form benefit from a reduced amount of sunlight which penetrates through small openings while the office areas are bathed in light from the maximum-level panels. The building was officially opened with a joyous ceremony in October 2012.

www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.lingshanwan.cn/xmjs/index.asp

Link to the projects planned for Lingshan Bay Area, Jiaonan, Qingdao


----------



## big-dog

:lol:157m "Lord of the Ring" in Fushun, Liaoning province 



















--weibo.com


----------



## NaRc0t1c

Wow  Impresionant project


----------



## el palmesano

big-dog said:


> :lol:157m "Lord of the Ring" in Fushun, Liaoning province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --weibo.com


oh my god!


----------



## big-dog

Tony Hawk will love it :lol:


----------



## Minsk

*Aedas designs new mixed-use project in Sichuan*

The Community Mix project explores a highly integrated and overlapping mixed-use typology. It attempts to test the threshold of where individual programs collide, overlap and hopefully even morph into interaction spaces with rich ambiguity.

With a client brief of a self-sustaining, commercial development aligned toward a mutual interest of bridging both physical and cyber worlds together – the project explores and tests how the individual, viable programs of the brief are related, positioned and infused into each other. These unknown, undefined and hopefully inspirational events are maximised and exploited while still maintaining functionality of the individual components and optimising the overall developmental viability.

Located within a new technology core in the capital of Sichuan, PRC, the Community Mix project serves as a nodal development to the district. The project positions its seven individual uses deliberately to knit the project with its urban context as well as functionally explore internal relationships.

The project has a site area of 153,899 sq m and an above-ground floor area of 461,690 sq m consisting of offices, corporate headquarters, showroom, hotel, residential and retail uses. The major components of the office and headquarters are positioned on the northern edge of the site relating to a major vehicular corridor with good frontage. The residential components are positioned on the southern side of the site toward less contextual density and satisfying required southern light exposure. The design then explores how to knit these elements together while maximising opportunities for interaction.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## hkskyline

Photo taken on April 7, 2012 shows the Taizhou Yangtze River Bridge under construction in Taizhou, east China's Jiangsu Province. The bridge will open to traffic on Nov. 25. (Xinhua/Lu Zhinong) 



















Photo taken on Nov. 20, 2012 shows the Taizhou Yangtze River Bridge in Taizhou, east China's Jiangsu Province. The bridge will open to traffic on Nov. 25. (Xinhua/Lu Zhinong) 



















Photo taken on Nov. 4, 2012 shows the Taizhou Yangtze River Bridge in Taizhou, east China's Jiangsu Province. The bridge will open to traffic on Nov. 25. (Xinhua/Lu Zhinong) 










Photo taken on July 18, 2012 shows the Taizhou Yangtze River Bridge under construction in Taizhou, east China's Jiangsu Province. The bridge will be open to traffic on Nov. 25. (Xinhua/Lu Zhinong)


----------



## Minsk

*Goettsch Partners design new office block tower to dominate the skyline of Shunde*

A new 200m-tall building will soon join the skyline in Shunde, China. Goettsch Partners (GP) has designed the new Poly Business Tower which will be the tallest building in the region and a new centrepiece for the business district.

The tower has created a series of new office spaces which are within a close proximity to various cultural and government facilities in the city. The developers believe that its location makes the structure a critical venue and focal point.

"The Poly Shunde Business Tower further reinforces GP's global reach and commitment to China and other emerging markets in Asia," explains James Zheng, AIA, LEED AP, a partner in the firm who leads its China office. "Our goal is to design modern and environmentally responsible buildings that clearly reflect their function and context."

GP's concept was to create an efficient, modern tower that integrates features of the local culture into the architectural expression of the building. In particular they were inspired by the 'pinwheel' patterns commonly found in the regional screens and paving. As a result the tower's planning and façade articulation are designed to showcase this traditional vernacular.

Pinwheel-patterned perforated screens extend the full height of the tower in order to provide shading and conceal fresh-air ventilation systems which extend throughout all the offices. These screens create an energy-efficient skin which also provides floor-to-ceiling windows for all office users.

On top of the structure is a multi-storey winter garden which offers unobstructed panoramic views of the surroundings, and will be lit to highlight the tower in the evenings. At the base, the tower is seated at the head of a ceremonial garden. The four-sided lobby is designed to engage the landscape, blurring the distinction between interior and exterior space whilst also segregating vehicular and pedestrian circulation around the perimeter of the building.

*Status: *Planning

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## big-dog

7-star hotel near Tai Lake, Huzhou, Zhejiang Province

Construction: 5/2008 ~ 9/2012
Cost: 1.5 bln yuan




























chinanews.com


----------



## el palmesano

^^ amazing building!!!


and nice project the one form Sichuan


----------



## Julito-dubai

As working in hotels, I really see a problem how to service the rooms on the other side of the building. Do you first have to get up with the lift to go down again on the other side?

I hope for the staff that there is an underground tunnel connecting the two parts of the doughnut....


----------



## deepblue01

I see where you are coming from, I think they will treat this as two separate towers, having two different work forces. Thinking that its one building just because it is connected can cause headaches if you want to get from one side to the other. Plus, we haven't seen the entrance to this building as well. 

Is this tower part of some CBD or something like that, it looks iconic enough to be honest


----------



## Julito-dubai

deepblue01 said:


> I see where you are coming from, I think they will treat this as two separate towers, having two different work forces. Thinking that its one building just because it is connected can cause headaches if you want to get from one side to the other. Plus, we haven't seen the entrance to this building as well.
> 
> Is this tower part of some CBD or something like that, it looks iconic enough to be honest


Impossible to use two work forces. Most likely they have something under ground. I should ask. I also my current company Starwood....


----------



## big-dog

City Planning Museum (Lotus Hall), Chanzhou 常州, Jiangsu Province





































--问道苏锡常, gaoloumi.com


----------



## el palmesano

^^

haha

nice building


----------



## hkskyline

Sat, Dec 08, 2012 
*China to flatten 700 mountains for new metropolis*
LANZHOU NEW AREA : Defying environmental critics, the project contractor said that its ‘protective style of development’ would revitalize the resource-poor region
The Guardian 

A long, long time ago, an old Chinese peasant named Yu Gong decided to move two inconveniently located mountains away from the entrance to his home. Legend has it he struggled terribly, but ultimately succeeded. Hence, the Chinese idiom “Yu Gong moves the mountains.” When there’s a will, there’s a way.

Now Chinese developers are putting old Yu to shame.

In what is being billed as the largest “mountain-moving project” in Chinese history, one of China’s biggest construction firms will spend ￡2.2 billion (US$3.5 billion) to flatten 700 mountains around Lanzhou, allowing development authorities to build a new metropolis on the northwestern city’s far-flung outskirts.

The Lanzhou New Area, 130,000 hectares of land 80km from the city, which is the provincial capital of arid Gansu Province, could increase the area’s GDP to ￡27 billion by 2030, the state-run China Daily reported. It has already attracted almost ￡7 billion of corporate investment.

The project will be China’s fifth “state-level development zone” and the first in the country’s rapidly developing interior, according to state media reports. Others include Shanghai’s Pudong and Tianjin’s Binhai, home to a half-built, 120-building replica of Manhattan. China’s State Council, its highest administrative authority, approved the Lanzhou project in August.

The first stage of the mountain-flattening initiative, which was first reported on Tuesday by the China Economic Weekly magazine, began in late October and will eventually enable a new urban district of almost 26km2 to be built.

One of the country’s largest private companies — the Nanjing-based China Pacific Construction Group, headed by Yan Jiehe — is behind the initiative.

Chinese newspapers portray the 52-year-old as a sort of home-grown Donald Trump — ultra-ambitious and preternaturally gifted at navigating the nation’s vast network of guanxi, or personal connections.

Yan was born in the 1960s as the youngest of nine children. After a decade of working as a high-school teacher and cement plant employee, he founded his construction firm in 1995 and amassed a fortune by buying and revamping struggling state-owned enterprises. In 2006, the respected Hu Run report named Yan — then worth about ￡775 million — as China’s second-richest man.

His latest plan has evoked a healthy dose of skepticism. Lanzhou, home to 3.6 million people alongside the silty Yellow River, already has major environmental concerns. Last year, the WHO named it the city with the worst air pollution in China. The city’s main industries include textiles, fertilizer production and metallurgy.

Liu Fuyuan, a former high-level official at the country’s National Development and Reform Commission, told China Economic Weekly that the project was unsuitable because Lanzhou is frequently listed as among China’s most chronically water-scarce municipalities.

“The most important thing is to gather people in places where there is water,” he said.

Others also pointed to the financial risk of building a new city in the middle of the desert.

“All this investment needs to be paid back with residential land revenue, and I don’t see much on returns in these kinds of cities,” said Tao Ran, an economics professor at Renmin University in Beijing. “If you have a booming real-estate market it might work, but it seems to me that real estate in China is very, very risky.”

In an e-mail interview, a China Pacific Construction Group spokeswoman dismissed criticisms of the project as unjustified.

“Lanzhou’s environment is already really poor. It’s all desolate mountains which are extremely short of water,” Angie Wong said. “Our protective style of development will divert water to the area, achieve reforestation and make things better than before.”

Yan’s plans could be considered “a protective style of development, and a developmental style of protection,” she said, adding: “I think whether it’s England or America, or any other country, no one will cease development because of resource scarcity caused by geography.”


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ massive project. Here is a video, too bad the video quality is almost worthless!


----------



## :jax:

Þróndeimr said:


> ^^ massive project. Here is a video, too bad the video quality is almost worthless!






Here is a longer version, but still 'look at how cool it's going to get' promo, no coverage of actual construction or other issues.


----------



## Gwellbeing

Shenbei New District 沈北新区
http://helicopterkits.blogspot.com/2012/12/indonesia-bangladesh-and-china-heliports.html


----------



## Minsk

*8th China Flower Expo Information Center / Lab Architecture Studio*

Designed for the 8th China Flower expo, which will be held in 2014, the design for the information center by Lab Architecture Studio aims to create a very subtle expression. By blending it into nature, the project is able to unite itself with the land and environment. Both the lively architectural form and the flexible spatial structures activate the whole expo park. 

The massing is primitive and only reflects the internal function without any intuition. As the first building appears in front of the visitors in the flower expo park, this information centre is designed to be a simple but modern hut, strengthening the landscape and activation of the building as well as enhancing the wisdom of architectures within Yangtze river region.

The form of the centre has well integrated with the public plaza and created a good circulation system. The vegetation landscape and public furniture on the plaza are leading the visitors to the quiet rest area along the lake from the busy information centre.

*Architects: *Lab Architecture Studio
*Location:* Wujin, Changzhou, China
*Design Team: *Donald L bates , Andy Wang, Chris Y.H. Chan, Shayne Lacy, Irene Yang, Hiker Gong, Ada Ou
*Date:* 2010 design – 2013 complete
*GFA:* 4,000m2

www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk

*Significant commercial project for BDP plays major role in expansion of south Taiyuan*

BDP has been commissioned by the Shanxi Broadcast & TV Channel to design its new Broadcast & TV Centre. This highly significant, provincial level, public sector project is located in Taiyuan, the capital city of Shanxi Province in north China. The development will form one of the focal points of the emerging Jinyang Lake Commercial District, and will play a critical part in the urban expansion of south Taiyuan.

A careful balance of the site’s massing, topography, water features, scale and viewpoints were very important considerations in the masterplan design. The 200,000 sq m first phase will comprise six buildings providing offices, assorted film studios, an Internet New Media Centre, Cultural Exchange Centre and other associated facilities.

The principal building is a landmark 198m office tower which will house the press centre, ten studios, post production and broadcast facilities for both radio and TV channels, as well as general office space and meeting rooms. The main studio on the development will be open to the public and will also contain multipurpose events spaces. This building will be supported by adjacent studios and, together with the Cultural Exchange Centre, is positioned to the west of the site, forming the commercial edge of the development.

BDP is providing architecture, landscaping and lighting professions and will be working with the China Radio Film & TV Design & Research Institute to develop the design. This project is a high priority for the client, and for the province, and work has already started on site with completion targeted for 2014.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk

*Frankfurt/Main and Beijing offices of KSP Jurgen Engel Architekten International take first place in mixed-use Foshan scheme*

An international competition for the 170,000 sq m Sino-German High-Tech Industrial Service Platform has been won by KSP Jurgen Engel Architekten’s Frankfurt/Main and Beijing teams. The conjoined 43-storey towers will be the first in a number of new buildings for a planned business district in the south of Foshan, Guangdong and speaks to the growing focus on eco-design in China as Jurgen Engel, owner of KSP Jurgen Engel Architekten, explains: “The trend to sustainable office high-rises is continuing. Not only the current competition in Foshan but also our winning competition entry for the design of the Air China high-rise in Chengdu are evidence of this.”

This latest scheme for the international practice involves a 170m-high flexible office complex with a narrow divide between a pair of high-rise structures. The Sino-German High-Tech Industrial Service Platform has the capacity for 4,850 workspaces over 43 levels, each of which can be split into four or six sections. Each one of these smaller portions will have direct access from the elevator lobby and, if necessary, the floors can be linked to those above and below by internal staircases.

KSP Jurgen Engel Architekten’s winning concept takes the evolution of office space into account as the move towards mobile working environments becomes more widely accepted. Flexible desk space is available throughout the building alongside informal workspaces, communal areas and video conferencing facilities for those who are working remotely. This ‘hybrid workspace’ is a growing market and enables colleagues working in differing time zones or office units to communicate more easily.

As mentioned above, another key feature of this design is the integration of sustainable design. The space between the pair of towers (connected to the third floor and at various levels by sky bridges) channels air which flows past artificially moistened, horizontal fins and aids sustainability through condensation cooling. The shape of the dual tower and the direction in which it is facing reduce the build-up of heat through direct sunlight by means of the two main facades facing north and south, and the narrow sides east and west. The scaled glass skin helps minimize undesired sunlight from the east and west. The rays of sun that hit the slightly curved facades are shielded and reflected by the closed facade panels.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Julito-dubai

:jax: said:


> Here is a longer version, but still 'look at how cool it's going to get' promo, no coverage of actual construction or other issues.


Can't see the posted version as I am in China.

Hope this one is not the same, but quality is better....:cheers:

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjg4NjEzMjIw.html


----------



## little universe

*Hefei Wanda Mall, Hefei / 合肥, Capital of Anhui Province, Central China*


from archdaily.com














> hitects: HYHW Architects
> Location: Hefei, Anhui, China
> Design Team: HYHW, KKL Partnership Architects, Anhui Provincial Architecture Design and Research Institute Co. Ltd, China Academy of Building Research
> Area: 25,000 sqm
> Year: 2012
> Photographs: Courtesy of HYHW Architects
> 
> 
> Hefei Swan Lake Wanda Plaza is located in Hefei civil service district. It is a city complex containing a mall, supermarket, external shopping street, 4 office towers and a hotel.
> 
> To make a unified facade, within the project budget and schedule, we use triangle patterns to cover the huge volume of the mall, creating variety by using different colors and scales of triangle aluminum. In places, double layered printed glass is used to create a dynamic pattern as your perspective changes. A triangular sculptural form at the side of the building highlights the entrance to the inner shopping street. Warm colored terracotta panels create a more approachable and comfortable space to be in. Pedestrian bridges connect upper levels of the street at different angles to create a network of paths to improve foot flow and encourage movement at different levels.
> 
> The skin of the four office buildings above the shopping podium is glazed, using a glass and aluminum curtain wall system to emphasize the outline of the structure. The top of the towers is exaggerated to make them appear higher than they actually are.
> 
> The façade of the three-star hotel employs more solid walls and horizontal sun shading to make a distinction from the office building.
> 
> The lighting design highlights the triangular elements of the building to create a lively, habitable space in the evening for late night shopping.


----------



## little universe

*A Porcelain Culture Park in Jingdezhen, Jingdezhen / 景德镇, Jiangxi Province, Central China*













From archdaily.com





> Architects: Tongheshanzhi Landscape Design Co
> Location: Jingdezhen, Jiangxi, China
> Design Team: Bo Jiang, Chao Wang, Jie Sun, Xin Xu, Yan Wei, Yuan Zhang, Bo Li, Chenfei Wang, Dongke Li
> Year: 2012
> Photographs: Courtesy of Tongheshanzhi Landscape Design Co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were commissioned to plan and design the development of Porcelain Culture Park in Jingdezhen, the origin of porcelain. Although the park built for several years, it still have a long trip to being a National five star level scenic. The prime problem of all is how to highlight Porcelain Culture, in the meantime, complement the function of park and develop the form.
> 
> The first impression we had of the site was the outstanding handicraft art and the traditional building of kiln. However, it has been outmoded for modern tourism, lacking of interaction. We do love tradition, yet, it would be better in contemporary mode. The plan principle is transforming the old park by local material and modern technique.
> 
> How to arrange the turbid circulation of the former entrance by minimum construct is another challenge. We design a series of “frame” display windows to separating vehicle and pedestrian which claimed by the client, also improved the view of entrance place. Fragment of porcelain massy used as part of structure, telling the tourism some story lasted for hundreds years.
> 
> The fence facing to the main street of Jingdezhen designed as the elevation of traditional kiln building, and the height depends on the terrain. The other function of the wall is revetment.
> 
> l the materials directly take from local, such as porcelain, brick of kiln. Planting design according to season so that different parts of the park bloom at different times using Local plants, camellias, osmanthus and maple.
> 
> Also the new tag system express Porcelain Culture by traditional signature, bamboo slip and porcelain.


----------



## little universe

*Xiangxiangxiang Container Hotel, Changzhi City / 长治市, Shanxi Province, Northern China*













from archdaily.com




> Architects: Tongheshanzhi Landscape Design Co
> Location: Changzhi City, Shanxi, China
> Design Team: Jiang Bo, MO keli, SUN Jie
> Constructor: Dalian, CIMC
> Area: 5,000 sqm
> Year: 2012
> Photographs: Courtesy of Tongheshanzhi Landscape Design Co
> 
> 
> Xiangxiangxiang boutique container hotel is the very first boutique hotel which reformed from container in China. The location of the hotel is on the southwest of the Tianxia Duchenghuang tourism area, totally cover area is about 5000sqm. The hotel is belonging to the important block of servicing reception in Tianxia Duchenghuang tourism area, it was also one of the two incense themed praying projects for the 3rd “China Praying festival”.(The other project is the 11m high Chinese incense landscape which location is just before Chenghuang Palace.)
> 
> Xiangxiangxiang boutique contaienr hotel has three unique features:
> 
> 1 Incense: it represents the themed image and the distinguishing service of the hotel. For one thing, lodger can feel the praying atmosphere from every details of the hotel (just like the arrangement of the rooms, the ornament of interior, etc.), for another, the hotel also provides to lodgers customer made “incense experience” service (according to preference or requirements of the lodgers; incense themed food; traditional incense rites, etc.). 2 Container: the whole hotel is transformed from containers, with eco-water paint, which reflects the design idea of “less burden on the nature”, also supplies lodgers a special feeling of space and version. 3 Town: means countryside, the plan of the hotel followed the traditional form of folk house in Shanxi, and designed a series spaces of incense exercise, like “Xunxiangjing” “Pinxiangtang”, where acting as sprite and culture center of the old Chinese villages, such as ancestral temple、stage, etc. Such designs made the tradition culture of incense and modern container structure more local, more rational.
> 
> All the functional spaces are made of 35 containers, in which 17 20-chi containers and 18 40-chi containers. The containers are used for courtyard room、courtyard suit room、independence suit、lobby、Shixiangzhai restaurant、compartment、Pinxiangtang and Xunxiangjing landscape, etc. Every room prepares customer made incense stove、incense tools and incense for musing in the atmosphere of incense. The names of rooms are nominated for the character of incense. Also the house number plates are made of manual carving ebony. The remarkable outlook of container、the comfortable design of new Chinese style interior and furniture、the blessing and incense themed ornament features、the opposite scenery between courtyard and Tianxia Duchenghuang, all of these help increasing the special experience of the hotel.
> 
> Xiangxiangxiang boutique container hotel is a vanguard in the area of “container life module” new originality estate which will be attempted by the China National Development and Reform Commission and the CIMC. The model of “manufacture in factory+ install in site” which is considered as the most low-carbon building in China, however, more prominent eco-protection is that the containers are made in the only production lines in the world painting. It can provide better anticorrosion defend, also ensure lower carbon using, almost none harmful gas releasing. According to the creative angle, the hotel mixes tourism industry, culture originality estate and local features, which make it a unique style, and a deep prompt the development of this new estate.


----------



## Julito-dubai

Project in Jiangning. No 300 + here, but maybe some 200+

http://www.njghj.gov.cn/ngweb/Page/...InfoGuid=7d70251c-a3b7-41e5-813e-112c5cc5f2f1


----------



## Julito-dubai

Singapore Eco Island Project. Not sure, maybe I posted this before...


----------



## little universe

*Beijiao Sports Center / 北滘市民康体中心 Proposal, Foshan / 佛山, Guangdong Province, Southern China.*

By Beijing-based Architects Decode Urbanism Office / Duo建筑




> Architects: Decode Urbanism Office
> Location: Beijiao, Foshan, Guangdong, China
> Designer: Jian Junkai
> Project Architects: Jian Junkai, Jiang Long
> Project Team: Lu Meijun, Geng Zhen, Wang Deyuan, Liu Shanshan
> Ldi : China National Sports Group
> Area: 47000.0 sqm
> Photographs: Courtesy of Decode Urbanism Office
> 
> The main purpose of Beijiao Sports Center is to serve the surrounding neighbourhoods, thus it was extremely important to design it as a multi-functional and friendly place. The typical image of traditional sports architecture is abandoned, in place for an activity space full of energy during or after sports events, both day and night. The intent of the architecture is to create a community space for activity, one that enlivens its immediate vicinities.
> 
> The general layout generates spaces in differing scales for a variety of activities, the dispensed spaces creates a permeable interface between the site and surround urban context. These spaces are of different heights and are able to host various kinds of outdoor activities.
> 
> This design introduces the concept of ecological architecture and unifies all the seperate spaces into one through a central “valley”. The “valley” at the center of the architecture lies a streamlined park, and the resulting omnidirectional activity creates vigorous spaces. A moderately sized sports field is located in one side of the “valley”, which is also utilized as an outdoor performance venue. The platform of the ‘valley’ extends outwards, becoming a roof and forming the auditorium. The ground floor of the park provides a pleasant environment for the hot days in summer. The porous geometry of the valley creates flexible spaces for different events, such as shopping, exercise, dating, performing and lecture.

































































​


----------



## hkskyline

*Construction worker killed by blast at Nanjing University*
South China Morning Post
Wednesday, 01 May, 2013 [Updated: 05:01]









_Fire fighters arrive at the site where a lab explosion occurred in Nanjing University of Science and Technology, in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, April 30, 2013. Two people were injured and three others buried on Tuesday after the lab explosion here. The explosion took place at around 9 a.m. (0100 GMT), toppling down the lab and shattering windows of houses nearby. (Xinhua/Li Mangmang)









Fire engines park outside Nanjing University of Science and Technology, in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, April 30, 2013. Two people were injured and three others buried on Tuesday after the lab explosion here. The explosion took place at around 9 a.m. (0100 GMT), toppling down the lab and shattering windows of houses nearby. (Xinhua/Li Mangmang)_

A powerful blast in an abandoned university laboratory in Nanjing left one person dead and three injured yesterday.

The explosion destroyed the lab at the Nanjing University of Science and Technology and shattered windows in nearby homes.

The university said the explosion happened while the lab was being demolished.

One construction worker was certified dead after being taken to hospital. Another was seriously injured and two other workers suffered minor injuries.

A resident said on her microblog: "I thought it was a thunderstorm. Then I thought it was caused by housing demolition. I didn't think it was an explosion."
I thought it was a thunderstorm. Then I thought it was caused by housing demolition. I didn't think it was an explosion
Nanjing resident

University students said they suspected there was a storeroom for explosives inside the building.

They said the construction workers may have mishandled electrical wires when demolishing it, triggering the explosion.

"People are saying that the electric wires got attached to the explosives," one student said on his microblog.

"The building is very close to student hostel, and the number of casualties would be unimaginable should the explosion be more powerful."

A report by the website of the Guangming Daily, the mouthpiece of the Communist Party United Front Work Department's propaganda office, said the building belonged to a demolition company affiliated with the university.

China News Service reported that the university was rushing to complete construction projects for its 60th anniversary in September and safety concerns had been ignored.

A spokesman for the university denied explosives were stored in the building and blamed the blast on errors by the construction workers. "We do not store explosives inside the campus," he said, adding that an investigation had started.

The incident added to concerns about campus safety.

Last year, more than 200 students and teachers were evacuated from Nanjing University because of formaldehyde leak.

Xinhua, commenting about a recent spate of safety scares at universities, said: "The potential risk is beyond our imagination if there is no proper management of these substances."


----------



## little universe

*HAD Office in Harbin, Heilongjiang Province, NE China*











By the architects themselves : Had Architects / 天宸建筑设计


from archdaily.com




> Architects: Had Architects
> Location: Harbin, Heilongjiang, China
> Design Team: Tang Jiajun, Wang Conglong
> Area: 515 sqm
> Year: 2013
> Photographs: Tang Jiajun
> 
> 
> As the office space as an architectural design company, the interior design of HAD office space shows continuous concepts of architecture design, that is, integrating the space by the logic of “construction”, and then showing characteristics of the environment on the basis of space shaping. Designers try to reveal the most original frame of interior space, with the link of “logic”, to create a pure environment.
> 
> AD building is an addition of an overall building, but also has a relatively independence. The main fan-shaped space with a ceiling of 6 meters high, gives us an opportunity to reconstruction, finally a flexible steel mezzanine space was achieved. Steel columns and steel beams were integrally connected, independent of their original structures. Steel beams were supported by profiled steel sheets, then poured by concrete surface, forming a mezzanine floor. On the basis of the structural system, we make a new part inside the building through walls and ceiling, which highlights the characteristics of “construction”.
> 
> The fan-shaped space has a subtle relationship with the original rectangular main part, so visual guidance and spatial continuity should be emphasized. Starting from the hallway, designers tried to break the limit of the horizontal and vertical interface, and combined all types of shape in space composition. Throughout a fold line, various functional spaces were connected, and a visual index was also guided. From the background wall of the hallway, the shaping method goes through the ceiling, the reception desk, the bar, and even extending to the main space. Green and orange shuttled from ceiling to wall back and forth, so as to reinforce the sense of interior space.
> 
> The materials in this space show their original features. We use many materials to strengthen the character, such as white paint, Fluorocarbon, concrete, concrete floor paint, steel components, metal plates and others. The overall atmosphere reflects freshness of the office building, also shows artistic feelings with the use of rough materials and structures.


----------



## little universe

*CIPEA No.4 House in Nanjing, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China*












By local architects:AZL architects (Chief architect : Zhang Lei / 张雷)


from archdaily.com



> Architects: AZL architects
> Location: Nanjing, Jiangsu Province, China
> Architect In Charge: Zhang Lei
> Design Team: Zhang Lei, Jeffrey Cheng, Wang Wang, Wang Yi
> Collaborator: Architectural Design & Planning Institute, NJU
> Area: 500 sqm
> Photographs: Yao Li
> 
> 
> Situated in Laoshan Forest to the west of central Nanjing city, China International Practical Exhibition of Architecture (CIPEA) began in 2003 to bring twenty-four renowned international & domestic architects together onto one site. CIPEA consist of four public buildings and twenty small houses, in accordance with the brief, the houses should have at least five bedrooms, public spaces, and hospitality accommodations on 500 square meters.
> 
> The Number Four “Blockhouse” sits on a particularly valley site, nestling the house into the landscape. In the spirit of a pagoda, four cubic floors are stacked vertically, allowing for minimal site excavation and land use. The ground floor features living and dining spaces quietly enveloped in the surrounding forest and overlooking a stream, and a communal roof terrace rises to just above the trees. The roof merges into the landscape as another living space, complete with pool and wooden deck within the panorama of the forest. The geometric shape is sculpted from concrete and finished in a white protection surface.
> 
> The concept of Blockhouse is almost the living attitude of many Chinese: a minimal opening to the surrounding landscape is the only perforation of the richness inside the house. The horizontal break of each floor—in combination with larger unique curved apertures on each floor—frame vistas in the spirit of Chinese landscape scrolls. Prescribed views have a long tradition in Chinese art history and traditional Chinese gardens, designed to make the viewer reconsider and contemplate the landscape.

















































































































​


----------



## little universe

*China Wood Sculpture Museum in Harbin / 哈尔滨, Capital of Heilongjiang Province, NE China*











By Beijing-based Architects: *MAD Architects*

from archdaily.com



> Architects: MAD Architects
> Location: Harbin, China
> Director In Charge: Ma Yansong, Dang Qun
> Design Team: Yu Kui, Daniel Gillen, Bas van Wylick, Diego Perez, Jordan Kanter, Huang Wei, Julian Sattler, Liu Weiwei, Tang Liu, Mao Peihong, Maria Alejandra Obregon, Nickolas Urano, Gus Chan, Shin Park, Alejandro Gonzalez Area: 12,959 sqm
> Year: 2013
> Photographs: Xiazhi, Iwan Baan
> Associate Engineers: The Architectural Design and Research Institute of Harbin Institute of Technology Curtain Wall
> Consultant: Inhabit Group
> Panel Optimization: Gehry Technologies Steel
> Structure Contractor: Zhejiang Jing Gong Steel Structure Co. Ltd
> 
> 
> 
> Appearing so evident amidst a thriving metropolitan district of Harbin, China, spanning 200 meters in length, the China Wood Sculpture Museum sits as a locational anomaly, seemingly out of place, surrounded by a densely populated Chinese-style neighborhood and residential complexes. The museum embodies some of the foremost conceptual and formal ideals that define the work of MAD, bringing out an expression and abstraction of nature to an otherwise quotidian surrounding. The boundaries between solid and liquid are blurred throughout this 13,000 sqm building, referencing the local natural scenery and landscape.
> 
> The building’s exterior is covered by polished steel plates, mirroring the surroundings and the changing light. The solid walls ensure minimal heat loss while the breaking and twisting motion of the emerging skylights splits the surface and allows in light from the low-hanging sun of northern China; this provides sufficient natural diffused illumination to the three halls on the interior.
> 
> The museum mainly houses local wood sculptures as well as paintings depicting the ice and snow of the regional scenery. In the context of the large-scale modern urban setting, the museum itself serves as a new interpretation of nature. The surreal interaction between the museum and the city breaks through the tedium of the urban shell, revitalizing the surroundings with a new cultural feature.































































































​


----------



## little universe

*A New Theatre at the ancient town of Wuzhen / 乌镇, Jiaxing, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China.*

By Shanghai-based Architects: *Artech Architects / 大元建筑*


from archdaily.com



> Architects: Artech Architects
> Location: Zhejiang, China
> Design Architect: Kris Yao
> Design Team Taipei: Kuo-Chien Shen, Winnie Wang, Wen-Li Liu, Jake Sun, Andy Chang, Kevin Lin
> Design Team Shanghai: Wen-Hong Chu, Fei-Chun Ying, Nai-Wen Cheng, Chu-Yi Hsu, Qi-Shen Wu, Jane jiang, Lei Feng
> Contractor: Jujiang Construction Group
> Area: 21750.0 sqm
> Photographs: David Chen, Fei-Chung Ying
> 
> 
> 
> In this romantic and surreal water village in China, the owner of the development decided that Wuzhen would be an important name in the global atlas of theater where an international theater festival would be located. In order to complete his vision, Kris Yao and his team was asked to design the Wuzhen Grand Theater.
> 
> The greatest challenge was to design a large building containing two theaters with 1200 and 600 seats back to back, with modern theater functions in this small, traditional water village in southern China. Using the culturally auspicious “twin lotus” as its metaphor, which functions perfectly with two theatres sharing one stage area, the design is composed of two oval shapes interlocking one another, one of them transparent and the opaque in form.
> 
> ue to its dual purposes of the theater festival and tourism, the functions of the theaters are multifold. Possibilities include formal stage performances, avant-garde creations, fashion shows, conventions and wedding ceremonies.
> 
> Visitors arrive at the theaters by wooden boats or on foot from an island across the bridge. The smaller theater to the right is located within the “solid’ volume, where pedal-like segments of thick reclining walls, clad in ancient super-sized brick, wrap around the foyer. The grand theater to the left, enclosed in the zigzag fan-shaped glass front with a Chinese window motif, glows in the evenings and reflects on the water, adding charm to the already misty and surreal atmosphere of this otherworldly water village.
> 
> A classic courtyard theater retrofitted to adapt for modern performances, by adding a light weight timber structure into the existing courtyard and renovate the parterre section. The stage is restructured to be a two-way stage: the audience can either enjoy the performance from the auditorium or from the boat on the opposite side.
> 
> An existing water amphitheater redesigned, where the audience arrives to by boat to this magnificent romantic setting. Sail-like tent structure provides sun-shading for the seating area; and the stage can be flexibly arranged to fit various configurations.













































































































































​


----------



## hkskyline

*1st Wuzhen Theater Festival 2013 begins	* 

WUZHEN, China, May 10, 2013 /PRNewswire/ -- The 1st Wuzhen Theater Festival 2013, after three years of preparation, today officially began in Xizha, Wuzhen, a small 1,300-year old historically rich town along the southern bank of the Yangtze River. Many international artists experienced in theatre festivals have been invited to join the event. The festival drew 500 million yuan (approx. $US80 million) in overall investment.

The 11-day theatrical event will present visitors to Wuzhen with six internationally renowned dramas, 12 stage plays and more than 500 street carnival performances.

Eventful Opening Ceremony

The opening ceremony will be held in Wuzhen Grand Theatre's Hongsheng Plaza . CCTV news commentator Zhang Quanling will host the ceremony, and Tongxiang mayor Sheng Yongjun will deliver the keynote speech. Robert Brustein , an American theatrical critic and honorary chairman of the festival, was full of praise for the event when he said that it is a perfect blending of culture and art with tourism. He further added that he hopes that the festival will develop into a distinguished event known not only in China but also internationally.

The founders of the festival, Chen Xianghong, Stan Lai and Huang Lei , accompanied the honorary chairman in beating the opening drum.

A Dream like A Dream and the dreamy grand theater 

A Dream like A Dream by Stan Lai , a renowned Taiwanese drama director, will be the first play to be performed in the theater.

The theater, the construction of which took three years and cost 400 million yuan (approx US$65 million), is located on Yuanbao lake at the entrance of Wuzhen's Xishan scenic spot. The design of the over 54,000-square meter theater is based on the concept of twin lotus flowers on one stalk, perfectly combining two ellipses – one is virtual and the other is actual.

A reflection of the ancient town

This year's Wuzhen Theater Festival, with the theme of "reflect," aims to express a harmonious combination of Chinese and foreign arts, modern and traditional elements, life and stage, as well as performers and audience.

Chen Xianghong, one of the organizers of the festival and chairman of Culture Wuzhen Co. Ltd., said, "In my view, the symbol of this festival's theme 'reflect' is the continuous up and down undulating of a ripple on the surface of a body of water."

For more information, please contact:

Jessica He
+86-13586429285 
+86-573-88731773 
[email protected]


----------



## hkskyline

*New railway station to begin operating*
Updated: 2013-05-28 
China Daily










Construction work on the new West Railway Station in the city of Fuzhou, Fujian province, has just finished and an inspection is underway.

The new station, located at the intersection of Wulongjiang Street and Guangxian Road, near Minhou New University Town, covers an area of 85,333 square meters, three times larger than the old one.

It will mainly serve lines between western Fujian and cities and counties surrounding Fuzhou.

The six-story main building includes a basement with parking lots the first and second floors contain a ticket hall and waiting hall, and all the other floors contain staff offices and apartments.

The waiting area has a capacity for a maximum of 2,500 passengers, and a shopping area near the waiting hall will include restaurants and shops and is expected to open soon. The station is expected to serve 25,000 people a day, and up to 40,000 during peak seasons.

Bus routes 167, 168 and 171 all stop at the station.


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.njghj.gov.cn/NGWeb/Page/...InfoGuid=57d36009-0055-4650-a633-76cb4649bfd8

New Nanjing Projects


----------



## foxmulder

There are some jaw-dropping buildings here. Tnx for sharing, and more please


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://news.5sw.com.cn/html/s5/a2/6275_2.html

Anyone heard of this tower in Hangzhou? Apparently this is the design they have chosen. (read it somewhere). It is within the Olympic Center on the other side of Qiantang River

More on this one....

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=643409&extra=page=2&page=1


----------



## z0rg

^^ We have a thread for it  But still dead, all Hangzhou supertalls are in the same situation 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1281503


----------



## hkskyline

*Life made easier in Lhasa's old city zone* 

LHASA, June 22 (Xinhua) -- The 66-year-old Gunsang is eager to move into his new home in an ancient city block in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region.

"I hope I can have access to tap water at my house soon so that I don't have to carry water from elsewhere to my home on the fourth floor," said Gunsang.

Ever since the government announced a 1.5 billion yuan (244.1 million U.S dollars) renovation project in Lhasa's old urban areas, residents there have been looking forward to a better and easier life.

The project includes upgrades for water and drainage facilities, pipelines, electrical lines and street lamps, as well as the building of heating facilities, the preservation of buildings with Tibetan architecture styles and improvements in sanitation services.

The old urban areas of Lhasa have a population of 80,000 and include the famed Barkhor Street and Jokhang Temple, a major monastery and World Cultural Heritage site.

"The renovation plan is aimed at eliminating safety hazards, protecting religious sites and making life more convenient for local residents," said Tseten, deputy head of the project's management headquarters.

He said the old city zone is a maze of narrow alleys with irregular electrical wiring that can pose a safety risk.

"When the renovation project is completed, residents of the old city zone will enjoy improved infrastructure, an exquisite environment and more spacious roads," said Tseten.

Barkhor Street was originally a dirt road and was later paved with a stone surface, said Dorje, deputy head of the Barkhor Street neighborhood committee.

The street has had several renovations since the 1980s. In 2002, a 170-million-yuan project saw the road paved with granite, as well as covered the construction of new water and electricity facilities.

To make way way for the most recent renovation project, local authorities have provided the street's vendors with a new area to hawk their wares on nearby Yutuo Road.

Ninety-one percent of the vendors said they support the renovation and are willing to relocate, said Chimed Tsering, deputy head of the Chengguan District government.

"Although my business will be slightly affectedby the renovation plan, I'm confident it will get much better as soon as I move back," said vendor Tsering Yutso.

Renovation work has already been completed for 15 buildings, including the Jokhang and Ramoche temples.

"The government and cultural relic authorities have joined hands to create a plan for the renovation and protection of these ancient buildings," said Li Liangqi, deputy head of the municipal cultural relic bureau.

Mostly built out of stone and wood, the buildings have become dilapidated over the years, with cracks on their walls and murals fading.

"We have taken the buildings' historical background, architectural tradition and cultural connotations into full consideration during the renovation," said Li.

The renovation project is scheduled to be completed by the end of June.


----------



## hkskyline

*The challenges of urbanization*
Updated: 2013-06-25 15:35
China Daily

At the closing ceremony of an urbanization training program organized by the Chinese Academy of Governance, Liu Chuncheng, a trainee and vice-mayor of Chifeng, in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region, made a speech on behalf of his team. 

"In the run-up to the presentation, we suffered an embarrassment. Our team's research topic was public service. Only six trainees chose to join the team. Public service is mostly related to urbanization. But the number suggested our officials had little interest in the topic," he said. 

The audience, mainly made up of local officials, responded with understanding laughter and applause. 

Indeed, among the four topics offered to the 38 officials from local governments, State-owned enterprises and ministries under the State Council, "public service" was the least favorite. Three other topics - investment and financing, land management and industry - met with more enthusiasm. 

"Local governments think that providing public service should came after the development of the local economy. Public service should improve only after the economy is boosted," Liu said. "In terms of public service, there is also a tendency to rely on central government." 

Another largely unspoken reason, according to an official sitting below the stage who declined to be identified, is the fact that ratcheting up public service is less likely to promote local officials' political performance. Investing in new zones, highways and bridges is more likely to be recognized. 

The slower economic growth rate has pushed China to focus more on domestic demand. Much hope has been pinned on the urbanization program, which will reportedly cost 40 trillion yuan ($6.53 trillion) in investment in the next decade. 

Premier Li Keqiang, one of the masterminds of urbanization, has reiterated the importance of pushing forward the strategy. Last May, he signed a communique with Jose Manuel Barroso, president of the European Commission, on an urbanization partnership. The Chinese Academy of Governance is part of the program. It is responsible for inviting European experts in this area to give lectures to Chinese officials. Last month, it invited architects and consultants from Italy and Germany to give a lecture to them. 

But, ultimately, how the grand strategy is actually implemented is largely dependent on the idea of millions of local officials at the country's provincial, municipal, county and even township levels, who live in an environment very different from that of central government officials. 

There are already many reports in the Chinese media about how local officials are preparing to ramp up infrastructure and property spending in the name of urbanization. 

The training program organized by the Chinese Academy of Governance, a top school to train elite officials, offered us a rare chance to focus on the important topic. 

China Daily's interviews with these officials provided a sense of reassurance against concerns local governments might spoil the strategy, at least from the tone of their rhetoric. 

All trained officials agreed the new urbanization drive should emphasize public service as well as investment opportunities. It should aim to improve the quality of the urbanization process and steer away from reckless urban expansion, they said. 

Xiao Wensun, vice-mayor of Liuzhou, an industrial city in southwest Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, said new urbanization should focus on the settlement of migrant workers, industrial development and services matching the development of the urban area. 

"We should regard urbanization in the macro system of four pillars," Xiao said, referring to urbanization, industrialization, informatization and agricultural modernization. "It is a handle to transform the economic model." 

Many officials stressed the importance of developing industries to sustain urbanization, a drive that is expected to create abundant job opportunities for those emigrating to expanding cities. 

But industries are not necessarily the only option to create jobs and local governments should refrain from attracting homogeneous manufacturers, said Zhou Shijie, vice-mayor of Xinxiang, a booming city in central China's Henan province. 

He cited Xinxiang as an example. The government has divided its administration into four tiers: At the top is the central city and at the bottom are the new rural communities. Between are counties and townships. The central city, Xinxiang, highlights grouping development, with a core downtown area and five neighboring sub-towns, each with a designated pillar industry. The counties and townships focus on inner-oriented development, emphasizing redevelopment of the old towns. The new rural communities are designed to locate around the towns. It could save land and public utilities and offer equal public service to rural residents. 

Instead of largely homogeneous manufacturing industries, cities should develop various businesses based on their specific advantages, such as tourism, commerce, logistics and specific forms of agriculture, said Zhou. 

He is concerned about the current land usage system, which he said is outdated and designed in a way that has increasingly impeded urbanization. According to him, the land management regime is both "stringent" and "relaxed". 

"The stringent aspect is that acquiring new land quotas involves many due procedures and takes an extremely long time, which fails to satisfy demand for rapid urbanization on a local level," Zhou said. 

"The relaxed aspect is seen in a lack of differential management rules for land with different purposes of use. There is a low threshold for industrial land approval that fails to prohibit many backward industries." 

Wang Jiming, vice-mayor of Ezhou, in central China's Hubei province, also stressed the importance of scientific planning and reasonable layout designs for urban areas. 

"It is wrong to think the bigger the city's size, the better it is," he said. "Urban development should be modest and respect ecological sustainability." 

He said many local governments prefer to build new urban areas while neglecting the maintenance of old towns. For example, the repair of damaged roads and street lamps, the upgrading of the sewerage system and the construction of parks and sports centers are often ignored. 

"There is a tendency to stress construction while neglecting management. It is because construction easily demonstrates political achievement while day-to-day management does not," Wang said. 

The officials said they are willing to provide more public services so they do not lag behind the physical buildup of the city. But in reality they face many obstacles. Local governments usually are not sufficiently well funded to accomplish the jobs they face and the fast turnover of migrants makes it difficult to offer appropriate services to them. 

"The situation is that although the number of migrants is stable, the composition of this stable number is highly fluid," said Zhou. "We are making efforts to address their healthcare and educational demands but, in terms of housing, frankly speaking, we are not able to (tackle the problem)." 

Officials who attended the class called for local government initiatives and specific policies catering to local needs. 

When an official raised the issue of local initiatives, he was enthusiastically endorsed and the atmosphere turned fervent. "Local experiments should be encouraged. It does not matter that a mistake may be made. On the contrary, mistakes provide experience. What we fear is a little mistake being severely punished, making other people dare not to innovate anymore," an official said. 

"China is so diverse, with huge differences within the country. How can one urbanization plan fit all?" asked Zhou.


----------



## Highcliff

hkskyline said:


> *Construction worker killed by blast at Nanjing University*
> South China Morning Post
> Wednesday, 01 May, 2013 [Updated: 05:01]


nice firefighter trucks...:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## little universe

*Public Folly – A Water Tower Renovation in Shenyang*
Tiexi District, Shenyang, Capital of Liaoning Province, NE China

By Beijing-based Architects *META – Project *



From Archdaily.com



> Architects: META – Project
> Location: Shenyang, Liaoning, China
> Design Team: Wang Shuo, Zhang Jing, Chang Qianqian, Huang Limiao, Lin Changyan, Tang Heng
> Client: China VANKE Co., Ltd.
> Area: 30 sqm
> Photographs: Chen Su
> 
> 
> 
> META-Project, a Beijing based research-design studio has recently completed a renovation for VANKE in Shenyang, China that infused new life into the dilapidated water tower in an exquisite manner.
> 
> This water tower is located in the campus of a run down military factory, formerly known as the People’s Liberation Army No.1102 Factory, founded in 1959 during the Great Leap Forward. Formerly one of the most important heavy industrial production bases of China, the Tiexi District in Shenyang is now full of miscellaneous industrial relics from that time period. Water towers scattered around the city have become unique symbols of the history of industrialization in this area and the visual anchor points in the ever-shifting reality of this region. The transformation around this particular water tower began starting in 2010.
> 
> VANKE, China acquired the campus of this military factory, converting it into what is called the Blue Mountains residential complex project. Along with the decisive construction of the surrounding cities, the water tower has remained well preserved – functioning partially as a reminder of the fragmented memory of the history of industrialization, as well as serving as a projection of unexpected public use in the future.
> 
> For META-Project, the water tower, which is re-interpreted as a type of “Public Folly”, has provided deliberate clues. A “Folly” is a highly ambiguous built object that either suggests by its appearance some other purpose or is so eccentric that it transcends the common usage to which it belongs. The definition of a folly “lies in the eyes of the beholder”, and it only makes sense in the precise positioning within its physical and historical context. The water tower is situated in such context: spatially – it is situated on the edge in-between the inherited industrial fabric and an upcoming residential complex development; temporally – it is sitting on the dividing line which separates where Tiexi has deviated from the industrial past and where it is accelerating towards an alternative future.
> 
> Setting off from the precise positioning within this context, META-Project started to unfold the concept of the renovation along this space time continuum as opposed to taking it as an isolated event. The renovated water tower pavilion, or the “Public Folly”, on the outside forms an artistic intervention in the urban landscape, and on the inside it offers a space for public activities for the surrounding communities. Even transcending mundane usage, it functions almost as an adaptive device, able to re-create linkages from two removed sides – like a transmission, or a hinge…
> 
> While memory is the ineffaceable attribute of a place, like the palimpsest, the original text scraped off will not completely disappear in the overall comprehension of the city. This will also lend to a re-interpretation of the other dozens of preserved water towers scattered around the industrial city of Shenyang. Every night, as the heavy water tower gradually fades into darkness, the bright light boxes will become distinct signals floating in the air symbolizing a quest to seek out the hidden corner of the history and archetypes of architecture. From there, the water tower digests the opposition of history and reality into a completely neutral space – it becomes a simple sensory device of the external world, an ear, or a viewfinder…Through renovation of the water tower, META-Project posts the question again on how to look at the history and how to understand the changing reality?
























































































​


----------



## little universe

*Public Folly – A Water Tower Renovation in Shenyang*
Tiexi District, Shenyang, Capital of Liaoning Province, NE China

By Beijing-based Architects *META – Project *




More Photos from Archdaily.com























































































​


----------



## hkskyline

*Liaoning revitalized and ready for opening day *
31 August 2013 
China Daily 










Every evening, Chang Zhonghua and her friends go to the sports square just a five-minute walk from her home to exercise.

"The National Games will open soon. We are going to host national games in our community," she joked.

Exercising has been an indispensable part of Chang's daily routine through the past five years.

"Our living conditions are better now. It's convenient and free to use the fitness equipment in the community sports center. Ten years ago, I never thought I would enjoy this convenience," the 54-year-old said.

There's truth to Chang's words. Tiexi, where Chang lives in Shenyang, Liaoning province, was one of the most concentrated heavy industrial zones in China from the 1930s to the 1980s. The district was known as the "Oriental Ruhr", referring to Germany's industrial region along the Ruhr River.

In the 1990s, the heavy industry base in Northeast China crashed. In Tiexi, 95 percent of the companies were in debt, and more than 130,000 workers lost their jobs.

Chang was one of the unemployed. "Without wages, eating became a problem. How could we think about exercising and enjoying life?" Chang recalled.

Thanks to a revitalization project launched in 2003, living standards in Liaoning and other provinces in the area began to improve.

"That's why Liaoning has the courage and power to host the 12th National Games. As the pioneer of the revitalization, Liaoning and our people have regenerated in the past 10 years," said He Min, vice-governor of Liaoning province, vice-chairwoman and secretary-general of the organizing committee for the games.

She is backed by statistics. The province's GDP reached 2.48 trillion yuan ($405.22 billion) in 2012, about four times that in 2003.

Moreover, the manufacturing industry is prospering again. Many global giants have expanded to the province, including BMW, General Motors, Siemens and Intel.

BMW Brilliance Automotive, the joint venture between BMW and China's Brilliance Auto, celebrated its 10th anniversary in July.

The company established its first plant in Shenyang in 2003 and built a second one there in 2012. The move is expected to increase their production capacity in China to 200,000 vehicles by the end of this year.

"The heavy industry base here is gradually transforming into a high-tech one. That's the achievement of local government and our efforts in the past years. Meanwhile, we have realized our own 'Chinese Dream' here," said Olaf Kastner, president and chief executive officer of BMW Brilliance Automotive.

Compared with industrial prosperity, increased livelihood brought by the revitalization has been much more gratifying for the province's residents and officials.

"Improving people's happiness is the top priority. It was also the original intention of the revitalization," He said.

In the past decade, 2.11 million residents moved into new homes, thanks to a shantytown renovation project. The annual per capita disposable income for urban residents increased 250 percent and the per capita net income for rural residents rose 220 percent.

"The economic base determines the superstructure. Hosting the games indicates the economic growth and improved living standards of the province. The revitalization benefited Liaoning's industrial structure, ecological environment and so on. These create the conditions for hosting a national event. Moreover, hosting the games will further improve the province's urban construction and management level as well as boost its overall revitalization," said Feng Guisheng, head of the economic research institute of the Liaoning Social Sciences Academy.

"We hope we can show our achievements in the revitalization to the country, and even to the world through the games. Also, we hope the sportsmanship will encourage us to build the next brilliant decade," He said.


----------



## little universe

*In Progress: Harbin Cultural Center*
Harbin City, Capital of Heilongjiang Province, NE China

By Beijing-based architects: *MAD Architects*



from archdaily.com



> Architects: MAD Architects
> Location: Harbin Xiangfang Cultural Center, Zhujiang Road, Xiangfang, Haerbin, Heilongjiang, China, 150090
> Directors: Ma Yansong, Dang Qun, Yosuke Hayano
> Area: 1,800,000 sqm
> Year: 2014
> Photographs: Courtesy of MAD Architects
> 
> 
> 
> Design Team: Jordan Kanter, Daniel Gillen, Bas van Wylick, Liu Huiying, Zhao Wei, Julian Sattler, Jackob Beer, J Travis Russett, Sohith Perera, Colby Thomas Suter, Yu Kui, Philippe Brysse, Huang Wei, Flora Lee, Wang Wei, Xie Yibang, Lyo Hengliu, Alexander Cornelius, Alex Gornelius, Mao Peihong, Gianantonio Bongiorno, Jei Kim, Chen Yuanyu, Yu Chenhao, Qin Lichao, Pil-Sun Ham, Mingyu Seol, Lin Guomin, Zhang Haixia, Zheng Fang, Li Guangchong , Ma Ning, Davide Signorato, Nick Tran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harbin Cultural Island is located in the natural landscape of the riverside wetland north of Songhua River. The entire project covers an area of 1.8 square kilometers, with a construction area of 79,000 square meters. It is part of the development north of Sun Island, which is an important natural habitat in the north. In February 2010, MAD won the competition to design the cultural center on the island. The entire building is expected to be completed in 2014 when the Harbin July summer concert will be held.
> 
> Influenced by both Chinese and Russian culture, Harbin is reputed as the music capital of the north. Different from other theater buildings that are normally located in the urban center, Harbin Grand Theater will not act as an isolated landmark for the city, but the natural continuation of the human spirit. Apart from regional protection and utilization of the wetland ecosystem, Harbin Theater, Harbin Labor Recreation Center, Harbin Great Square and the Wetland Park together compose the Harbin Cultural Island, to join culture, art and nature in an integrated environment.
> 
> Surrounded by rivers, the Cultural Island embraces the wide riverbank as its background appearing as a glacier stretching and connecting to each other into a cohesive whole. The main entrance mimics a jade belt bridge spanning the wetlands and connecting the city and the cultural center together. The movement of the terrain strategically directs the flow of people from different directions to the entrance of Harbin Theater and Harbin Labor Recreation Center. The external ramp of the Grand Theater, resembling a mountain path formed by gusting winds, guides people from the interior to the exterior. Walking along the landscape passage, visitors are able to appreciate the surrounding cultural and natural landscape. Atop the highest point of these buildings, visitors are able to enjoy a panoramic view of the surrounding scenery as if they are on top of a mountain.
> 
> The grand theatre takes the natural beauty of the north as its premise. In an attempt to reduce such a large volume, the architectural form is a continuation of the natural environment as it becomes part of the landscape. The entire building acts as an undulating snow covered mountain, following a natural rhythm.
> 
> The cladding of the building is custom-made pure white aluminum. White stone and concrete are also used as part of the wall, introducing a pure feeling as ice and snow. The skylight above of the auditorium utilizes natural daylight. During the day, the need for interior lighting can be completely satisfied with energy-saving and special lighting effects. The Grand Theater is made up of two different sized theaters. The larger theater can accommodate up to 1,600 guests and it is formed with lower level stalls and a two-floor gallery. The interior space uses a large amount of wood to provide the best possible acoustical effects for the Performance Hall of the Grand Theater. Also, the wood and the white wall form a balanced contrast between warm and cold colors, resembling the unique warm atmosphere of mountain huts.
> 
> The stage design for the theater is not only suitable for western opera and modern drama performances, but also meets the requirement of traditional Chinese theater plays. The acoustics and lighting design provide a high level of performance for the various venues in the theater. Covered by curved acrylic lamps, the second floor VIP lounge appears as a glowing clear crystal floating in the theater. The standardized stage is equipped with a versatile orchestral pit, designed to meet large-scale performances of Opera, Ballet and other various needs. The 400 seat small theater that connects with the larger theater serves as the venue for small drama performances, chamber music, and operas. The design of the backstage curtain allows the stage to expand like a wide screen with natural landscape in the background integrating the indoor and outdoor view. The outdoor water section can also be used as an outdoor auditorium, therefore when the curtain opens, it becomes a panoramic arena with unobstructed views. This ingenious design creates a great space and a delicate dramatic effect for the Grand Theater to adapt to the innovation and changes of the modern theater art.
> 
> 
> The art center demonstrates the rich scale of the city, the nature and the people. It encourages the publicity and mass participation of Harbin’s art and culture activities. People can get a different sensory experience from different distances. The huge man-made lake between the Grand Theater and the Culture and Art Center contrasts the building with a long landscape bridge wedged in-between to form a Buddhist concept of “Void”. Along the landscape bridge, visitors can reach the Labor Recreation Center west of the Great Square. With a construction area of 41,000 square meters, this building is a comprehensive building complementing the Grand Theater. Its functions include staff training, conferences, cultural education, exhibitions, hotel and catering space. These facilities will provide a diversified space for visitors, spectators and the staff. The boundary of the Cultural Center interconnects with the river bank and wetland, blurring the boundaries of the natural and the artificial. Open spaces like ramps, bridges, sky terrace and squares bridge the distance between man and nature.
> 
> From the design’s initial startup in 2010 to August 2013, the overall structure of the Cultural Center was completed and the entire project began to take shape. In the coming year, the building façade, the interior design and landscape design will be finished. This new cultural island in Harbin is emerging to facilitate the blend of humanity, art and nature in the north and it will become the center of this city’s spirit.






















































































































































​


----------



## Highcliff

little universe...how could you be so wise?....:drool::drool::master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Gwellbeing

With strong partners such as Fujian United Benefit Broad Sustainable Building Technology Co., Ltd. Broad sustainable Broad Sustainable Buildings ambitions are getting from Big to Bigger to World's biggest. :nuts:

Master planned factory of Fujian United Benefit Broad Sustainable Building Technology Co., Ltd. complete with staff living quarters in Fujian province. 









The age of instantly built skyscrapers has arrived and thanks to China, these buildings will be sprouting around the world like weed.:banana:


----------



## big-dog

Nov 2nd Drum building opening ceremony in Hefei, Anhui Province

Diameter: 61m
Height: 18m







--netease.com


----------



## towerpower123

*Changsha Pedestrian Bridge*

Changsha, the city that will try to build a 220 story skyscraper in 3 or 8 months is going to build an interwoven red pedestrian bridge. Construction will start in 2014.
http://www.archdaily.com/446800/next-architects-win-competition-for-changsha-bridge/


----------



## hkskyline

* New models to finance urbanization*
KPMG China 
December 9, 2013

An essential ingredient in China’s growth and development over the past 30 years has been its ongoing process of urbanization, a transformation of unprecedented scale.

China is changing from a predominantly rural society to a predominantly urban one; the urbanization process is still ongoing, and is expected to continue until about 2030. During this period, about 15 million people per year will join the ranks of China’s urban population.

Embedded within such a transformation is the question of funding. China plans to spend some 40 trillion yuan (US$6.6 trillion) over the next two decades on its urbanization push — equivalent to its annual GDP in 2012.

As China moves toward its urbanization goals of 1 billion people living in cities, what are the options for funding this transformation in an efficient and sustainable manner?

Given China’s economic model and history of centralized planning, one might expect that a significant funding element would come from central government support to local government budgets.

In reality, however, China’s central government has provided only limited financial support to local governments, leaving the job mostly to local government officials and city leadership.

These leaders are responsible for managing the ongoing urbanization process in their city, identifying sources of capital, and utilizing funds needed to pay for ongoing urbanization projects such as housing, schools, roads and transportation links, hospitals, utilities and social and leisure infrastructure.

Local governments also face additional costs to maintain the expanded social services for a larger urban population.

While the central and local authorities do have a number of choices about how to pay for urbanization, it appears that the trend of development through land sales may have peaked.

If funding for China’s urbanization is to be put on a more solid and sustainable footing, local governments need more (and more flexible) funding options and funding models.

In recent years, this topic has been hotly debated with a number of solutions identified, two of which are local government bonds and public-private partnership arrangements.

Bond issuance

Funding by means of local government bond issuance is enabling some local governments to access capital markets to fund urbanization.

Previously, local governments were prohibited from issuing bonds directly: all government bonds were issued by the Ministry of Finance of China. Then, in October 2011, a pilot program gave authority to four local governments to issue bonds directly. Included in the pilot program were governments from Shanghai, Shenzhen, and the provinces of Zhejiang and Guangdong.

In July 2013, the central government further announced its plans to expand this trial program, to allow greater local government access to the bond market. In addition to the four localities above, governments from two more major coastal provinces, Jiangsu and Shandong, now have the authority to sell bonds directly.

These moves also could be viewed as a gradual transition to a new model, where local governments have more autonomy to decide on which funding methodology fits the need of the project, thus mitigating certain market risk factors.

Another alternative for funding, delivering and operating urbanization projects is the use of public-private partnerships.

This is a model utilized extensively in some overseas jurisdictions. PPPs can offer collaboration between the public and private sectors for the purpose of providing public services that have been traditionally provided only by the public sector.

Public-private partnerships are not unknown in China. In fact, the Chinese government has been applying a public-private partnership scheme known as build-operate-transfer on a large scale since the 1990s.

Under the build-operate-transfer model, the government grants a private company the right to build a project, and allows the private company to operate the project for a profit over an agreed-upon period. After the period expires, the private entity transfers the project to the government.

Public-private partnership arrangements represent a small fraction of local infrastructure projects, and such schemes are not without risk for public and private interests. For example, China’s legal and regulatory policies are developing and subject to change. This can create business uncertainty for investors. As has been the case overseas, letting and managing such contracts is complex and requires specialist skills in government, as well as private sector participants.

China’s urbanization is a long-term phenomenon — a process only partially completed. What is changing now is that local governments may be increasingly motivated to seek out new ways to finance their physical expansion.

The influx of new urban residents is a steady and relentless force, making ever more urgent the need for pragmatic policy solutions.


----------



## hkskyline

*Xinhua Insight: Megalopolis strategy spurs mid-west China latecomers*

KAIFENG, Henan, Dec. 6 (Xinhua) -- Kaifeng, known as the "capital of eight dynasties" for its role in China's history, is expected to regain its former glory under a national strategy that will see it turned into the center of a megalopolis.

The ancient capital will be linked with the current provincial capital of Zhengzhou in central China's Henan by a 50.5-km intercity rail line before the end of 2013. While it presently takes an hour to drive between the two cities, that transit time will be cut to 17 minutes by train.

This is the latest major step toward the status of megalopolis, which can be defined as a giant urban area consisting of several large adjoining and interconnected cities. Zhengzhou and Kaifeng have also started to use the same telecom area code, and charges on long distance and roaming calls were canceled in late October.

The Zhengzhou-Kaifeng integration is poised to be the core of the Central Plains Economic Zone, a Henan-centered cross-administrative region which covers 30 cities in Henan and the surrounding Hebei, Shandong, Shanxi and Anhui provinces.

Officials are aiming to have the zone taking shape by 2015 and built into a prosperous, environmentally friendly region by 2020.

The plans come as a shining example of China's work to tap its mass urbanization to facilitate economic upgrading and sustainable growth. As this drive was accelerated during the recently concluded key reform meeting of the Communist Party of China, new focus has been placed on Zhengzhou-Kaifeng integration.

"The formation of megalopolises during the urbanization process is a global trend," said Sun Tingxi, director of the leading group office of the zone and director of the Development and Reform Commission of Henan.

Lagging behind in China's reform and opening up in the past three decades, the central and western regions of the country are expected to generate strength from such urban structures, added Sun.

ANCIENT CAPITAL TO MEGALOPOLIS

Located in Henan's northeast, Kaifeng, the largest city in the world during the 11th century, served as capital of eight Chinese dynasties, including the prominent Han and Northern Song dynasties.

More recently, however, it has come to exist in the shadow of neighboring Zhengzhou, and is ranked as the poorest of Henan's 18 cities.

Before the implementation of the Zhengzhou-Kaifeng integration, Kaifeng's major economic indicators had not advanced in a number of years, according to Huang Daogong, the city's executive deputy mayor.

However, Huang said, the development of the megalopolis is befitting Kaifeng as it "features sharing of services and resources including telecommunications, finance, transport, industry distribution and environmental protection."

Residents and businesses in Zhengzhou and Kaifeng, which have a combined population of over 13 million, can already enjoy intra-city bank services on saving accounts, bank cards, bills and fund transfers with no cross-city charges.

A new industrial zone on the Zhengzhou-Kaifeng border has cultivated an auto parts cluster with an investment of over 12 billion yuan (about 1.97 billion U.S. dollars) from 60 enterprises including auto giants of Chery and Sumitomo.

Zhengzhou's car-manufacturing industry now sources about 90 percent of its parts from the zone, to which staff commute from both cities.

Kaifeng benefits most during the megalopolis process. According to Huang, what he calls the "dislocation development" helps magnify its strengths in historical culture, human resources and location.

Trips to Kaifeng to enjoy the local dishes and nightlife are popular with Zhengzhou residents.

In 2012, Kaifeng received 44.1 million tourists and realized tourism revenue of 18 billion yuan, year-on-year increases of 13 percent and 16 percent respectively.

BARRIERS TO BREAK

Aside from the Henan-centered Central Plains Economic Zone, China's vast inland region is witnessing five similar urban developments including the Changsha-Zhuzhou-Xiangtan City Group in Hunan, city circles around Wuhan of Hubei and Hefei of Anhui, as well as Guanzhong and Chengdu-Chongqing urban agglomerations.

It is hoped that the formation of these megalopolises will enhance their advantages of location, market potential, dense population, convenient transportation and high urban density.

Meanwhile, experts have noted, they suffer from the same dilemmas as the rest of China, such as imbalances between urban and rural sectors, and economic structural contradictions.

The integrated development of megalopolises will embolden central and local governments to be more courageous in breaking administrative and institutional barriers, said Geng Mingzhai, vice chairman with the Economic Association of Henan.

He suggested replacing the current designation "administrative city" with "economic cities," which would feature integrative planning on traffic and industry distribution, public services as well as environmental protection.

More importantly, the central government must shape megalopolis development with top-level design by deepening the household registration and social security system reforms, he also urged.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The water tower and the bridge in Changsha are great.


----------



## Gombos

incredible I would say, well done China Republic!!! I love this thread.


----------



## little universe

*Jinchang Cultural Centre*
Jinchang City, Gansu Province, NW China


from archdaily.com



> Architects: Atelier Teamminus
> Location: Jinchang, Gansu, China
> Area: 18000.0 sqm
> Photographs: Courtesy of Teamminus
> 
> 
> In this project, we explored the artistic potentials of a climate responsive design.
> 
> Jinchang is the ‘nickel capital’ of China, with the world’s 3rd largest nickel mine. The local climate of Jinchang is the typical in northwest China, that is, dry, cold with ample sunshine. The local mountain features slightly sloped skylines and strong vertical texture.
> 
> Our design is inspired both by the climate and by the mountains. The most distinctive feature of the design is the long passage along the main street in the south-west. With its alternating west-facing solid walls and south-facing glazed curtains, the facade is both reminiscent of the local mountain and efficient in utilizing sunshine to heat the inside.







































































​


----------



## hkskyline

Zhengzhou Subway Will Soon Open!










_A staff member stands on duty at a station of the new subway line 1 in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, Dec. 14, 2013. Zhengzhou citizens were invited to experience the new subway line on Saturday. The line, having a length of 26.2 kilometers, is expected to be put into trial operation on Dec. 26. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang) 










People walk down the stairs to experience the new subway line 1 in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, Dec. 14, 2013. Zhengzhou citizens were invited to experience the new subway line on Saturday. The line, having a length of 26.2 kilometers, is expected to be put into trial operation on Dec. 26. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)










A train runs on the new subway line 1 in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, Dec. 14, 2013. Zhengzhou citizens were invited to experience the new subway line on Saturday. The line, having a length of 26.2 kilometers, is expected to be put into trial operation on Dec. 26. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)










People get into the entrance of the new subway line 1 in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, Dec. 14, 2013. Zhengzhou citizens were invited to experience the new subway line on Saturday. The line, having a length of 26.2 kilometers, is expected to be put into trial operation on Dec. 26. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)










People experience the new subway line 1 in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, Dec. 14, 2013. Zhengzhou citizens were invited to experience the new subway line on Saturday. The line, having a length of 26.2 kilometers, is expected to be put into trial operation on Dec. 26. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)_


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The last building is really nice.


----------



## RockAss

This was proposed in southern China's city Beihai (two and a half years ago), nothing has been done since then.. 
Ka Fuk International Tower | 240.8m
*http://www.gar.com.cn/showqywh.asp?id=652*


----------



## cfredo

^^
This has some similarities with Fortune Plaza in Guangzhou.


----------



## hkskyline

*Joining the dots along Xinjiang's Silk Road*
24 March 2014
Copyright 2014 China Daily Information Company. All Rights Reserved.

With a number of new projects approved, China's far northwestern Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region is reviving the commercial splendor of the ancient Silk Road.

Construction of an airport in Qarilik county in south Xinjiang, the largest county in China with an area of nearly 200,000 square kilometers, was approved in late February and should get underway in the fall. It is the third airport approved this year and will bring the number of civilian airports in the region to 19.

A total of 23 key projects with an investment of close to 20 billion yuan ($3 billion), include 5 railways, 14 highways and 3 airports. Construction will begin on all these projects this year, according to the Xinjiang Development and Reform Commission on March 22.

In a speech in Kazakhstan last September, Chinese President Xi Jinping set out his vision for a "new" Silk Road. The Silk Road once linked China with central Asia and Europe and the ancient routes serve as the basis for Xi's "Silk Road Economic Belt". The plan is a way of developing political and economic ties with China's neighbors, and accelerating the development to China's western regions.

When Xinjiang was still known as Xiyu (literally "Western Regions"), the Silk Road made it the most international, multicultural melting pot in the world for almost 2,000 years. China's silk, porcelain and printing technology were taken to the West while spices, music and Buddhism were brought to the East. The route through central Asia gradually lost its significance in the age of sail and now, remote and somewhat isolated, Xinjiang lags behind other Chinese provinces in development terms.

Infrastructure, finances, technology, human resources, and sporadic violence all play their part in hampering Xinjiang's stability and development. For decades, China has worked to revive the regions past glories through investment principally in infrastructure and energy, hoping the unique position of the province at the heart of central Asia will bring prosperity to a region where more than half the population come from ethnic minorities. Transportation is now top of the agenda.

Besides the three new airports, two regional railways in the oil-rich north will join the national railway network this year. "Transportation is key to Xinjiang's development," said Pan Zhiping, head of the central Asia research institute at Xinjiang Academy of Social Sciences.

"A major corridor, with Xinjiang straddling central Asia and Chinese inland regions, can do a lot to protect China's energy security," said Pan. Xinjiang is an important producer of oil, gas and coal. Neighboring central Asian countries are also rich in natural resources, which is of great significance to China's sustainable development and energy supplies.

Work on a local Xinjiang railway and another two linking Xinjiang with neighbouring Qinghai and Inner Mongolia will begin this year, greatly improving movements of coal, oil and gas, said Zhang Chunlin, head of the regional development and reform commission.

At the end of 2013, Xinjiang had more than 170,000 km highways and just under 5,000 km of railways in operation, according to the regional transportation department. Xinjiang is expected to become a national transportation hub by the end of 2015, said Zhang Dehua, deputy head of the department.


----------



## hkskyline

*Xinhua Insight: Deadly land disputes reveal urbanization enigmas*


















_Ta Kung Pao_

PINGDU, Qingdao, Mar. 26 (Xinhua) -- A land dispute in east China's Shandong has claimed one life and injured three people, a warning that strains are starting to show in the urbanization drive.

A fire started at around 2 a.m. on Friday in a tent on a farm in Dujiatuan Village. A 62-year-old villager was burned to death and three others were injured. It did not take long for the police to establish that the blaze had been set deliberately and apprehend those responsible. The four men who started the fire were acting on the orders of a man named Wang, who received his instructions from a real estate developer and a village head, according to the police. All seven suspects are now in detention and the investigation continues. 

On March 20, villagers pitched the tent in farmland to prevent developers from starting construction, dissatisfied with the compensation they had received. The local government responded on Tuesday that they observed the law in the expropriation of the 134.37 mu (9 hectares) of land as well as compensation.

According to the Land Administration Law, local authorities must consult villagers before selling land. Staff with the subdistrict office responded that the villagers were well informed at a meeting before the acquisition of the land, but there is no evidence to show that such a meeting took place.

Li Rongmao, the villagers' representative, said that the government should have informed them before seizing the land, and that the compensation did not meet their expectations, as villagers will be more or less left without any income. In line with the law, compensation for each villager was calculated at 31,800 yuan (5,123 U.S.dollars) in all.

"Some of the villagers found the compensation is too low to cover their costs, and what about 17 years later?" Li said.

According to the regulations in Pingdu, where the fire took place, part of the money earned by selling the land should be given to the villagers. A total of 15.28 million yuan was given to the village committee on Feb.27, but the committee believes they have the responsibility to keep the money for the villagers as pensions, an official said. Villagers argue that the committee has no right to decide for them. The official said that they will solicit public opinion on the issue.

"Their decision not to hand over the money is ridiculous. We are losing our land. What are we supposed to do without land?" asked Li.

HUMAN-CENTERED URBANIZATION

The Pingdu case, following similar conflicts of land-grabbing rows, has resulted in violent confrontation and death, and revealed some of the problems with the process of urbanization. Under current rules, the state can nationalize collectively owned land for reasons like "public interest" and transfer farmland to industrial and construction use.

To build homes for migrant workers, local governments have taken a lot of land from farmers over the years, sold it to industrial and housing developers, and given very little to rural residents in return.

"The Pingdu land dispute was triggered by overexpansion of urban areas. Poor control of the pace of city development has resulted in disorderly expansion, "said Yi Peng, of the Pangu Institute, a think tank on urbanization.

"Compensation for farmers is too low, and does not share the benefits of increases in land prices," said Yi, who wants to see better control and planning to limit overexpansion of urban areas.

According to a report by World Bank and China Development Research Institute, urbanization has relied on land conversion and land financing, which is causing urban sprawl.

Reform of land management means strengthening farmers' rights, limiting land that can be requisitioned and market-based pricing, the report suggested. Proactive, steady, "human-centered" urbanization should balance urban-rural development and increase domestic consumption.

Through better allocation of land, labor and capital, the benefits of urbanization can be more widely shared than in the past, said Yi.

The recent policy changes mean more farmers can settle in small cities and become official city residents, and the most important thing is, to allow them to enter cities with their pockets full, said Yi.

"The government should raise one-off compensation to farmers, but establishing a mechanism to guarantee their lives in the long term is even more important," Yi added.


----------



## Tk.Alv-87

^^ Why posted in this thread?


----------



## hkskyline

Tk.Alv-87 said:


> ^^ Why posted in this thread?


The issues at the heart of this incident are relevant to many redevelopment projects throughout China. Rather than put it in every single city thread out there, it fits better in a more generic thread like this one.


----------



## hkskyline

*Seven-city cluster to aid growth*
27 March 2014
China Daily

As a new city cluster forms around Jinan, the capital city of Shandong province, local authorities expect faster development by effectively using nearby resources.

"As the province's political and economic hub, Jinan will make full use of its advantages in location, talent and business ambience to further improve competitiveness and drive economic growth of cities around it," Yang Luyu, the city's mayor, told China Daily.

Last August, the Shandong provincial government began to implement a regional development strategy that calls for integration of Jinan and six neighboring cities - Laiwu, Zibo, Tai'an, Dezhou, Binzhou and Liaocheng.

The latest move in the integration is a newly announced plan for an intercity rail transport system connecting the seven urban areas. Upon completion, it only will take half an hour to travel from Jinan to six other cities.

The region has a total population of 33.68 million, accounting for 34.8 percent of Shandong's total. It has a land area of 52,076 square kilometers, 33.2 percent of the province's total.

Statistics show that the seven cities generated 1.94 trillion yuan in GDP last year, accounting for 33.9 percent of the provincial total.

According to Yang, the goal of the integration is to boost the region's GDP to 3.5 trillion yuan ($562.1 billion) by 2020, an annual growth of about 9 percent.

Jinan's GDP alone is projected to reach 1 trillion yuan in 2020.

The mayor said the city will have 5.5 million people living in its 400-sq-km urban area by 2020, bringing the urbanization rate to 72 percent.

He said the economic structure will continue to change, with revenues from high-tech companies accounting for 45 percent of the total revenue by all industrial enterprises.

"Environmentally friendly industries like financial and information services, as well as advanced manufacturing, are highlights of the city's development," said Yang.

"We will form competitiveness in seven advanced industries and each will have an annual revenue of more than 100 billion yuan in three or five years," he added.

The sectors include automobiles, railway equipment manufacturing, electronic information, new energy and environmental protection, petrochemicals, advanced materials and medicine, he said.

The city now has about 10 industrial zones to power local growth including the State-level Jinan High-Tech Industrial Development Zone, the Jinan Economic and Technological Development Zone and the Jinan Comprehensive Free Trade Zone.

The Jinan high-tech zone has formed pillar sectors in information, biomedicines, automobiles and electronics. Its software park is among the nation's top four, generating more than 50 billion yuan in sales revenue last year.

Approved by the State Council in 2012, the Jinan free trade zone has a designed area of 15 sq km, where enterprises will have convenient access to trade services ranging from warehousing to customs clearance.

"The first of its kind in Shandong's central and western regions, the zone plays an important role in promoting an export-oriented economy for Jinan and its neighboring cities," said Zhang Duanwu, deputy director of the zone's management committee.

The 260 enterprises in the zone are engaged in such fields as integrated circuits, logistics, equipment manufacturing and biomedicines.

An integrated circuit industrial park built with 5 billion yuan in investment from the Inspur Group is under construction. It is expected to produce 600 million chips annually and generate 10 billion yuan in sales.


----------



## hkskyline

*Lanzhou is key to western China*
17 February 2014
Copyright 2014 China Daily Information Company	









_Source : http://www.pbase.com/ichan_

Gansu province capital has ideal location to attract global business

It was as long ago as 1999 that the first moves were made for the development of western China. During this time much of the focus has centered on the south-west and the cities of Chongqing and Chengdu in particular.

But perhaps it is about time for a shift in attention to the rich business opportunities that await those with the foresight to invest in China's northwest.

My work with European businesses of all sizes and from a cross-section of industry categories over many years has revealed an intense interest in the economic evolution of China's second- and third-tier cities, especially the western provinces and cities. However, the slightest probing into any expansion plans across western China also nearly always reveals extremely sparse details.

Tourism appears to lie behind any interest in and knowledge of Sichuan, its capital city Chengdu and the neighboring municipality of Chongqing.

Northwest China is often mistakenly dismissed as "desert" and, therefore, not perceived as any kind of profitable market opportunity.

The few European companies that possess more knowledge of western China also make the mistake of seeing Xi'an as the economic hub and gateway to the entire region.

While Xi'an is indeed an increasingly vibrant economic centre, coupled with a plethora of the most enchanting historical sites in China, its geographical location prevents it from acting as a real gateway to the rest of the region.

Geographical location and development have always been economic bedfellows. Witness the spectacular transformation of Shenzhen and neighboring coastal provinces.

Regional development nearly always requires a central or suitably situated economic urban hub that acts as a key catalyst for growth.

The spread of economic development, it is hoped, across the Chinese mainland is often presented as a gradual "rollout" from the developed eastern cities, such as Shanghai, westwards.

This gradual, step-wise process of development from eastern to western China, however, has not materialized in much significant change, despite the central government's go west initiatives and policies dating back nearly 15 years.

Clearly, a different approach is required. It is woefully insufficient to continue to call for an influx of investment and growth across western China without the establishment of an economic engine, probably located at or near the geographical centre of this region.

The role and responsibility, therefore, of gateway and engine of economic growth of the western falls squarely on the shoulders of Lanzhou, capital of Gansu province.

Lanzhou's location, the geographical centre of northwest China, makes it the key regional transport hub for the entire region, allowing areas further west to maintain railroad connections to the eastern half of the country.

Recent rail network developments have also added further to the attraction of Lanzhou as an investment centre. China's new Silk Railroad, as it has been dubbed, provides a direct rail link between central and western China and western Europe with a dramatic reduction, up to a third, in transport costs.

Such a favorable geographical location presents an ideal building block in the building of Brand Lanzhou. More is needed though in terms of powerful, positive brand associations that attract not just interest and investment from domestic industry but also appeal to the international business community.

Successful cities the world over nearly always create a powerful, distinctive brand in themselves. Beijing has a powerful image based on its rich cultural heritage and Shanghai is perceived as a beacon of fashion and modernity, for example.

Lanzhou's emergence as an economic hub and engine of growth for northwest China also requires a powerful, distinctive brand image

Establishment of such a brand image for Lanzhou requires a collection of carefully combined brand associations.

One such association emerged last year with the setting up of Lanzhou New Area, China's newest special economic zone. In August, the area was approved by the central government as the fifth State-level new special economic development zone (following Pudong in Shanghai, Binhai in Tianjin, Liangjiang in Chongqing and Zhoushan in Zhejiang).

This is also the first State-level new area in the northwest.

The establishment of the Lanzhou New Area marks the central government's latest efforts to boost the development of Northwest China.

Lanzhou, situated in the country's geographical center, has strategic significance by linking together the region serving as a gateway between the northwest's two major cities of Urumqi and Xi'an and a go-between for the adjacent capital cities of Xining and Yinchuan. Therefore, the economic development of Lanzhou is of immense importance for the overall development of Northwest China - and also for the whole country

Economic appeal is key to Lanzhou's brand image but so is the powerful portrayal of its rich history.

The city used to be called the Golden City and, since at least the first millennium BC, it was a major link on the ancient Northern Silk Road and also an important historic Yellow River crossing site. The Great Wall of China is also in close proximity.

Tourism often plays an important part in any city brand image and Lanzhou can also boast significant associations here too.

Major national and international Lanzhou tourist sites include the Five Spring Mountain Park, which was built on the northern side of Gaolan Mountain and is famous for its five springs and several Buddhist temples, the Yellow River Bridge that has connected the transport hub of Lanzhou to the mainland and northwest since the Ming Dynasty when people began to envisage such a crossing to conquer the Yellow River and the Baita Mountain Park which was built close to the surrounding mountains at an elevation of 1,700 meters and opened in 1958 across the Yellow River bridge.

Other notable international attractions include the Lanzhou international marathon, which will take place for a fourth consecutive year, on June 15, 2014.

Of course food is never far away from the heart of any Chinese city's cultural roots and Lanzhou is no exception. Lanzhou beef noodles are a national and increasingly international dish.

A Lanzhou beef noodles bar in the heart of London's fashionable Leicester Square bears witness to the international presence of this dish.

Lanzhou beef noodles, where all the noodles are manually drawn out and, therefore, are also known as hand-pulled noodles, originated in the Tang Dynasty and have won over domestic and international customers with their unique taste and pleasant color.

Crucially, the development of Lanzhou's brand image requires careful co-ordination of powerful and positive brand associations. China's provincial and national governments need to manage this city brand building but also need to accept that advice and input from a variety of branding and advertising agencies, national and international, is essential.


----------



## hkskyline

*Expanding the frontier
An ever-growing network of railway lines is set to transform the city *
26 March 2014
South China Morning Post

The history of Zhengzhou is written in the iron of the railway tracks that stitch this city together and to the nation. The city's location is strong enough that Zhengzhou reclaimed its status as the capital of Henan based on its status as a rail hub, wresting the title away from Kaifeng, according to Pan Hanxiao, professor from the department of urban planning at Tongji University.

With a new rail station at the crossroads of China's high-speed rail network and a new metro system, railways are transforming the city.

The 4 billion yuan (HK$5.05 billion) Zhengzhou East Railway station opened in September 2012. "[The station] stands at the crossroads of the two national high-speed rail [lines] - the Beijing-Guangzhou and Xulan railways - [so] it plays an important role in connecting eastern China to western China as well as north to south," says Fox Chu, Accenture Asia-Pacific's director of ports industry.

As China's high-speed rail system develops, it is bringing new visitors in and through Zhengzhou. "More and more people, especially business travellers, will use high-speed rail," Pan predicts. Other key cities, such as Chongqing, Jinan and Taiyuan, will also link up to Zhengzhou through the station in the future, Chu notes.

The station already has a remarkably high standing on a national and regional scale. Chu says the facility is strategic in terms of collecting and distributing traffic in the national high-speed rail network and in the central China economic zone transport network.

The station is also linked to the city's local light-rail system via a stop along Zhengzhou's new subway system. On its first day of operations last December, the 34-kilometre-long Line 1 of the Zhengzhou subway had 100,000 passengers per day, with daily usage soon spiking as high as 290,000.

Pan says the city's population of more than 8 million needed a good transport network. "They could have had a metro earlier, but it's certainly not too late," Pan says.

Indeed, Zhengzhou's rapid development had put "tremendous pressure" on its local transit system and city buses alone were simply insufficient, Chu says. The city is making up for lost time, with plans for an additional four lines and more than 130km of track slated for completion in the next five years, according to local transit officials.

While the subway has an obvious value in relieving congestion, it also brings the city much closer together. Each time the metro connects to a new part of the city, the area's prospects improve.

"That's when people really start to come in; people buy property in new areas once it's connected to the metro centre, even if the property owners drive their own vehicles," says business analyst Wade Shepard.

The raised profile of the neighbourhoods along the metro line may also see a spark in home values. "Generally, real estate prices increase when a metro system is introduced," Pan says.

For the new railway station and the metro, analysts suggest that it will be crucial to upgrade the facilities over time. "Passengers are no longer passive participants moving from point A to point B," Chu says. "They want a higher level of service and a travel experience that elevates the journey by offering service, convenience and seamless access to multiple modes."


----------



## hkskyline

*Subway construction under China's Yellow River begins

*LANZHOU, March 28 (Xinhua) -- Construction on the first subway line to run under the Yellow River, China's second longest, started on Friday.

It will also be the first subway line in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province. The Yellow River runs through the city from west to east.

The 34-km-long subway is scheduled to be completed in December 2017, and is anticipated to ease the city's road traffic.

Lanzhou has an average road traffic density of 628 vehicles per kilometer, which is twice as many as in Hong Kong.

Gao Zhihong, manager of the subway construction project with the Lanzhou branch of the China Railway First Survey and Design Institute Group Co. Ltd., said it would be challenging work, as builders have to drill through a 200 meter-deep cobblestone layer, which is highly permeable and unstable.

The subway will have two tunnels under the river.


----------



## hkskyline

*The Real China Housing Collapse: 'Vintage' Buildings -- WSJ Blog*
9 April 2014
Copyright © 2014, Dow Jones & Company, Inc.










They don't build 'em like they used to, and when it comes to housing in China, that's probably a good thing.

According to the official Xinhua news agency, the price behind the breakneck pace of China's construction boom since the reform and opening is becoming clear, with buildings collapses frequently involving those constructed in the 1980s and '90s. 

That was evident last week, when a five-story residential building constructed in 1994 collapsed in Fenghua in coastal Zhejiang province, killing one person and burying several others in the rubble.

Only an eyebrow-raising 22% of China's housing stock was built before 2000. But its recent vintage doesn't necessarily mean it'll last very long: According to an unnamed government official Xinhua cited this week, China's buildings are generally expected to last for just 25 to 30 years. The reason is poor quality of construction and design, Xinhua said, adding that many seismically unsafe buildings from the '80s and '90s in the country still exist.

As of Tuesday afternoon, some 1.6 million comments were posted on Weibo about the Zhejiang collapse, with most microbloggers expressing astonishment and fear while blaming local authorities and developers.

"Developers run completely rampant over us," wrote one user. "Where can ordinary people go to seek justice? Don't tell me authorities just wait until there's an accident to start paying attention?"

"In other countries, an 8.0 quake only kills eight people," wrote another. "Our houses collapses even on days without a hint of trouble."

At least six multiple-story buildings have collapsed in China since 2009--including one in Shanghai under construction that bizarrely toppled over virtually intact--though not all have caused casualties. In one particularly deadly 2009 incident, 17 people were killed after a two-story building constructed in the 1980s collapsed in Hebei after a heavy rain, Xinhua reported (in Chinese).


----------



## hkskyline

*People in Maoming and Shenzhen stage fresh protests over planned PX plant*
5 April 2014
South China Morning Post










Several hundred people in Maoming in southern Guangdong staged another rally yesterday against a proposed chemical plant, with the public still apparently deeply distrustful of assurances from officials that no decisions have been made on whether to push ahead with the scheme.

Protesters marched from outside Maoming government headquarters to People's Square in the afternoon, carrying red flags and placards condemning the authorities' use of force against demonstrators and demanding that the controversial scheme to build the plant be scrapped. 

Some of the placards said "justice for the killed and injured" and "the Maoming government is ruthless and brutal", according to photographs of the march posted on social media. The pictures were later deleted by censors.

The city's public security bureau has admitted that police "accidentally injured" 11 protesters in the first protest on Sunday and has apologised. More than 1,000 people took part in the initial demonstration.

A deputy chief of the bureau denied online accounts that several protesters were killed in Sunday's protest.

Maoming residents have been demonstrating against the proposed construction of a 3.5 billion yuan (HK$4.4 billion) paraxylene (PX) plant at the city's existing petrochemical complex run by the local government and the state-owned oil giant Sinopec. They fear it will pose a threat to public health and the environment.

Paraxylene is a chemical essential to the manufacture of plastic bottles and polyester clothing. Proposals to build PX plants have sparked mass protests since 2007 in cities including Xiamen in Fujian , Dalian in Liaoning and Kunming in Yunnan. Both my niece and her parents were asked to sign a letter promising that they would not join any protests Maoming resident

Demonstrations over the Maoming plant spread to Guangdong and Shenzhen even after the local authorities held two press conferences promising that construction would not start before consensus was reached.

In the second day of protests in Shenzhen yesterday, about a dozen protesters gathered outside Luohu train station despite a heavy police presence, Hong Kong's Now TV reported.

In Maoming, a local resident said her niece, a seven-year-old primary school pupil, had been taught at school that the project would have little impact on the environment and would bring huge economic benefits to the city.

"Both my niece and her parents were also asked to sign a letter promising that they would not join any protests," she said.

"The government is just trying to calm the situation and put a lid on the whole thing as it's determined to push ahead with the PX project. We will protest until it is cancelled," she said.

A deputy mayor of Maoming told a press conference on Thursday the project was still in the very early planning stage and there was no timetable yet for construction. However, an official document released in April last year by Guangdong's planning agency - the provincial development and reform commission - said construction was slated for between 2011 and this year.

The Maoming government said the planned plant, with capacity to produce 600,000 tonnes of the chemical each year, would help build the city into a world-class petrochemicals base.


----------



## hkskyline

*Protests show growing concern over environment*
3 April 2014
China Daily

Protests staged since Sunday against a planned paraxylene plant in Maoming, Guangdong province, seemed to die down on Wednesday. But the quandary for a local government seeking a balance between development and stability never ends.

More than 1,000 locals have protested in front of Maoming's government building, in scenes that reflect growing public opposition across China to projects deemed dangerous or polluting. The Maoming protesters have smashed office windows and billboards in a display of their anger over the mooted local production of PX, a commonly used petrochemical.

Though the government pledged on Monday to consult the public before moving forward with the PX facility, protests continued into a third day. They even spread to Guangzhou on Tuesday, when hundreds rallied near the Sun Yat-sen Memorial Hall, close to the Guangdong provincial government office.

Liang Luoyue, deputy mayor of Maoming, met with representatives of the protesters on Tuesday afternoon and reaffirmed the promise of public consultation.

Liang said the government will strengthen communication with residents and expand channels for them to express their demands through meeting with government officials, media and the Internet.

Maoming, which has a population of 7 million, already boasts the largest petrochemical base in southern China.

Since 2007, planned PX projects in Xiamen, Dalian, Ningbo and Kunming have been canceled after residents protested. It is not yet clear if the Maoming government will follow suit.

Zheng Fenming, director of the Institute of Modernization Strategy at Guangdong Academy of Social Sciences, said the protest indicated that residents' awareness of environmental protection has increased.

Maoming may not have been ready or well prepared for the construction of the PX project when residents began the protest, he said.

"Relevant departments should clearly explain the advantages and disadvantages of the PX project to residents before the project is authorized," Zheng said on Wednesday.

Open, just and transparent procedures should also be introduced for registration and construction of the project, said Zheng, who is also a member of the Guangdong Provincial Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, a political advisory body.

Meanwhile, government departments should have to compensate those who are affected by the project's construction, such as those forced to move away or those whose legal interests will be affected by the project, he added.

China was the world's largest consumer of PX in 2013. It consumed 16 million metric tons of it, more than half the amount imported from overseas, according to Chang Yizhi, a chemical industry researcher with CIConsulting, a leading Chinese industrial consultancy.

Delays to improving China's self-sufficiency in PX supply will force Chinese companies to continue bulk purchases from the international market, Chang said.

A guidance plan released by the Guangdong government in October 2009 envisioned Maoming as a world-class petrochemical base. With an annual production capacity of 600,000 tons, the planned PX plant was obviously one of the fundamentals to achieve that goal.

The project is also listed in China's 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-15).

The Maoming branch of Sinopec, China's largest refinery, is confident in carrying out the PX project without safety risks.

"PX is not a new thing," said Wang Qiwen, a manager with the company. "PX production has a 30-year history in China, and there are 16 PX programs currently running in the country."

Another Sinopec executive, who wished to remain anonymous, reiterated the company's persistence in completing the PX project, adding that "PX has no technological risks and no major accidents have happened in the sector so far".

While one Sinopec staff member told Xinhua News Agency that PX pollution was most likely to happen during storage and transportation, he said that any leakage from petrochemical facilities would likely harm the environment.

The Maoming branch of Sinopec will invite residents to examine existing equipment, facilities and manufacturing processes elsewhere to relieve their anxiety and take their feedback, said a senior executive on condition of anonymity.

Fu Qing and Huang Mei from Xinhua contributed to this story.


----------



## hkskyline

Harbin























































Workers restore the interior of the Old Synagogue in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 12, 2014. The renovation of the Old Synagogue, which started on August 25, 2013, will come to a close this May. The restored synagogue will be transformed into a public odeum. Completed in 1909, the Old Synagogue was damaged by a fire in 1931 and ever rebuilt shortly after. The Synagogue, which was closed in 1963, was used as hospitals and hotels with its interior badly damaged. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei) 



















Residents play badminton outside the renovated Old Synagogue in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 12, 2014. The renovation of the Old Synagogue, which started on August 25, 2013, will come to a close this May. The restored synagogue will be transformed into a public odeum. Completed in 1909, the Old Synagogue was damaged by a fire in 1931 and ever rebuilt shortly after. The Synagogue, which was closed in 1963, was used as hospitals and hotels with its interior badly damaged. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)


----------



## TEBC

Chinawsome


----------



## hkskyline

*Xinhua Insight: Lanzhou tap water crisis ends, but concerns remain*

LANZHOU, Apr. 14 (Xinhua) -- Safe tap water was once again running for 2.4 million residents in a Chinese city on Monday, after tests showed benzene levels in the water met national standards after a pollution incident.

Samples collected every two hours from 7 a.m. on Sunday to 5 a.m. on Monday indicated benzene levels were between 8.47 and zero micrograms per liter of water in Xigu district of Lanzhou City. China's national limit for benzene in tap water is 10 micrograms per liter.

Safe tap water was running in three other affected districts of Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, on Saturday and Sunday, after tests showed safe levels of the chemical.

Excessive levels of benzene, which were more than ten times higher than national standards, were reported on Friday morning and the city government warned citizens not to drink tap water for 24 hours.

Investigators later found crude oil in soil along a duct between two water plants owned by Veolia Water, a joint Sino-French venture and the sole water supplier for urban Lanzhou.

The spill was initially believed to have leaked from a pipeline owned by Lanzhou Petrochemical, a subsidiary of China National Petroleum Corporation, the country's largest oil company, according to investigators.

Locals still have doubts about the cause of the pollution and are concerned about tap water safety.

In March, residents in Lanzhou complained to authorities about smelly tap water.

"We immediately carried out tests regarding all drinking quality indices. We found relatively high levels of ammonia and nitrogen but they were under the national limits," said Tian Hong, director of the water quality monitoring center of Lanzhou Tap Water Company.

The benzene in the tap water was initially judged to have come from pollutants soaking into the underground following previous leakages of Lanzhou Petrochemical, said Wang Jinsheng, a water science professor of Beijing Normal University and one of the investigators for the incident.

According to Zheng Zhiqiang, deputy head of the investigation team, the underground poisoned water from the water source will be further tested to confirm the connection between the oil leak and the contaminated tap water.

The team will investigate various departments and people responsible for the pollution, said Zheng.

The polluted underground ditch had been used for nearly 60 years. In the 1980s, an oil leakage occurred to the chemical pipeline under it, and was used after repairs until now, said Yao Xin, board chairman of Veolia Water.

The construction of an erosion-resistant, iron and steel duct for Veolia Water began on Monday to replace the polluted one and will be completed in ten days, said Feng Legui, an official with an emergency response team for the incident. The construction of a second duct will start soon.

The overuse of underground oil pollutant pipelines in Lanzhou cannot be ignored, said a source, who worked for Lanzhou Petrochemical for 12 years.

*Built in the 1950s with a designed lifetime of 50 years, a 50-km-long major pipeline for petrochemical pollutants which traverses the city has been overused for nearly ten years, the source told Xinhua on condition of anonymity.*

"Problems will arise sooner or later if petrochemical and tap water pipelines are located close to each other," he said.

*The risks of aging oil pipelines near residential areas were highlighted after a pipeline explosion claimed 62 lives in the eastern Chinese city of Qingdao last year. Its major cause was corrosion that wore down the pipeline, which was operated by Sinopec, China's second-biggest oil producer.*

*Lanzhou Petrochemical can process 10.5 million tonnes of crude oil and produce 700,000 tonnes of ethylene a year. The company is in the upper stretch of the Yangtze River in Lanzhou and is close to the waterway, which is the only water source for the city.

Chemical plants and water sources should not be in the same area, said Wang Jinsheng. In the long run, authorities should search for a second water source area for Lanzhou, he added.

Yu Haiyan, Communist Party chief of Lanzhou, said petrochemical industry areas posed risks for the city's water supply and authorities should try to find a new source area.*

A risk assessment for the petrochemical sector, conducted by the Ministry of Environmental Protection Ministry (MEP) in 2007, listed Lanzhou Petrochemical as highly risky for the environment and a potential threat to drinking water in a number of areas, including Lanzhou and other downstream cities.

More than ten cases of strange smells in tap water have been reported in cities like Jinan, Shanghai and Hangzhou since last year. In some cases, authorities insisted water met national standards.

In Hangzhou, citizens in several districts reported a strange smell in their tap water at the end of last year, but authorities insisted the water was safe until they found that the smell came from a type of chemical from factories.

China adopted a set of compulsory drinking water criteria in July 2012 and the number of indicators increased to 106 from the previous 35.

The country has 250 million residents living close to major polluters or alongside main traffic corridors, and people using unsafe drinking water reaches 280 million, said a report issued by the MEP in March.

China suffers about 1,700 water pollution incidents annually, with 140 million people in cities exposed to unsafe drinking water, government data showed.

Fu Tao, a professor with Tsinghua University on water industry management and policy, said the figures were "alarming".

"The quality of drinking water sources has seriously deteriorated by various industrial waste and agricultural chemicals," he said.

The fall in water quality at sources, lack of improvement in water treatment and aging pipelines, means that even tap water from plants meets quality standards, it may not be safe when it reaches people's homes, he said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Xiuwen county features integration of industries and urban development *
China Daily 
Updated: 2014-04-24









_Jiang Zhenglun (middle), head of Xiuwen county, investigates industrial projects.(Photo/China Daily Guizhou Office)_

A modern equipment manufacturing industrial park covering an area of 200 hectares has begun to take shape in Xiuwen county of Guiyang, capital city of Guizhou province.

Through building such a demonstration park with high technology and a complete industry chain, the local government aims to hit a gross industrial output value of 50 billion yuan ($8.02 billion), finishing the 12th Five-Year Plan in advance.

Since Beijing Zhongguancun Science Park cooperated with Guiyang in September last year, it has brought Xiuwen county not only high-tech projects, but also a brand-new development concept for the future. Due to its favorable location and geographical advantage, Xiuwen county has oriented itself to develop modern equipment manufacturing as its pillar industry.

The local government plans to invest 6 billion yuan to build a main battleground in Jiuchang village to promote its industrial development, according to Jiang Zhenglun, head of Xiuwen county. “The surrounding 10,000 hectares of primeval forest will also boost the county’s modern equipment manufacturing industry,” Jiang said.

Xiuwen county’s industrial park covers three major fields: modern equipment manufacturing, medical food and new materials. As for the equipment manufacturing field, the county has laid a firm foundation in the past years and it has developed over 20 related projects, including Shou Gui Steel, Qian Jin Tyre and Noah Seiko.

Qian Jin Tyre Company will invest 7 billion yuan to deepen its equipment manufacturing development. Its downstream industry also could be applied to the construction of the city’s high-speed rail.

Jiang said the county’s industrial park features the integration of city and industry. “The city’s development needs the support of industries so we can integrate those industries to drive innovative development,” he added.

To promote modern agriculture development, Xiuwen county has been committed to increase the impact of its specialized agricultural product, kiwis, around the nation or even the world.

“Xiuwen county will develop 3,300 hectares more of kiwi planting area this year,” said Jiang. At present, total kiwi planting area in Xiuwen has amounted to 6,600 hectares, accounting for one- third of the provincial planting area.

To improve the scientific level for planting kiwis, Xiuwen county has cooperated with Beijing Fu Rui Tong Technology Company and has utilized special technology to maintain the freshness of kiwis.

“Although Xiuwen county’s economic scale is small, we have laid a firm foundation in the past years, which will help realize development potential this year,” Jiang said. “Our goal is to make the county one of the top 100 counties in Western China.”


----------



## hkskyline

*Shantytown residents trade shabby rooms for new apartments*
5 June 2014
China Daily

After years of struggle, Wang Fenglan finally saw her son get married, because her family had a room for the newlyweds thanks to shantytown renovation.

"The shabby room we lived in didn't have enough room to squeeze in another bed for a fourth person," said the 63-year-old resident of Shenyang, Liaoning province.	

They traded the tattered apartment for a new one during the city's renovation of shantytowns in 2007, and Wang said she was happy to live in the much better apartment.

Like Wang, millions of residents have seen improvements in their living standards. From 2008 to 2012, the central government allocated around 130 billion yuan ($21 billion) for reconstructing the shantytowns in cities, providing new apartments for 12.6 million households in China.

"We have noticed the urgent need from the residents in shantytowns for improving their livelihood, thus putting more attention into these projects," Feng Jun, chief economist with the Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development, said at a news conference on Wednesday.

Construction began this year on an additional 7 million affordable housing units, of which 4.7 million are targeted for residents of shantytowns.

The ministry also has taken steps to make sure 10 million more households in shantytowns get new apartments by 2017, Feng said.

To support these shantytown transformation projects, the central government has expanded the financial subsidies to 198 billion yuan this year, an increase from 7.2 billion yuan in 2007.

However, financing is still a major problem for reconstruction of shantytowns in China, leaving some renovation projects unfinished for years.

Chang Ronghua is one of the affected residents. She used to live in a shantytown in Shenyang that was removed in 2004, but construction of replacement housing has been suspended since then.

Feng from the housing ministry suggested that local governments verify their financing channels and bring non-governmental funds, such as special bond issues, into these projects.

Yi Chengdong, a real estate expert at the Central University of Finance and Economics, said the reconstruction of shantytowns should be conducted gradually instead of on such a large scale, which makes supplementary services barely able to keep up with construction.

"During the renovation, the governments could let the market play a bigger role," he said, adding that for the shantytowns with excellent locations, local governments need to encourage real estate companies to lead the reconstruction, thus including more benefits in the projects.


----------



## Minsk

*Construction underway on the Transformer, the final component in 24hr Zhongshan hub​*


> Construction of the 'Transformer’ has commenced on site this month in the centre of Zhongshan City in the south of China.
> 
> Designed by John Curran Architects, the Transformer is a 24-hour community hub combining culture, commerce & entertainment, marking the east gateway into the ‘Butterfly District’ - a recently completed creative business district for local entrepreneurs to interact within a vibrant neighbourhood of pedestrianised laneways and a central square.
> 
> The Transformer is a dream come true for the client - local based husband and wife developer team, Nelson & Jane Li, President & CEO, Best Chance Ltd, and completes the vision for their Butterfly District, first conceived 7 years ago with John Curran.
> 
> A ‘Bookcase’ tower of start-up office spaces is stacked on top of a ‘Table’ structure of restaurants, shops and entertainment attractions. The client curates an existing art gallery in the neighbouring building; this art gallery is extended outdoors onto the ledges of the new building.
> 
> The Transformer visibly transforms itself and its neighbourhood as the large art panels, commissioned from local and international artists, mutate over time in sync with the programme of events happening in the adjacent art space.
> 
> The development aspires to the idea of neighbourhood building, giving the streets their own unique cultural flavour - an alternative model to the internalised shopping malls that have rapidly proliferated across cities in China.
> 
> The laneways of the Butterfly District pass through the Table structure as an open triple-height gallery of shops, effectively providing 24-hour access to the ‘Lantern’ cinemas sitting on top of the Table, and finally emerging onto a Rooftop Plaza called the ‘Feng Shui Cloud’, overlooking the surrounding City and mountain range on the horizon.
> 
> The client believes this project reflects Zhongshan’s desire for a greater choice of new destinations in tune with China’s 24 hour lifestyle. John Curran, design principal of John Curran Architects, commented: "The Butterfly District and in particular its latest arrival the Transformer, tries to embed contemporary culture in a living market place, and as a community focused development model is relevant to other second and third tier cities around China, trying to reinvent themselves and create a ‘Name Card’ for their future."
> 
> The project is also an interesting commentary on the power of social media in China. ‘WeiXin’, the Chinese version of WeChat, has been instrumental in broadcasting bulletins of cultural events happening at the heart of the Butterfly District, elevating the status of the office accommodation as a highly desirable address in Zhongshan City, reflected in the 100% occupancy of the previous completed phases.


worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk

*Interlocking modular buildings form resilient IT Park in affluent Chinese city of Karamay​*


> Work to create an innovative and integrated IT park in one of China’s wealthiest cities starts this week as construction begins on the Atkins-designed Cloud Computing Industry Park in Karamay, Xinjiang province. Construction is due to begin on 15 June 2014 and the first phase will complete in 2015.
> 
> The eco-friendly park, which will cover almost 50,000 sqm, will become home to a number of software companies and has been designed to encourage a creative culture, incorporating shared facilities and social spaces. Modular buildings, which are partly pre-fabricated off site, will link together and minimise exposure to the extreme range of temperatures typical in the region (-30°C in the winter to over 42°C in the summer).
> 
> Steven Smit, Atkins’ architecture design director in Shanghai, said: “Our challenge was to design collaborative contemporary spaces to help attract a new growth industry to the region. The innovative ‘binary’ masterplan approach enables our client to grow the park in further stages within a flexible modular system. The project highlights Atkins’ leadership as a multidisciplinary consultant, able to pull in skills from architecture, landscape design and sustainability teams.”
> 
> Atkins’ modular and cost effective design, which was developed with the aid of BIM (building information management), has been designed according to the Chinese 'China Three-Star' green building system, a first for the city of Karamay.
> 
> Karamay has the highest GDP per capita in China due to its connection with one of the country’s biggest oil fields. Founded 50 years ago, Karamay has recently been striving to diversify its economy and reduce its reliance on the oil sector.
> 
> Atkins has been instrumental in this process over a number of years to provide development consultancy to prepare the City Diversification Strategy in 2011 which defines a route for the city to develop a circular economy and identified the opportunity to attract a wide range of other industries to the city such as IT (including cloud computing), engineering services, automotive and tourism.
> 
> Atkins has also been a key masterplanner for the Karamay city government, with designs provided for a new transport hub, a central business district and motor city zone as well as a new park, lake and bridge.


worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Ecological focus for Haidong New District*
30 June 2014
China Daily










Building an ecological park and protecting wetlands and mangrove forests will be top priorities when a new urban area, called Haidong New District, is built in Zhanjiang, on China's southern coast.

Wang Zhongbing, mayor of the Guangdong city, said: "What we want is a place that can be beautiful in the following centuries, so ecology is the first thing to be considered."

Haidong is expected to be a new growth engine for Guangdong, the province that boosted China's rapid development since reforms and opening-up policies started in 1978.

The new district has a planned area of 228 sq km, including 180 sq km of land and 48 sq km of sea. It will boast a 120-km coast including a long, sandy beach.

A river will run across the new district and 11 major roads, including a 26-km-long avenue, are being built. A total of 21 projects, worth 21.3 billion yuan ($3.4 billion), have started, most of which are infrastructure based.

"Public service facilities are our top priority. A school, a hospital, a public service center and a sports center are under construction," said Wang.

The sports center consists of four shell-shaped white buildings, including a main stadium, a swimming and diving center, a soccer field and a stadium with basketball and tennis courts.

Wang stressed the importance of urban planning in the construction of the new district. He said his government borrowed experience from ecologically successful cities in the world for the project.

"There are many ecological communities on our earth. For example, Portland of the United States has rivers crisscrossing it. We are borrowing advanced experience in the building of Haidong and will have a Sino-US ecological exemplary zone," he said.

"The government of such a beautiful place as Zhanjiang can make great achievements in the building of an ecological city," he said.

Ecological cities demand sophisticated transport networks and public transportation is being developed as a priority in the new district, he said.

"In ecologically successful cities, public transportation takes up as much as 60 percent of the total transportation volume," said the mayor.

As well as the on-land network plans for an underground system are underway.

The government said it is exploring opportunities to cooperate with foreign companies and institutions on the treatment of garbage and sewage.

The government is building an underground system to transport water, electricity, gas, sewage and communication facilities.

The authority hopes this method will be more convenient and will avoid ruining the sea view.

"An ecological city can never be self-claimed. It has to be that people who come and live here heartily feel that it is good for life," said Wang.

Cui Qing, head of Potou district, where Haidong will be located, said: "Our administration is devoted to building a solid foundation. When there is good infrastructure and great environment, high-quality businesses will naturally arrive."

The new district has welcomed businesses in e-commerce, electronic appliances, IT, creativity, modern services, tourism and emerging industries such as marine biomedicine and new materials.

"We also welcome a packaged industry cluster. For example, if a large company, like an automaker, wants to make a major investment, the government can map out a certain area for the company, and the company can have its own blueprint," said Cui.

"Our bottom line is that the businesses are all environmentally friendly," she said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Isolated no more, Guizhou tiptoes out to meet world*
11 July 2014
China Daily	

China's 'park province' seen as national jewel of ecological and cultural tourism

If Guizhou province were a wheel, Guiyang, the capital, would be the hub. Outward, beyond the city limits, lies a different world - 176,000 square kilometers of remote wilderness that has managed to remain, in many ways, untrammeled by modernity. Guizhou is sometimes referred to as China's park province.

For thousands of years, this region was blessed - or cursed - by the difficulty of travel. Until recent decades, the sheer raw ruggedness of Guizhou's terrain kept development at bay. Roads through its wild mountains are difficult to build and at least triple the cost per kilometer of roads in open country.

One effect of the challenging geography is that the many ethnic mountain peoples, with cultures rooted in antiquity - the Miao, the Buyi and the Dong, among many others - endured for a long time in pure form. Exchanges with the outside were limited.

But isolation has its drawbacks. Guizhou is today among the poorest province in China, and has been for many years, with per capita GDP standing at only 23,000 yuan ($3,700), a scant one-fourth of the country's largest developed provinces. Today's challenge for the ethnic peoples - which represent 37 percent of the province's total population - is not only to survive, but also to achieve a decent standard of living.

Pressed by China's booming economy, the groups have found they can't hold out. They must adapt, if only to put food on the table, as a younger generation breaks with tradition and moves to the cities in search of good paying jobs. Without replenishment by its young, no culture can survive.

That's a worry that has moved many people to action to preserve knowledge of the old ways - from the hill people's ancient songs and dances that carry their history forward, to their renowned embroidered costumes and silver crafts.

Saving the culture

In Shibing county of the Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture, Pan Jiaxiang, 75, established the Shibing Miao Ethnic Group Research Center - part museum, part living history exhibit - to save what he can before it's too late.

"There are no Miao buildings anymore," said Pan, who once served as the county's head. "They don't wear Miao costumes. With urbanization, people are moving to the city. They don't speak the Miao dialect. The younger people leave the village to find a job, and they don't have a chance to hold on to the culture.

"This is the trend. The ethnic groups are disappearing. Soon, no one will know about the Miao. I feel a sense of crisis."

Pan is not alone in his sentiment. Others, both individuals and the regional and national governments, feel the same sense of urgency and are taking action in their own ways. Much has been accomplished. Beijing is now paying special attention to Guizhou and extending favorable policies. Above all, it's providing assistance in the way of transportation infrastructure to help the region profit from its unique gifts of natural and cultural heritage and to improve local people's lives.

Today's vision is for Guizhou to become a national jewel of ecological and cultural tourism, with easy physical access - meaning the construction of highways and rail. Only about 70 of Guizhou's 90 counties are currently connected with modern roads. By the end of 2015, all will be connected as part of a broad transportation strategy to support tourism as a major industry.

By the end of 2014, two high-speed rail lines, now under construction, will connect the capital, Guiyang, to the country's major markets. One line linking with Guangzhou, 1,500 kilometers away in South China, will shorten the overland trip to the sea to just five-hours. Another line to Chongqing will give easy access to the Guizhou from points north, including Beijing.

All this bodes well as an economic lifeline for the province. Tourism is expected to provide a major influx of cash in the long run. But what will visitors see? Roads don't solve the problem of cultural preservation. The solution to that must be created locally, village by village.

In Langde Miao village in the lush outskirts of Kaili city, visitors are met by a wave of color and sound from the hillside. High up, men blow into tall pipes to produce a low, bellowing greeting. A gauntlet of Miao women, attired in traditional costumes with elaborate embroidery and silver adornments, form a line up the slope and dish out clear liquor at a dozen tables - it's the forerunner of Moutai, China's national liquor. Visitors are given a sip from a bull's horn at each station to gain entrance to the village enclave above. (Warning: Don't touch the horn; if you do, you are required by local rules to consume its full contents.)

Inside the gate is a wide, stone courtyard, where the voices of young women are lifted in traditional songs, and ancient dances are performed to the pounding beat of drums.

What's most significant is the age of the performers.

Engaging the young

"It's essential that we have the participation of the younger generation to have sustainable tourism, and we have several programs to encourage them, including singing competitions," said Wei Tongxian, publicity officer of Leishan county.

Starting in primary school, children begin to learn the old ways. At various stages, the most enthusiastic and committed students become eligible for rewards.

"We give several young people each year the title 'Inheritor of the Culture'," Wei said. "The winners at different levels receive financial compensation."

The pride of the performers is evident at Langde village as the song-and-dance show moves joyfully to a crescendo, entertaining a crowd of outsiders seated in the open-air amphitheater.

But Wei adds a word of caution about commercialism. It's not just the money that's important; balance and harmony are needed just as much, he said. While visitors are required to sustain a healthy local economy, too many would erode authenticity. Currently the village receives about 100,000 visitors annually, and Wei said visitation should be capped at around 150,000.

"As a cultural heritage, we want to try our best to keep the village and the culture as original as it can be," he said. "If commercialism encroaches too much, it will destroy this."

"It's a dilemma," he said. "Too little commerce means no financial base, but too much would take us beyond our capabilities. With an overabundance of tourism, the villagers would compete to provide more accommodations - hotels and restaurants - and use more modern architecture instead of preserving the old styles. This would destroy the original feel, which is a treasure in this county."

Wei noted several spots in China that are "overdeveloped" or "so commercialized that they have destroyed the original thing, so that it's no longer sustainable or attractive".

"So we want to approach the development of tourism in a sustainable way," he said. "Of course, we want tourists to come here, but we want to attract them with original culture."

New approach

Not far up the road, in Maba village of the Buyi ethnic group in Guiding county, 37-year-old Lan Heng is both teacher and participant. He has styled himself as the "chief" of the clan and leads a mixed group of performers young and old. He himself plays an instrument called a lusheng, a multi-pipe contraption two meters long that vaguely recalls a bagpipe, but without the bag.

Lan, wearing a headdress with vertical feathers, demonstrates his chief's dance as he plays the lusheng, dipping, swerving and spinning to the rhythm. Meanwhile, the omnipresent drums seem to echo back through time.

"The Buyi music and dance performance is facing extinction," he said. "In order to preserve it, and with the support of the government, I became a teacher."

To pass on ethnic culture, you have to start young, he said. And his middle school students have quickly become "good enough by high school to perform by themselves individually without direction, though not yet capable of teaching both the music and the movements".

Ironically, his efforts were opposed at first by village elders uncomfortable with the mass production of culture through a school setting rather than growing it organically in the community. But Lan won them over, and they now see the wisdom of this approach in light of modern economic realities. "They now understand that this is the trend, the way to success," he said.

Around 10,000 students have taken Lan's class, about 200 of which have become highly skilled, he said. That's an enviable record for any preservationist, but for Lan, it's personal:

"This performance has been passed on through hundreds or thousands of years," Lan said. "My father and my grandfather also knew how to play it, and now I feel it's my duty to pass it to the next generation."

Ethnic songs and dances are not the only things that need preserving. Across the Taiwan Straits, in Taipei, architect Huang Ying-feng has devoted the last 20 years of his life to collecting and recording the embroidery techniques used to create the stunning handcrafted clothing of some 26 ethnic groups in southwest China. Thirteen of those groups are in Guizhou province, which Huang calls his "second home". He has visited more than 400 villages, and continues monthly, to record their textile techniques, as well as the historical cipher contained in the needle-and-thread pictures and fine silver adornments.

Lacking a written language, the hill people provide glimpses of their past through their extraordinary art, Huang said. While the Han group was writing on paper, the hill people were writing with thread. Each clan developed its own particular style that can be distinguished from others.

Huang's collection of Chinese ethnic embroidery has grown to become the finest in the world. There are more than 16,000 pieces in the collection of the Evergrand Art Museum in Taipei, which he founded and directs as a labor of love. The collection is valued at $200 million. Five hundred pieces toured the United States in 2008, with stops in Wisconsin, New Mexico and Hawaii.

"Commercialism and tourism have led to the disappearance of traditional minority villages and the meanings embedded in their crafts," Huang said. "Ready-made clothes are replacing the formerly elaborate work at a rapid pace. So economic development is a double-edged sword. I have strived to build awareness of the rich cultural traditions because I can see the tragedy of their loss."

"Thousands of years of knowledge and skill are disappearing," he said. "I'm in a hurry about it."

The writer is a senior editor at China Daily


----------



## Gwellbeing

BSB build's Z15 in Shandong 



Gwellbeing said:


> Z15 a new world record by Broad Sustainable Buildings to prove their relentless endeavor to mass produce sustainable buildings world wide


----------



## hkskyline

* Future of green cities subject of Boao Forum*
8 September 2014
China Daily	

Asia's New Future: Identifying New Growth Drivers was the theme of 2014 Boao Forum. The 2014 Boao Forum for Asia's annual conference (BFA), hosted in Seattle for the first time from Sept 4-6, expanded on the notion of a "new future" and narrowed it down to a more specific point - sustainable development, resource acquisition and the energy framework for future cities.

At one session called Intelligent Cities and Sustainable Urban Living moderated by David Nieh, CEO of Lend-Lease China, on Sept 5, Joel Cherkis, general manager of government sales at Microsoft Corp; Sean Chiao, CEO of Buildings + Places, APAC, AECOM; Jiang Lin, senior vice-president of the Energy Foundation; Qiu Baoxing, former vice-minister of the Ministry of Housing and Urban/Rural Development; and Wang Lu, vice-governor of Hainan province, shared their insights into the implications for the environment, health and urban development as rapid urbanization worldwide approaches.

According to research from the McKinsey Global Institute, China alone will add more than 350 million people to its urban population by 2025.

Qiu Baoxing grouped the frequently mentioned "Smart City" into three types and said he thinks that a smart city is only a tool to reach the target of sustainable cities.

"For China to achieve this target, there are three bottom lines: to develop a compact city; to maintain the diversity of cities in cultural, spatial and industrial perspectives; and to make cities that are livable to citizens," Qiu said.

Sean Chiao said he thought that soft targets, such as making people happy, are harder to achieve.

Jiang Lin agreed that planning cities for people and putting people first is very important.

Joel Cherkis explained how to engage a city's most important resource - its people - by sharing some of the more successful projects they currently have in China.

Last December, the administrative committee of the Xixian New District of Shaanxi province and Microsoft signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU), which set forth the scope of strategic cooperation over the next three years.

Under the MOU, both parties will cooperate in areas such as technology popularization, industry upgrading, IT professional training, startup incubation, and smart city construction. To fulfill the promise, Microsoft will build an innovation center, a software outsourcing talent camp, a tech practice lab and a cloud platform for the local government to handle educational matters.

"You don't need an entire data center," Cherkis said. "We want the people and the knowledge focused around the operation of the city. The people include the people living in the city, working in the city and people that are coming to the city."

Cherkis said true transformation can only be achieved if cities take a people-first approach. Microsoft's model leverages technology not just for technology's sake, but to enable city leaders to do "New with Less", he explained.

One year after MS launched its global city network,it has 200 global partnerships with governments, businesses and citizens. In China so far, Microsoft has 11 large projects.

Cherkis added: "I believe the success in China can be a model for cities in other countries."

"We hope to learn from other countries, avoid the same mistakes during the process of building cities with more sustainability," Qiu said at the end of the panel discussion.


----------



## big-dog

Lego hotel of Sanya is almost completed.



> The 7-star bloc that resembles the famous toy bricks and boasts a record 6,668 hotel rooms
> 
> Nine buildings at Sanya Beauty Hotel look like trees with fruit and branches
> 
> Extra compartments jutting out give room for swathes of facilities
> 
> Complex in Sanya, south China, features shopping plaza, bars, and theatre
> 
> Guinness World Record and China Records Certificate for most rooms


pics taken Sep 11 2014 by Yayaow





Located in Sanya, Hainan Province


----------



## hkskyline

* China's Quanzhou strives to promote construction of pilot zone of the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road *
_Excerpt_

BEIJING, Oct. 10 (Xinhua) -- Quanzhou City, located in southeast China's Fujian Province, has been striving to promote the construction of the pilot zone of the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road under the country's Belt and Road Initiative.

Quanzhou serves as the important starting point of the ancient Maritime Silk Road. Since the Belt and Road Initiative was proposed by China in 2013, Quanzhou has strived to grab the historical opportunity.

Quanzhou has all-round advantages in constructing the pilot zone. It boasts profound cultural heritage, sound economic foundation, rich overseas Chinese resources, great potential in ports and abundant entrepreneurial talents.

In 2019, Quanzhou's regional gross domestic product (GDP) amounted to 994.666 billion yuan, ranking the first in the province for 21 consecutive years.

Over the past five years, Quanzhou has accelerated the construction of the pilot zone of the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road, played a leading role in cultural exchanges, deepened international economic and trade cooperation, strengthened connectivity among all the countries participating in the 21st Maritime Silk Road, and committed to the people-to-people exchanges.


----------



## hkskyline

*In China’s west, a population boom could drive Xinjiang capital to bust: scientists *
March 30, 2021
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_ 

The largest city in Xinjiang has expanded its footprint more than four times in less than three decades, mainly because of a rapidly rising population, according to a new study.

The population of Urumqi has increased more than a third over the last 10 years. This has led to an unprecedented expansion of urban areas that has severely stretched land and water resources in the regional capital and pushed it to the brink of ecological disaster, scientists warned.

All things considered, "population size has the biggest impact," said the team led by Shi Tiange, of the Xinjiang Institute of Ecology and Geography, Chinese Academy of Sciences, in Urumqi in a paper published last week in the journal Arid Land Geography.

Urumqi is a 2,000-year-old city on the ancient Silk Road. Today it plays an important role in the Belt and Road Initiative, Beijing's ambitious programme to link Asian, European and African countries via infrastructure construction, trade and investment.

Urumqi contributes a quarter of the GDP of Xinjiang. 

More : Population boom could drive Xinjiang capital to bust: scientists


----------



## little universe

*Sky Yards Hotel in Jiaozuo (Henan Province)*









Sky Yards Hotel / Domain Architects


Completed in 2020 in Jiaozuo, China. Images by Chao Zhang. Surrounded by unfinished building site, wasted land and industrial sites, this project is definitely not blessed with a beautiful site. This hotel...




www.archdaily.com





Architects: Domain Architects
Area: 4900 m²
Year: 2020
Photographs: Chao Zhang
Design Team:Xiaomeng Xu, Chun Wang
Interior Design:Xiaomeng Xu, Hannah Wang
Landscape Design:Xiaomeng Xu
Graphic Design:Xiaomeng Xu, Hannah Wang
Structural Consulant:AND Office
Construction Documents Collaborator:Henan Urban & Rural Design Institute
Main Contractor:Local Team
Building And Landscape Contractor:Henan Jutailong Decoration and Construction Co. Ltd.
City:Jiaozuo
Country:China



> Surrounded by unfinished building site, wasted land and industrial sites, this project is definitely not blessed with a beautiful site. This hotel near a scenic area consists of 48 rooms, an independent restaurant, a banquet hall, swimming pools, underground parking and spaces preserved for later phase development. The site area, construction budget and time are also extremely tight and limited. Fortunately, Taihang Mountain is still visible from the site.
> Usually a hotel room would be designed as an outward box to maximize the view. Consequently, a typical hotel building would be a collection of opened boxes.



































































































​


----------



## little universe

*Erlitou Site Museum of the Xia Dynasty Capital in Luoyang (Henan Province)*









Erlitou Site Museum of the Xia Capital / TJAD / Rurban Studio


Completed in 2019 in Luoyang, China. Images by Fangfang Tian, Tianzhou Yang, Li Li, Hangdong Zhu. As the capital site of the Xia Dynasty, which was recognized as the earliest dynasty of China, Erlitou relic has a history of about 3,800 years and...




www.archdaily.com





Architects: TJAD Rurban Studio
Area: 31781 m²
Year: 2019
Photographs: Hangdong Zhu, Fangfang Tian, Tianzhou Yang, Li Li
Manufacturers: 土上建筑, 帷森（厦门）建材工业有限公司, 江苏长青艾德利装饰材料有限公司, 泉州宝丰石材有限公司
Lead Architect: Li Li
Design Team:Wensheng Wang, Shan Gao, Jun Zhou, Jing Hao, Wen Ye, Weiwei Kong, Haojin Liu, Yang Liang, Chang Liu
Engineering:Haojin Liu
Landscape:Chang Liu, Li Li
Consultant:Jun Mu
Client:Luoyang Culture Heritage Bureau
City:Luoyang
Country:China



> As the capital site of the Xia Dynasty, which was recognized as the earliest dynasty of China, Erlitou relic has a history of about 3,800 years and it was the largest capital settlement in China and even in East Asia at that time.
> 
> _The main features of the museum are as follows: Preserving the existing ambiance of the historic site. _The concept of the architecture originates from a photograph that captured the winding and irregular extending state of the Erlitou archaeological discovery site.


----------



## little universe

*Zenstay Boutique Hotel in Zhoushan (Zhejiang Province)*









Zenstay Boutique Hotel / Zen-In Architects


Completed in 2019 in Zhoushan, China. Images by Weiqi Jin, Shengzhe Shen. Zenstay Hotel is the ideal home for a post-80s couple on the eastern end of mainland China, originally a stone house on a hillside in the middle of...




www.archdaily.com





Architects: Zen-In Architects
Area: 733 m²
Year: 2019
Photographs: Weiqi Jin, Shengzhe Shen
Lead Architect: Shengzhe Shen
Design Team:Yixin Guo, Yongli Yao, Peng Xiao
Structural Design:Wei Chen
Landscape Design:Shengzhe Shen, Yixing Guo
City:Zhoushan
Country:China



> Zenstay Hotel is the ideal home for a post-80s couple on the eastern end of mainland China, originally a stone house on a hillside in the middle of the island. Sitting and watching the tides rise and fall, and weathered by the elements, the stone house has contributed to the rustic island culture and the beauty of the years. The "local dwelling" and "natural texture" are the entry points for the design of the Zenstay Hotel.
> The project preserves the stone walls, wooden floor slabs, wooden roof frame and grey tiled sloping roof of the old building to the greatest extent, creating a simple and original living space. At the same time, white blocks are inserted at the entrance of the ground floor to link the originally separated public spaces and give them a sense of depth; an outdoor atrium is set up in the centre of the lobby to regulate the light and atmosphere;



































































































​


----------



## little universe

*A Man in Zhangzhou (Fujian Province) Built a 600㎡ Mansion on the Sea, Truly Isolated from the World*













*A Female Architect Creating a Retreat at a Dong People's Village in Guizhou and Foreigners Flocked to Copy*












*4 Mates Built a Gorgeous and Mysterious Restaurant in Hangzhou (Zhejiang Province) which Attracts Celebrities*
Located at the edge of the Xixi National Wetland Park (西溪国家湿地公园)












*The Newly Completed Yundong Library in Haikou (Hainan Province)*
It was designed by Beijing-based MAD Architects









​


----------



## little universe

*The 17th Century Yongning Academy Restoration & Extension in Wenzhou (Zhejiang Province)*









WenZhou Yongning Academy / AAI.LifeWay studio


Completed in 2020 in Wenzhou, China. Images by Jianghe Zeng, Ting Wang, Holi Photography. This old building in the late Ming and early Qing Dynasties has been in disrepair for a long time. The mottled bricks and broken walls show its old...




www.archdaily.com





Architects: AAI.LifeWay studio
Area: 2241 m²
Year: 2020
Photographs: Jianghe Zeng, Ting Wang, Holi Photography
Manufacturers: 翰鹏石材
Design Team:Bill Fang、Shaofeng Du、Leslie Luo、Elvis Bao、Chao Li、Mo Zheng、Mingshu Luo、Yuzhen Lin、Tong Zhao、Kexin Li
The Client:YANGO CHINA MERCHANTS
Client Design Team And Pr:Wei Zhang, Huiqin Yi, Qingxing Xiong, Lin Lin, Qingoeng Yu, Shanna Miao, Wendong Lin, Changlong Liu, Qingyong Chen
Construction Drawing Design:Zhejiang Tianran Architecture Design Co. LTD
Curtain Wall Design:Zhongnan Institute of Curtain Wall Design Research
Landscape Design Architects:Landau International Design
Interior Design Architects:Beijing Newsdays
Lighting Design Collaborator:Shenzhen Matte Lighting Design Consultant Co. LTD
Collaborators Contractor:Zhejiang Xinbang Construction Co. LTD
Collabotator:Anhui Cunzhentang Ancient Architecture Engineering Co. LTD
City:Wenzhou
Country:China




> This old building in the late Ming and early Qing Dynasties has been in disrepair for a long time. The mottled bricks and broken walls show its old age. Due to the function and actual protection needs, the condition that the old building must be placed at the second-floor height undoubtedly increases the difficulty of design and implementation. However, the designers gave a satisfactory answer: they completed the crossing of several hundred years in the new and old space, carried the space theme of “let Wenzhou return to Wenzhou”, and make the old buildings knowable, perceptible and usable. This is the place spirit conveyed by Yongning Academy.
> 
> Yongning academy is divided into “ancient” and “modern” parts, in which “ancient” space takes the old buildings in the late Ming Dynasty as the core to visually present historical slices, while “modern” space is related to creating a poetic spatial experience sequence. With the title of “nine gardens and twelve sceneries”, the designer contrasts with the layout structure of nine mountains when Guo Pu built the city in the history of Wenzhou. The garden, a space element loved by traditional literati, and related garden management techniques have been used in space modeling many times and used as a clue to connect the main scene nodes.


























































































































































































​


----------



## little universe

*The Historical Yufengli Restoration in Linhai, Taizhou (Zhejiang Province) *









Yufengli Homestay / LYCS Architecture


Completed in 2019 in Taizhou, China. Images by Qingshan Wu, Ning Wang. Yufengli Homestay is located at the corner of Chicheng Road in the ancient town of Linhai, Zhejiang Province. It is a reconstruction project of...




www.archdaily.com





Architects: LYCS Architecture
Area: 3298 m²
Year: 2019
Photographs: Qingshan Wu, Ning Wang
Interior Design, Soft Decoration And Vi Design:LYCS Architecture
Design Team:Hao Ruan, Yuan Zhan, Yulou He, Qiuyan Zhang, Han Ji, Li Yang, Yifan Zhao, Xiaoxiao Fan, Haoran Wang
Cooperative Landscape Design:Wanqing Zhang, Hai Lin
City:Taizhou
Country:China



> Yufengli Homestay is located at the corner of Chicheng Road in the ancient town of Linhai, Zhejiang Province. It is a reconstruction project of nearly 4,000 sq.m, which architecture, interior, soft decoration and VI system all designed by LYCS Architecture . Its predecessor is a century-old pawnshop, consisting of a courtyard with a history of more than 100 years, two brick-concrete industrial houses with a history of 60 years, and two old warehouses with a history of more than 30 years.
> 
> The entire ancient block still retains a large number of historical buildings and continues the traditional neighbourhood lifestyle. It's like a living historical building museum. At the beginning of the project, a challenge was raised: how can the new renovation create a new living space experience in the face of buildings of three different ages? This is not only the core thinking of this project, but also the further exploration of the new residential model and urban renewal by LYCS Architecture.

















































































































































































​


----------



## little universe

*Taizhou Contemporary Art Museum (Zhejiang Province) *
It was designed by Shanghai-based Architects Atelier Deshaus









Taizhou Contemporary Art Museum / Atelier Deshaus


Completed in 2019 in Taizhou, China. Images by Tian Fangfang. Taizhou Contemporary Art Museum is situated inside the Shamen Grain Depot Cultural and Creative Park with unique historical context. Taking advantage...




www.archdaily.com





Architects: Atelier Deshaus
Area: 2454 m²
Year: 2019
Photographs: Tian Fangfang
Architect In Charge:Liu Yichun
Design Team:Liu Yichun, Chen Yifeng, Shen Wen
Project And Engineering:Zhang Zhun, Shao Zhe
Clients:Taizhou Trading Cultural Creative Industry Development Co., Ltd.
City:Taizhou
Country:China



> Taizhou Contemporary Art Museum is situated inside the Shamen Grain Depot Cultural and Creative Park with unique historical context. Taking advantage of a large area of existing factories and warehouses in the former Soviet Union style within the park, the new project aims at reintegrating and renovating the depot park with appropriate restoration and reservation.
> 
> This art museum project, functioned as the core building of the park, intends to initiate a dialogue with its neighbors, namely other industrial buildings in a greater range within the park, in a certain strategy.Comprising eight exhibition rooms, this project occupies a total construction area of 2,450 sqm.
> https://www.archdaily.com/936959/ta...contemporary-art-museum-atelier-deshaus-photo
























































































​


----------



## little universe

*Resorts by the Taiping Lake in Huangshan City (Anhui Province) - 安徽黄山 太平湖度假酒店*
It was designed by Beijing-based MAD Architects








by 10月31日大雾 on 500px








by 10月31日大雾 on 500px








by 10月31日大雾 on 500px








by 对方正在输入... on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*UCCA (Ullens Center for Contemporary Art) Dune Art Museum at **Beidaihe** (Hebei Province) - 河北 北戴河 尤伦斯沙丘美术馆*
UCCA opened its 1st center at Beijing's 798 Art District in 2007. It was founded by Belgian art collector Guy Ullens and his wife Myriam Ullens.
UCCA currently has 3 art museums in China. Besides UCCA Dune (Beidaihe), the other 2 are the UCCA Beijing (798 Art District) & UCCA Edge (Shanghai).










UCCA Dune Art Museum / OPEN Architecture


Completed in 2018 in Qinhuangdao, China. Images by Qingshan Wu, Nan Ni. On a quiet beach along the coast of northern China’s Bohai Bay, the UCCA Dune Art Museum is carved into the sand, where it gently disappears. ...




www.archdaily.com





Architects: OPEN Architecture
Area: 930 m²
Year: 2018
Photographs: Qingshan Wu, Nan Ni
Manufacturers: Lutron, Emeco, WOODN, dormakaba, Alusion, OPEN Architecture
Client:Aranya
Operator:UCCA
Local Design Institute:CABR Technology Co., Ltd
Lighting Design:X Studio, School of Architecture, Tsinghua University, China + OPEN Architecture
Architect In Charge:Li Hu, Huang Wenjing
Design Team:Tingting Zhou, Mengmeng Wang, Boji Hu, Kuanyin Fang, Joshua Parker, Di Lu, Bihong Lin, Qing Ye, Steven Shi, Han Jia
City:Qinhuangdao
Country:China



> On a quiet beach along the coast of northern China’s Bohai Bay, the UCCA Dune Art Museum is carved into the sand, where it gently disappears.
> 
> Countless years of wind have pushed the beach’s sand into a dune along the shore several meters high, stabilized by low-rising shrubs and other ground cover. Inspired by children’s tireless digging in the sand, the museum lies beneath this dune. “Digging” creates a series of interconnected, organically shaped spaces which, enveloped by sand, resemble caves—the primeval home of man, whose walls were once a canvas for some of humanity’s earliest works of art. Hidden between the sea and the sand, the design of the Dune Art Museum is simple, pure, and touching—a return to primal and timeless forms of space.






































































































































​


----------



## little universe

*Tao Cang Art Center in Jiaxing (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江嘉兴 陶仓艺术中心*










TaoCang Art Center / Roarc Renew


Completed in 2020 in Jiaxing, China. Images by Wen Studio. Renew – The Soul. This time Roarc Renew received a task themed at countryside renewing. We do believe with great certainty that the essential feature...




www.archdaily.com





Architects: Roarc Renew
Area: 2448 m²
Year: 2020
Photographs: Wen Studio
Principal Architect:Robben Bai
Project Architects:Mengxuan Sheng, Leqian Xue
Design Team:Xiaoyi Liang, Yejing Wu, Huiqin Lu, Junyi Yang
Terrazzo Parquet Floor Design:Qian Gu, Mengxuan Sheng
Lighting Design:AILD
Lighting Design Team:Shenglin Hong, Guyu Chen, Zhenyun Liu
Construction Consultant:Zhang Chenghua
Terrazzo Flooring Constructor:EMCC / Shanghai Jielu Decoration Design Engineering Co., Ltd.
Client:XBand Co.,Ltd
Party A Project Participants:Shengxuan Zhu, Tianshu Dong, Xiaolong Zhen, Hong Yu
City:Jiaxing
Country:China



> This time Roarc Renew received a task themed at countryside renewing. We do believe with great certainty that the essential feature of a renewing project compared to a newly-built project is “conforming to the original energy field of the construction”. The soul of every renewing project is to find out the hidden flow and go with it. It is as if the bright moon cannot be seen before clouds move away. Certainly, the first thing is to identify which cloud should move away and how to move it away. This is the methodology Roarc Renew used in building renewing for the past years.










































































































































​


----------



## little universe

*The Renovation of Liangshu Art Museum in Nanchang (Jiangxi Province) - 江西南昌 梁书美术馆 改造*









The Renovation of Liangshu Art Museum / XAA


Completed in 2020 in Nanchang, China. Images by Artin Ng. The renovation of Liangshu Art Museum locates in a historical landscape zone of Nanchang, cohering the Chinese garden and the city. Upon completion,...




www.archdaily.com





Architects: XAA
Area: 780 m²
Year: 2020
Photographs: Artin Ng
Design Team:Zhi Li, Zhuowei Zheng, Miansheng Kong, Mengyu Wang, Jingjing Luo, Anqi Huang
Article:Zhi Li, Artin Ng
The Client: People’s Government of Donghu District, Nanchang
City:Nanchang
Country:China



> The renovation of Liangshu Art Museum locates in a historical landscape zone of Nanchang, cohering the Chinese garden and the city. Upon completion, Liangshu Art Museum becomes a public facade of the city, as well as an important context of citizens’ leisure activities. The original building was a tea house of the Bayi Park for years. Although its exterior component suffered different degrees of damages after years of usage and vacancy, you could still easily find its elegant physical temperament from the past.
> 
> With the shape of eaves that climbing into the sky, the building feels like an eagle that is about to fly, which reminds people of those remarkable architectures in the Tang dynasty. And after years of weathering, its roof tile appears a thin layer of royal blue color, which brings it a mysterious sense of history. The location itself, Bayi Park, was also a well-known site since more than 500 years ago.


































































































































​


----------



## little universe

*Traditional Chinese Medical Technology Museum in Zhuhai (Guangdong Province) - 广东珠海 传统中医药科技博物馆*








by NKFKHLC  on 500px









by NKFKHLC  on 500px









by NKFKHLC  on 500px









by NKFKHLC  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*A Boutique Hotel at **Kubuqi Desert** in Ordos (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙鄂尔多斯 库布齐沙漠 酒店*








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px
*







*
by 王侃 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Library-themed Inn near Jiunu Peak of the Mount Tai (Shandong Province) - 山东泰安 泰山九女峰 书房民宿*
Mount Tai (or Taishan / 泰山), a sacred moutain in Chinese Taoism, is a UNESCO World Heritage Site








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Library-themed Inn near Jiunu Peak of the Mount Tai (Shandong Province) - 山东泰安 泰山九女峰 书房民宿*
Mount Tai (or Taishan / 泰山), a sacred moutain in Chinese Taoism, is a UNESCO World Heritage Site








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Jinan Municipal Library (Shandong Province) - 山东 济南市图书馆*








by 济南橙果VISION.张威 on 500px








by 济南橙果VISION.张威 on 500px








by 济南橙果VISION.张威 on 500px








by 济南橙果VISION.张威 on 500px








by 济南橙果VISION.张威 on 500px








by 济南橙果VISION.张威 on 500px








by 济南橙果VISION.张威 on 500px








by 济南橙果VISION.张威 on 500px








by 济南橙果VISION.张威 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Lhasa Intangible Cultural Heritage Museum (Tibet) - 西藏拉萨 非物质文化遗产博物馆*








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Xu Wei** Art Museum at Shaoxing (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江绍兴 徐渭艺术馆*
Xu Wei (1521–1593) was a Ming dynasty Chinese painter, poet, writer and dramatist from Shaoxing

A Work by Xu Wei at Beijing Forbidden City / Palace Museum (Credied to wikipedia)

















by TimAlonso on 500px








by 半素OUHU on 500px




​


----------

